#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<asac> hi
<Riddell> bluekuja: pong
<Ubulette> tonyyarusso, sorry, I can't edit that page. gnomefreak should be able to do it.
<asac> Riddell: anything i can help out?
<Ubulette> I guess the ping was about exaile
<asac> Ubulette: thanks ... none of my business i guess
<Riddell> asac: no idea, he pinged me
<asac_> Riddell: ok :)
<asac> i hate creating diff.gz for non-embedded tarballs ... takes 10+ minutes
<asac> Ubulette: maybe we should switch back to embedded layout for 1.9 as well :( ^^^
<Ubulette> 10+ min ? really ? here, it takes just a couple of seconds
<asac> well its not xulrunner, but firefox in feisty that takes so long
<asac> no idea why ... i guess its related to the amount of files diffed
<asac> as feisyt doesn't use a patchsystem
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> Riddell: everything fine now, pinged you to check an important fix in the queue
<bluekuja> but it seems an RM approved it already :)
<bluekuja> asac: went home late yesterday?
<bluekuja> asac: I have to leave now, have to study a lot of stuff for tomorrow, I hope you'll get to the advocation today if you arent too busy. cu later :)
<asac> bluekuja: don't hope too much ... i am busted with release and security stuff ... like 135.78% load
<Riddell> bluekuja: grovy
<Riddell> hmm, wonder what one of those is :)
<Ubulette> asac, 2.0.0.8 ?
<asac> Ubulette: yes?
<Ubulette> it's a question.
<asac> yes its in preparation
<asac> currently fighthing ppa and ~ in path issues for make-jars.pl
<asac> i want to release beta builds ... and track QA through http://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org
<asac> for for that I need tilde builds :(
<asac>  .. and all this pain because we use flat-chrome in feisty+edgy
<asac> dapper built without a path :(
<Ubulette> i'm fighting with xul too. new nss has a new lib
<Ubulette> split of nss3 into nss3 + nssutil3
<asac> will you contribute your fix upstream?
<asac> maybe its just a transitional state and they will fix nss?
<asac> did HEAD already move?
<Ubulette> well, there's a fix in xul already reported
<Ubulette> problem is our nss mess
<asac> you mean the soname?
<Ubulette> we ship our own pkgconfig files
<Ubulette> and we soname
<asac> yeah
<asac> does upstream ship .pc files at all?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> they ship nspr-config?
<asac> et al?
<asac> nss-config
<asac> or just nothing ;)
<asac> ?
<asac> Ubulette: why can't we justa dd the new lib to the .pc file? does it break that way?
<Ubulette> I did that but I always miss something
<Ubulette> soname => *.pc => -config => symlinks for .so => ...
<asac> yeah ... i saw a bunch of commits
<asac> but now you have the symlinks ... so all fine?
<Ubulette> 'im building
<asac> good ;)
<asac> should fail pretty fast i guess ... right?
<asac> i mean nspr/nss is needed pretty early i guess (in necko)
<Ubulette> strange that xul/ff is looking for nss-config but there's no such thing in nss
<asac> hmm
<asac> maybe there is a fallback to .pc?
<Ubulette> not really, the missing .so symlink ftbfsed at the very end :(
<asac> again?
<asac> thought you created that link in nss now
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> Riddell: it was a security fix for nagios-plugins and an odd crash fix for exaile ;)
<bluekuja> Riddell: it was sunday, so I tried to ping you directly
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> asac: everything fine yesterday?
<asac> bluekuja: sure .. i had to rest to get power for this week :)
<bluekuja> eheheh
<bluekuja> asac: well, you have full work until final release
<bluekuja> asac: then you can relax a little bit
<asac> yeah :) ... but before i can do that i have to catchup on things i ignored for now
<bluekuja> yeah, that's true :)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: tonyyarusso looking at it now
<gnomefreak> did you want it on the LP home page or the mozilla LP page?
* asac waiting for slowness of diff.gz creation :(
<bluekuja> asac: which diff.gz are you talking about?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: tonyyarusso https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam  if that is not what you meant let me know
<asac> bluekuja: firefox in feisty/edgy
<bluekuja> asac: ah^^ are you working on a security fix?
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> asac: are you still developing that app with CORBA and J2EE?
<asac> huh?
<asac> which?
<asac> contelligent?
<bluekuja> asac: read an article about you and that app, started in 1999, I guess
<asac> where?
<bluekuja> on linuxtag
<asac> ah ... yeah ... luckily i am out of it ... got boring doing this for ages ;)
<bluekuja> oh, so you stopped its development?
<bluekuja> did not like that language
<bluekuja> ?
<asac> no ... it wasn't my application it was a brokerage application ... later a content management system with CORBA/J2EE
<asac> well it got too boring to do that all the time
<asac> java is good for scalable server architectures
<bluekuja> asac: and ....your blog? what happened there?
<asac> hehe ... provider upgraded PHP ... now its incompatible ... have to upgrade my blog software to latest :)
<asac> one of the many things i have to do once i get some time ;)
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> i am not a great blogger anyway :)
<bluekuja> hehe
<bluekuja> I love blogs
<bluekuja> nice to share your opinions and so on
<bluekuja> but maybe that's only on my side
<gnomefreak> ok im working on reworking the team ownership and admin list who wants to be an admin for mozillateam?
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: on the ML?
<gnomefreak> no LP for now the i will bother mat east for ml when i get time
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: I guess asac should be admin
<gnomefreak> if he wants it
<bluekuja> (if he's ok for that of course)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: or you
<bluekuja> ;)
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i am
<bluekuja> ah ok :)
<gnomefreak> david pulled himself off everything
<gnomefreak> so im trying to reorganize it
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: yeah, well done
<gnomefreak> :)
<bluekuja> just wait for asac opinion
<bluekuja> ;)
<gnomefreak> i will thats why i asked
<asac> gnomefreak: yes i think it might be benefitial if would be admin for ML and LP
<gnomefreak> asac: ok ill work on it
<gnomefreak> remember ML is high traffic :)
<asac> thansk
<asac> gnomefreak: you are already admin, right? please stay admin as a backup
<gnomefreak> asac: i will
<gnomefreak> always
<asac> good
<gnomefreak> but i am asking for another to help out :)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: another admin?
<bluekuja> why?
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: incase im not around (hospital or whatever)
<gnomefreak> since the only other admin was david
<asac> thully: open console and run 'top'
<gnomefreak> and hes gone from everything
<asac> scratch that
* gnomefreak uses htop its pretty :)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: you mean for accepting new members et all?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> and adding things to LP pages and such
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: if you and asac are ok, I can help out on lp if needed
<bluekuja> no problem on it, really
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought. let me hijack the team first
<bluekuja> oki
<gnomefreak> only owner can set admins i have an LP contact that should beable to help with it.
<bluekuja> great
<gnomefreak> asac: you want admin for both mailing lists? and what email address would you like me to use?
<gnomefreak> ill brb need a smoke
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: two lists are -mozillateam and -mozillateam-bugs?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back later i need to get a few things done
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: ok, I'll be available later as well
<bluekuja> just ping me if needed
<gnomefreak> k
<bluekuja> take care
<gnomefreak> you too
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: bye
<bluekuja> asac: cya later, good work in the meantime
<asac> thully: can we chat here in channel in future? its cumbersome for me to do PM :)
<asac> thully: this channel doesn't (yet) have much noise ... so its a perfect place for debuggin
<thully> One question for you, as you're a developer - who would I go to with gnome-power-manager regressions?  I had a patch which fixed some of the issues, but no one has looked into it...
<asac> thully: which code that the patch affect?=
<asac> thully: do you have a bug id?
<thully> the issue is that brightness is increased to max on idle when running on AC with "idle dim" disabled
<thully> 137598
<asac> bug 137598
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137598 in gnome-power-manager "Screen brightness resets to default (maximum) on idle with AC plugged in" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137598
<asac> thully: there is no patch in that bug
<asac> oh wait there is
<asac> thully: ok i asked someone ... lets see ;)
<thully> OK - I have to go in a few minutes
<thully> n-m just crashed again
<asac> log
<asac> on suspend/resume?
<thully> no
<asac> thully: someone asks if you still see the power-manager bug with latest
<asac> thully: pleaes post the syslog so i see if its the same
<thully> http://paste.ubuntu.com/940/
<asac> yeah ... the same ... thats ugly
<asac> thully: will you come back later?
<thully> yeah, in like an hour or 2
<asac> ok
<thully> g-p-m bug still occuring with latest version
<asac> thully: someone mentioned that you didn't follow up on questions the TB sent you?
<thully> What I do is 1) plug in 2) lower brightness to min 3) wait a minute or 2  then my brightness spontaneously changes to max
<thully> asac: what questions?
<thully> tb?
<asac> technical-board
<thully> I thought I answered all their questions...
<thully> I thought they were under the impression this was MacBook specific...
<thully> (which it isn't)
<thully> who sent said message?  I could check if it somehow ended up in my spambox...
<asac> ... i am just a proxy and have no details ... anyway, calling people to send complains to technical-board is unlikely to get you anywhere ... thats all i can say
<thully> OK - but who should I contact?  I just looked through my contacts with the technical-board, and from what I see I answered all their questions
<asac> well ... in general you cannot do more than opening a bug and providing feedback if asked to.
<Ubulette> asac, xul builds successfully again
<thully> well - I guess it was somewhat different as I had a patch which several people said resolved the problem...
<asac> Ubulette: good
<asac> thully: no idea ... you can ask on #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-desktop to get a review for a patch
<thully> OK
<thully> be back in an hour or so...
<asac> thanks
<Ubulette> oh, i have a new "Places" folder in my bookmarks bar
<Ubulette> :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<gnomefreak> we dont package google toolbar and TBH i dont think we can/should since we cant/wont package any other google apps including google earth and iirc there is a reason for this. i would guess its something to do with license they use.
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: no news yet
<gnomefreak> i have a few more things to do before i can be here for a while but i will ping him when i get a chance.
<gnomefreak> asac: btw found a big security hole in firefox for windows. some virus called downloader its high in all sections seems to attach itself to firefox profile, i know we dont deal with windows but if you get a chance or have heard about it please let me know of anything that i should know about it. there were 2 of them same name same profile same risk values.
<gnomefreak> gone again
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: ok, looks fine :)
<gnomefreak> ;)
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: they should give the possibility to change owners
<bluekuja> when old one get de-activated
<bluekuja> maybe a next feature
<gnomefreak> i agree
<bluekuja> would be nice to have
<gnomefreak> but i will ping him today or tomorrow
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: steve alexander?
<gnomefreak> yeah
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: but I guess any lp admin is ok for that
<Ubulette> bluekuja, are the deluge guys part of your team ? or do they have a team of their own ?
<bluekuja> I'll talk with mrevell about having that as a new feature
<gnomefreak> any LP admin might help me that way
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> Ubulette: mmm...currently I have a contact for deluge
<bluekuja> Ubulette: he usually gets on on the irc channel, update me with news
<bluekuja> and get into the dark again
<bluekuja> Ubulette: we had a small problem with deluge
<Ubulette> bluekuja, i see zachtib trying to set up his ppa
<bluekuja> Ubulette: where?
<bluekuja> which channel?
<Ubulette> bluekuja, https://edge.launchpad.net/~zachtib/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<bluekuja> Ubulette: mmmm...thanks for reporting this
<bluekuja> Ubulette: I didnt talk with him yet
<Ubulette> he's doing 0.5.5, I already have 0.5.5.95+svn20071015r2002 working
<bluekuja> Ubulette: do you know him?
<Ubulette> no
<bluekuja> have a chance to get him inside the channel?
<Ubulette> isn't he one of the upstream authors ?
<bluekuja> yes
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: seems that SteveA is inactive since 2 days
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: SteveA: 2d 9h 27m 19s
<gnomefreak> he was just in motu an hour or 3 ago or devel
<gnomefreak> one of the 2
<bluekuja> mmm...that's lp channel stats then
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: salgado may help too
<bluekuja> or Bjorn
<gnomefreak> nvm scottk was in motu
<bluekuja> ah^^
<bluekuja> salgado: 0d 1h 4m 42s
<bluekuja> maybe he's around
<bluekuja> Ubulette: I was saying
<bluekuja> Ubulette: deluge ships libtorrent too with the package itself
<bluekuja> which is wrong, as I told you some time ahgo
<bluekuja> talking about this
* Admiral_Chicago cuts the awkwardness with a butter knife
<Ubulette> bluekuja, I know. but so far, there's still no package for that lib.
<bluekuja> Ubulette: yeah, exactly
<bluekuja> or at least there is one unofficial
<bluekuja> on btg
<Ubulette> i haven't had time to do that myself
<bluekuja> going to bed
<bluekuja> night everyone
<mertiki> @++ bluekuja :)
<cwong1> Does anyone know if acrobat reader suppose to work in firefox-gusty?
<gnomefreak> cwong1: there are a few apps but the acoread one is gone
<cwong1> gnomefreak: are you saying acrobat reader will not be supported in gusty?
<gnomefreak> cwong1: the package acroread will not be in gutsy there are other apps that do the same thing
<cwong1> gnomefreak: can you give me their names?
<gnomefreak> acroread would help you opening pdf in ff. i thought 3.0 was changing that though
<asac> cwong1: evince is what is installed by default
<asac> cwong1: you can ask mithrandir ... i think he planned to put it into the commercial archive.
<gnomefreak> cwong1: off hand no if you give me a few i can use search
<asac> cwong1: but acrobat probably doesn't come with a ffox plugin. but i am not sure. Most apps you can plug-in to firefox using mozplugger.
<gnomefreak> bug 153057
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153057 in evince "Evince doesn't display PDF-documents done with InDesign" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/153057
<asac> (most apps that don't have a native plugin)
<gnomefreak> acroread was a great app/plugin
<gnomefreak> it worked most of the time for me
<cwong1> on gusty?
<cwong1> it didn't work for me.
<asac> cwong1: for acroread ask mithrandir (tollef)
<cwong1> asac: will do.  tx
<asac> otherwise see if you can live with evince ... which works great for most of the the documents out there
<Ubulette> https://edge.launchpad.net/~evarlast/+archive/+build/410419
<Ubulette> asac, bluekuja ?
<Ubulette> ^^
<asac> Ubulette: is that torrent rasterbar?
<asac> Ubulette: https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org
<Ubulette> i dont know. I found that while watching ppa's build logs
<Ubulette> asac, hmm, I can't connect to https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ with ff3
<Ubulette> Secure Connection Failed
<Ubulette> 
<Ubulette> 
<Ubulette> 
<Ubulette> 
<Ubulette> 
<Ubulette> 
<Ubulette> 
<Ubulette> 
<Ubulette> An error occurred during a connection to mozilla.qa.stgraber.org:443 because it uses an invalid security certificate.
<Ubulette> The certificate is not trusted or its issuer certificate is invalid.
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: are you getting the certs
<Ubulette>  (sec_error_unknown_issuer)
<Ubulette> (oops)
<gnomefreak> and accepting them
<Ubulette> no
<gnomefreak> well just one
<gnomefreak> than i would say ff 3.0 isnt giving them to you
<gnomefreak> :)
<Ubulette> well, ssl is okay for other sites
<asac> Ubulette: thats probably due to a broken security store/nss
<Ubulette> but some are not working
<asac> the 3.0 in gutsy works .)
<asac> maybe self-signs certs are broken for you?
<asac> Ubulette: i think you need the root cert of http://www.cacert.org/ ... if you are not too paranoid about that :)
<asac> http://www.cacert.org/certs/root.crt :)
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ssl.png
<Ubulette> ff2 asks me to accept
<Ubulette> is ff2 with system nss ?
<Ubulette> yep, same nss, so it's ff3
<gnomefreak> its not same nss is it?
<Ubulette> lsof shows the same libs are loaded
<gnomefreak> 3.11.5-3 this is same version as yours?
<Ubulette> no, i'm using the cvs ones
<asac> Ubulette: maybe its a missing link ?
<asac> Ubulette: try with the nss from paa
<asac> against latest firefox
<asac> but i guess you already tested that
<Ubulette> ff2 is loading /usr/lib/firefox/components/libpipnss.so
<Ubulette> what's that ?
<Ubulette> hm, no such thing in ff3/xul1.9
<asac> hmm ... never new the difference ... but is public key infrastructre related i guess
<asac> Ubulette: yes was probably merged into something
<Ubulette> well, all the loaded nss libs are the same
<asac> libpipboot.so  libpipnss.so   libpippki.so
<asac> maybe those are now merged
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-16
<Ubulette> libpipnss.a is bundled into libxul.so
<asac> k
<asac> like everything most likely ;)
<asac> did you rebuild xul? or ffox?
<asac> or both?
<Ubulette> for what ?
<asac> for new nss ;)
<Ubulette> i'm all head her
<Ubulette> e
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> but that cert error is not new
<asac> moving three components forward doesn't really help to track the issue down
<asac> ok
<asac> didn't know its an issue
<asac> is there a bug?
<Ubulette> I can't find one
<Ubulette> but that doesn't mean anything
<asac> firefox-3.0 in gutsy works fine
<asac> with and without added root cert
<asac> i get a cert warning and can accept it temporarily et al
<asac> so it must be a recent regression
<asac> now it crashed \O/
<asac> openend a long rss feed bookmark
<asac> bang
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 399905
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399905 in English US "Bad cert domain error when clicking a link on fedex.com" [Normal,Reopened]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399905
<Ubulette> nope
<asac> you started this discussion with stgraber site ... that one works here
<Ubulette> it's bad cert domain, i get certificate is not trusted or its issuer certificate is invalid.
<Ubulette>  (sec_error_unknown_issuer)
<asac> which url?
<Ubulette> stgraber
<asac> that bug is from yesterday
<Ubulette> it's for a cert domain, not me
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 398406
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 398406 in General "Cleanup remaining uses of nsIBadCertListener in Minimo" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=398406
<Ubulette> "Bad cert's are now full stop error, there is no longer an interface to "proceed
<Ubulette> anyway". A workaround requiring the manual use of certificate manager was made
<Ubulette> available in bug 387480.
<Ubulette> "
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 387480
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 387480 in Security: UI "Support network-fetched cert import in Servers tab of Cert Mgr ("Add Exception" dialog)" [Normal,Assigned]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=387480
<Ubulette> ok, it works if I add an exception for that site using the cert manager
<Ubulette> so it could be an a9 thing
<Ubulette> 387480 seems to be it
<asac> mozilla bug 387480
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 387480 in Security: UI "Support network-fetched cert import in Servers tab of Cert Mgr ("Add Exception" dialog)" [Normal,Assigned]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=387480
<Ubulette> there's a new UI but it does not popup when needed
<asac> hi
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/ + https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures | Firefox trunk package source : https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.dev | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ has beta packages to test - please blog about it and he
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/ + https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures | Firefox trunk package source : https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.dev | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ has beta packages to test - please blog and help testin
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-mozillateam:asac] : Home of Ubuntu Mozilla Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam | Bug Triagers please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/ + https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs/Procedures | Firefox trunk package source : https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.dev | Mailing List: ubuntu-mozillateam@lists.ubuntu.com | Mozilla QA tracker https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/ has beta packages to test; please blog and test
<asac> Ubulette: i assigned a xulrunner-1.9 bug to you ... about xpcshell. did we forget to include that or isn't it build at all?
<asac> i guess this should go to the -dev package ... but not sure
<gnomefreak> ok got kiko looking at changing the owner so i can add admins
<asac> gnomefreak: i confirmed that you are ok to be owner
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> who else was gonna be admin?
<gnomefreak> asac: your now admin, there was someone else but cant think of who
<asac> ok
<asac> i think its enough to have two admins for now
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<gnomefreak> !info sunbird
<ubotu> Package sunbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<gnomefreak> info sunbird gutsy
<gnomefreak> !info sunbird gutsy
<ubotu> sunbird: Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 7506 kB, installed size 22304 kB
<gnomefreak> wtf
<gnomefreak> there added sunbird to page
<gnomefreak> should we add nss and nspr as supported packages by mozillateam?
<asac> yes
<asac> xulrunner-1.9 + firefox-3.0 as well
<asac> gnomefreak: ^^
<gnomefreak> leave granparadiso there?
<asac> no ... remove
<asac> its superseeded ;)
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> remove xulrunner 1.8 as well
<asac> yes, i think thats sane
<asac> though its still in use
<gnomefreak> ok
<asac> so maybe keep it until after gutsy
<gnomefreak> ok ill just add 1.9
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> ill be back i need to do some work on windows
<gnomefreak> oh crap ill add nss and nspr later.
<bluekuja> heya all
<bluekuja> mr. gnomefreak, mr. asac
<bluekuja> everything fine there?
<bluekuja> ThunderStruck: heya mr. gnomefreak
<ThunderStruck> hey ;)
<bluekuja> everything fine?
<ThunderStruck> windows pc nick
<bluekuja> oh :D
<ThunderStruck> bluekuja, everything good for now
<bluekuja> great to hear
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> ThunderStruck: any news?
<ThunderStruck> bluekuja, you here most of the day?
<bluekuja> yeah, I guess so
<ThunderStruck> bluekuja, yes its all set i will set it up when i get back downstairs, windows == work and coffee
<bluekuja> oh :)
<bluekuja> ThunderStruck: need me to do something later?
<ThunderStruck> bluekuja, i dont think so, i have a bunch to do i think
<bluekuja> oki
<bluekuja> why you asked if I'll be here most of the day?
<bluekuja> thought you needed some help
<bluekuja> for something
<bluekuja> :)
<ThunderStruck> just in case. im gonna get to ML later if i get that far i might need input
<bluekuja> yeah, I'm here then
<bluekuja> just ask if you need any information
<bluekuja> I'm searching a new router to buy, wireless and cable
<bluekuja> browsing some pages to find out what is out atm
<ThunderStruck> ive  had bad times with d-link wireless routers. i love my motorola wifi router :)
<bluekuja> ThunderStruck: dlink is bad?
<ThunderStruck> bluekuja, i havent had a good experince with it. my aunt got one and i had to reset ip range every day
<ThunderStruck> thats why when i was in PA i would get disconnected so often
<bluekuja> oh damn
<ThunderStruck> but it might just be me
<ThunderStruck> windows it works great
<bluekuja> I guess I'll buy NETGEAR DG834G
<bluekuja> check google for it
<ThunderStruck> netgear is nice. just when using it with irc use port 8001
<bluekuja> why?
<ThunderStruck> netgear and dlink iirc both have the exploit issue in IRC
<ThunderStruck> bluekuja, the dcc send <16 chars>
<ThunderStruck> !dcc
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<bluekuja> oh :/
<ThunderStruck> that should give you what routers and firmware are effecfted
<bluekuja> thanks for pointing me to that
<bluekuja> I just want a router that gets online
<bluekuja> and I can connect
<bluekuja> cable/wireless at the same time
<bluekuja> without disconnecting
<bluekuja> one pc and connecting another
<ThunderStruck> brb have to restart xchat to install python
<bluekuja> in fact I cant have more than one active connection at home
<bluekuja> k
<asac> hello
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> asac: went to bed yesterday at the end? :)
<asac> more or less :) ... returned at 2am for a few minutes
<bluekuja> oh :D
<bluekuja> I was sleeping then^^
<bluekuja> asac: still busy like yesterday?
<asac> more or less ... but things look better ... i hope i can do my AM job tonight ... depending on whether i drink a beer after sport
<bluekuja> hehee
<asac> otherwise tomorrow - unless some serious issues pop up
<bluekuja> asac: which sport?
<asac> more important than your advocacy is to send in my AM report for my NM student ... he waits for 2 month now i guess
<bluekuja> oh 2 months, that's a lot
<asac> which i feel _really_ ashamed about
<asac> well ... he had multiple month latency in the mids of his application ... so i don't feel that guilty
<bluekuja> asac: that's ok then
<bluekuja> asac: my advocacy will be done after that then?
<bluekuja> so I can move waiting to have an AM assigned
<bluekuja> asac: I've seen some delays on AM reports in some other apps inside the list
<bluekuja> asac: some students of anibal
<bluekuja> I guess
<asac> bluekuja: there is no need to feel blocked because of this ... you can also start to help the debian qa team ... which is a good addition to your NM profile
<asac> anyway ... I will advocate in the next moment i feel good about it
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, I'm trying to setup a good collaboration between Ubuntu and Debian QA
<asac> thats a good start ... mapping ubuntu bugs to existing debian bugs for instance
<bluekuja> received a mail from luk
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, oki. Take your time :)
* asac back to finish my cd testing for today
<bluekuja> :)
<ThunderStruck> asac, testing final ISO's already?
<bluekuja> going to study something
<asac> ThunderStruck: i think so ... yes
<asac> todays isos
<ThunderStruck> ok cool maybe thursday is possivle
<bluekuja> ThunderStruck: going to study now, be back later
<ThunderStruck> bluekuja, k
<bluekuja> ;)
<ThunderStruck> hmmm
<asac> anybody volunteers to install dapper for testing and then doing the mozilla.qa.stgraber.org tests?
<asac> ThunderStruck: can you please blog about that?
<asac> damn :)
<ThunderStruck> anserv.py
<ThunderStruck> fucj xchat
<asac> ThunderStruck: read topic
<asac> can you blog about the mozilla qa site ?
<ThunderStruck> when im back on ubuntu i will
<asac> are you on windows?
<asac> shame
<ThunderStruck> im waiting on a phone call for windows help from a freind
<ThunderStruck> yep
<asac> shame + pain :)
<ThunderStruck> yep but shouldnt be long
<ThunderStruck> atleast it better not be
<ThunderStruck> brb reinstalling xchat to  see if it will load python
<ThunderStruck> i think it was built without python support
<ThunderStruck> that sucks
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [+o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<ThunderStruck> hot damn it worked
* mode/#ubuntu-mozillateam [-o ThunderStruck]  by ChanServ
<ThunderStruck> :)
<asac> hehe
<ThunderStruck> lomaf @ blinking nm-applet
<ThunderStruck> lmao even
<asac> blinking?
<asac> i hate my bugmail backlog ... 1300 for firefox
<ThunderStruck> asac, yes someone said thiers was
<asac> what?
<ThunderStruck> someone in #ubuntu+1 said thier nm-applet was blinking
<asac> doesn't sound too scary ;)
<ThunderStruck> not really but i found it funny blinking (maybe connection is unstable?
<bluekuja> back
<asac> gnomefreak: we need to add ubufox to the mozilla-bugs mailing list as well i guess
<gnomefreak> ok ill check on it
<gnomefreak> asac: already was
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+subscribe
<gnomefreak> added nss and nspr to homepage
<gnomefreak> 3.11 and 4.6
<gnomefreak> added nss nspr to bugmail for mozilla-bugs as well
<gnomefreak> reset ubufox to make sure
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: talked with steve?
<bluekuja> did he said it's possible to have it fixed?
<bluekuja> *say
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: i got the teams stright for most part for time being i will add you sometime today
<gnomefreak> the ML i have to figure out
<bluekuja> need to send a mail to rc?
<bluekuja> or already done?
<gnomefreak> i might be ok for ml i have to play with it
<gnomefreak> right now im waiting for a boarder line legal topic turn to illegal topic
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: ah, so you get assigned to owner on ML
<bluekuja> should be ok then
<gnomefreak> bluekuja: may not have to but will find out
<bluekuja> oki, let me know
<bluekuja> ;)
<gnomefreak> will do
<asac> bluekuja: wanna blog about the mozilla.qa.straber QA site that now needs testers for dapper edgy feisty and gutsy ;) ?
<asac> read topic
<bluekuja> asac: what do you mean with "blog"?
<bluekuja> asac: want me to add an article for the fridge?
<gnomefreak> asac: are these firefox versions?
<asac> bluekuja: no ... call for help in testing these beta packages
<gnomefreak> asac: it would help if the builds were there
<asac> bluekuja: you can use the site in the same was as the iso testing site
<gnomefreak> We are sorry but the build you requested isn't available for download (or the website don't know how to get it).
<gnomefreak> In most case that means that the download link has been put as notice on the main page.
<asac> you just click on the produce you want to test and confirm that it works
<bluekuja> asac: writing an article is a way to call for users
<asac> bluekuja: whatever is suitable to get the masses test that dapper package :)
<gnomefreak> problem is they are not ther eto test
<asac> bluekuja: please take a look and see if all is clear
<asac> bluekuja: e.g. how to use that tracker et al
<bluekuja> asac: ok. First an user have to register
<asac> bluekuja: if there is more info needed i can add that to the notice area
<bluekuja> then test and approve if ok?
<gnomefreak> the tracker works the packages just are not there
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... unless you have an account for iso testing already
<bluekuja> asac: I guess adding a small howto for it would be nice
<asac> bluekuja: yes if you click on the build you will see the testcases you can work on and verify
<bluekuja> users are not very familiar with it
<asac> if its fine you say so ... and we will see that someone ackknowledges that it works for it
<gnomefreak> https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/info/1042
<asac> bluekuja: i asked stgraber about if there is a short howto for the tracker
<bluekuja> asac: perfect, every istruction is appreciated so I can write a full article
<bluekuja> everything should be clear
<asac> bluekuja: sure ... we need to get these packages tested till thu ;)
<bluekuja> asac: so two days?
<bluekuja> mmm...
<asac> bluekuja: well they are out there for a day already ... its important to get more testers on every release
<asac> if we get a few this time it would be all fine
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> this update is not a high-risk one imo ... but next one probably will
<gnomefreak> hmmm has to be done through repo i guess
<asac> especially dapper users are NEEDED
<bluekuja> asac: that's harder
<asac> gnomefreak: thats a left over from iso testing
<gnomefreak> dapper chroot ok?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... thats ok as well
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> at best if you are a regular user
<asac> but chroot or virtual box install is fine
<bluekuja> asac: I finish writing something and then I try to catch up on it
<bluekuja> let me know about istructions et all
<asac> bluekuja: a call to setup a dapper chroot might be worth itt
<asac> bluekuja: yes
<asac> thanks ... waiting for reply by the author
<bluekuja> asac: then I move to write the article
<gnomefreak> ok testing gutsy atm
<asac> bluekuja: thanks ... it doesn't need to be poetry ... just get the news out to as many people as possible
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm repo isnt working?
<asac> lots of people usually don't know how to contribute ... this is their chance ;) ... its just a few minutes and helps a lot to raise the quality of stable ubuntu releases
<asac> gnomefreak: which one?
<gnomefreak> gutys
<bluekuja> asac: true :)
<gnomefreak> gutsy
<asac> gnomefreak: gutsy doesn't have a package yet
<asac> only dapper/feisty/edgy for this release
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> ok starting with dapper
<asac> i just finished the first 350 bugmails for mt in my mailbox :)
<gnomefreak> well on dapper it wont upgrade firefox
<gnomefreak> ooops
<gnomefreak> ok what is this https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/result/1042/210 for
<gnomefreak> ah ok i guess i go to each section instead of the listing page
<asac> gnomefreak: that should be a link
<asac> e.g. the testplan
<gnomefreak> not bad so far test 1 passed just one thing missing but not a showstopper
<gnomefreak> left comment
<gnomefreak> in the 3rd link one for testplan from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QA is that where you want the test case that i used?
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/result/1042/210  even
<asac> bluekuja: ok we don't have up to date docs ... its pretty simple: 1. get an account 2. click on the distribution you want to test (dapper/edgy/firefox) and fill out the form after you did the tests
<asac> after adding the lines to source.list you need to apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<asac> or run synaptic or whatever
<bluekuja> asac: perfect
<bluekuja> I finish writing a policy
<gnomefreak> asac: thats not what i meant
<asac> thanks
<bluekuja> for the italian repository
<gnomefreak> i had a account
<bluekuja> and I move to that
<bluekuja> then I ping you when done
<bluekuja> so you can check every detail
<bluekuja> then I move it to the fridge
<bluekuja> asac: k=
<bluekuja> ?
<asac> bluekuja: i will be to sport soon ... as you know :)
<gnomefreak> if you look at https://mozilla.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/test/1042 the 3rd link what test it that for
<bluekuja> damn
<asac> gnomefreak: yes thats the test case you should do
<bluekuja> asac: when you'll be back?
<gnomefreak> k
<asac> the first two tests are just "normal" use ... the third lists specific tasks that would catch issues we had in the past
<asac> bluekuja: probably late.
<bluekuja> darn
<asac> bluekuja: what info do you need?
<bluekuja> asac: I just need you to give a last check
<bluekuja> to final text
<asac> bluekuja: i trust you :) ... its more like communicating that the site exists and that they can get to #ubuntu-mozillateam or #ubuntu-testing if they need guidance
<bluekuja> fine
<asac> bluekuja: if you want to give initial guidance give the 3 points i mentioned above to get started
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> bluekuja: maybe try it yourself :) ... you can create an account and can click through ... you don't need to submit if you don't want to submit a not-done test :)
* gnomefreak really doesnt like the way tabs are closed in 1.5
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu-mozillateam) buttons: /whois gnomefreak
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu-mozillateam) buttons: you should see all channels
(buttons/#ubuntu-mozillateam) i do
(gnomefreak/#ubuntu-mozillateam) yay it works :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-mozillateam) gnomefreak: done
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: I paste it for you
<gnomefreak> where?
<bluekuja> pastebin
<gnomefreak> can i have the link?
<bluekuja> darn
<gnomefreak> ok gone for a while.
<gnomefreak> be back later when my troll starts his shit
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> ok
<Ubulette> asac ?
<Ubulette> about bug 151400
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151400 in xulrunner-1.9 "xpcshell missing" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151400
<Ubulette> xpcshell is explicitly excluded
<Ubulette> http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xulrunner/installer/Makefile.in#47
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 289494
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 289494 in XULRunner "Make xulrunner work with toolkit packager" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289494
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
<bluekuja> gnomefreak: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<bluekuja> check latest story
<bluekuja> going to have a bath
<asac> Ubulette: the forum guy has a messed up install ... probably not using pristine ubuntu packages -> /usr/local/bin...
<asac> Ubulette: what do you want me to fix before 2008?
<asac> bluekuja: that looks great ... lets see what response we get
<Ubulette> just that but maybe it's already in
<asac> Ubulette: upstream products still have those issues i guess
<asac> i reminded them multiple times ... i will try again the next time i get reminded that this bug still exists :)
<Ubulette> by 2008, I meant 2.0.0.8 ;)
<asac> ah :) ... well we have that fix
<asac> i am not even sure that his issue is the recursuve link issue
<Ubulette> it looked similar to me
<asac> for me it looks like he has messed up something else
<Ubulette> maybe
<Ubulette> so, what do you think about bug 151400
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151400 in xulrunner-1.9 "xpcshell missing" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/151400
<asac> Ubulette: do you know chpe?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> Ubulette: he is the (nowadays main) epiphany/gecko developer ... i asked him to test our xulrunner package and report issues he has
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> i am not sure what use-case he has for xpcshell ... however i think it should be shipped somewhere
<asac> i would guess it should be in xulrunner-1.9-dev ... unless we want to add a new package called xulrunner-1.9-tools
<asac> anyway, all this with a grain of salt, because i don't know why xpcshell is not installed in xulrunner anymore
<asac> maybe its a bug and ment to go to the sdk hierarchy
<asac> but maybe its intentional
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> xpcshell is explicitly excluded
<Ubulette> <Ubulette> http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xulrunner/installer/Makefile.in#47
<Ubulette> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289494#c2
<asac> yes i saw that ... its explicitly exlcuded in the installer code
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 289494 in XULRunner "Make xulrunner work with toolkit packager" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<asac> however it probably wasn't excluded in install: target
<asac> so maybe it has just been forgotten upstream
<asac> huh?
<asac> mozilla bug 289494
<asac> is ubotu dead?
<Ubulette> read comment 2
<asac> asked bsmedberg ... lets see what he replies
<bluekuja> asac: back
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> did you like it?
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> you should be marketing head of the MT :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> asac: did you see my interview?
<asac> not yet :)
<Ubulette> i did
<asac> Ubulette: ok does it work?
<bluekuja> Ubulette: does it look good? :)
<asac> e.g. just removing it from NO_PKG_FILES ?
<Ubulette> bluekuja, nice :)
<bluekuja> asac: you can see it on http://planet.ubuntu.com or http://behindmotu.wordpress.com
<bluekuja> Ubulette: thanks :)
<Ubulette> asac, well, haven't tried but it should
<asac> Ubulette: ok he wants the patch ... and thinks it should go to the _runtime_ package
<asac> (not -dev)
<Ubulette> ok, I'll do it then
<asac> Ubulette: maybe drop a line and tell chpe about the ppa ... as we will only update xulrunner on new alpha/beta releases in gutsy
<asac> (once it works)
<Ubulette> well, i've used my ppa for a while as you wanted to keep mt one close to a8
<Ubulette> my ppa has the new nss
<asac> Ubulette: well ... i am not sure ... i would prefer if ppa doesn't drift too far away from the packaging point of view from what we have in gutsy
<asac> (i think)
<asac> Ubulette: what packaging things are changed on .dev branch since release?
<Ubulette> just read bzr logs ;)
<Ubulette> i've pushed everything
<asac> Ubulette: i read bzr logs ... but i don't remember every tiny detail
<asac> but let me look
<Ubulette> nss.head and xul.dev should be enough
<asac> hmm ... you didn't merge revision 50 ;)
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> do you have the uploaded  1.9~a8-0ubuntu2 changelog in your history?
<asac> thats what i closed in revision 50 on the xulrunner-1.9 branch
<asac> oh wait :)
<asac> confusion
<Ubulette> you committed a9, I merged it in 49 with the rest and fixed it in 50
<Ubulette> forum users are complaining about java not working in a8
<asac> oh ... maybe say in the commit comment that its a MERGE
<asac> launchpad web interface isn't that great
<asac> oh that was me?
<asac> 49 is a merge?
<bluekuja> going to sleep
<bluekuja> take care everyone
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> u2
* bluekuja out
<Ubulette> hmm, no. I think it's yours
<asac> Ubulette: ok 47 was the merge
<asac> ok fine now let me look :)
<asac> hmmm ... why do we strip the tests out of xul orig tarballs? i think they should be shipped. e.g. xulrunner as upstream declares MINUS files that are bad/non-free/binary ... firefox is different in that it somehow has to be tackled upstream at some point.
<Ubulette> more than half the tests are either non linux or binaries
<asac> what kind of binaries?
<Ubulette> so the easiest way what to drop everything, especially as we don't build them (--disable-tests)
<asac> anyway ... stripping sources for non linux is not nice ... we should strip tarballs as close to what upstream would ship.
<asac> s/strip/ship/
<Ubulette> and it makes the tarball 30% smaller
<Ubulette> it's cvs, they don't ship it
<Ubulette> you can keep the full stuff for releases if you want
<asac> Ubulette: but they will ... its their intend to include tests ... same for firefox
<asac> ok ... we can do that
<asac> at least for now ... or until someone complains :)
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> i would like the patch to go away then at some point :)
<Ubulette> which one ?
<Ubulette> plenty should go upstream
<asac> the ifdef ENABLE_TEST patch
<Ubulette> that should go upstream
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2007-10-16/sharing-mercurial-queues-to-develop-xpcomgc/
<asac> ok we have:
<asac>   bz384304
<asac>  -> is send upstream
<asac>    bz386610 -> send as well (python) the above is symlink
<asac> so all bz are on track i guess
<asac> what about  dont_install_so_in_dev.patch
<asac> is that a hack?
<Ubulette> i'd say a fix
<asac> suitable for windows et al?
<Ubulette> otherwise you end up with duplicates
<asac> (well doesn't look like this whole code is suitable for that)
<asac> question is if upstream wants to ship sdk alone at some point
<asac> but that is already impossible because of the lines below, right?
<Ubulette> i've just exluded .so for the tar and made 2 symlinks instead
<Ubulette> yep, ln -s is everywhere
<asac> ok so this should go upstream
<asac>  install_pkgconfig_files_with_version.patch .. hmm
<Ubulette> that's ours
<Ubulette> otherwise, we'll have to do alternatives
<asac> Ubulette: or maybe just "conflicts" of the -dev packages
<asac> i have no idea if upstream wants to shift to readable extension ids
<asac> i think its sane given you can have your own namespace using a @domain
<asac> e.g. for  rename_venkman_addon.patch
<asac> so we should suggest that as well i guess
<asac> for installer_use_stdout_for_missing_files.patch i am not sure as well ... maybe they think its good to identify a build failure by counting lines of stderr ;(
<asac> what other benefit might this have?
<Ubulette> in logs, it proved useful to me
<Ubulette> build logs
<asac> what is useful for you? to split error messages to stderr ... or to log all on stdout?
<Ubulette> installer_use_stdout_for_missing_files.patch
<asac> yes ... i see its useful
<asac> i just want to figure if it might be bad as well :) ... thinking about a valid use case to log errors to stderr
<asac> but i think there is none that makes sense
<asac> so  we should send it up as well
<Ubulette> feel free :)
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=577818
<asac> i hate these kind of bugs
<Ubulette> if you open mozbugs, give me the number so I can rename our patches in .dev
<asac> i will do that in same turn i guess
<Ubulette> i(ve made the xpcshell patch, building
<asac> great
<asac> i have the feeling that 2.0.0.8 will be released tomorrow ... without advisories
<asac> i think this will shorten my live by yet another 6 month
<Ubulette> ?
<gnomefreak> asac: bluekuja post to planet was sent
<gnomefreak> atleast to my blog but planet should have it soon
<asac> Ubulette: we (distributors) need some ahead time ... and need advisories to document and QA our builds
<asac> sometimes they just release ... even without announcement
<asac> sometimes they do it well
<asac> sometimes they just release without advisories ;)
<asac> its the mix that makes this painful :)
<asac> you hope ... hope more ... then fall down ;)
<Ubulette> well, i was aware of 2008 and 2007 even without notices
<asac> being aware and knowing what goes in is not the same ;)
<Ubulette> i haven't look deeper as i'm not interested by ff2
<asac> Ubulette: then try to do the same: track security issues on ffox 3 branch :)
<asac> you read every commit anyway :) ... so it shouldn't be that hard ;)
<Ubulette> hopefully, as it's trunk, it should be fixed there 1st or immediately after
<asac> yeah ... hopefully
<Ubulette> ok, by default, it goes into /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a9pre/xpcshell
<Ubulette> if I link it in /usr/bin, we need an alternative
<asac> does xul 1.8 ship that in usr/bin?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-17
<Ubulette> bluekuja, u there ?
<asac> Ubulette: you can also add a bzr branch to a bug when there is a fix available
<asac> just for your interest
<Ubulette> ?
<Ubulette> you mean, add "fixed in xul.dev #id" ?
<asac> Ubulette: look in bug 151400
<asac> on the left you can "add branch"
<asac> there you can add the .dev branch
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> so the reporter knows where to prefetch fixes
<asac> Ubulette: we should probably point to instructions how to build from bzr in the branch summary/description
<asac> so we don't have to explain that each and every time :)
<Ubulette> i hate to ask users to build stuff on their box. most will pollute their desktop with tons of -dev packages instead of creating a chroot env
<asac> why do you care of other users installing -dev packages?
<asac> Ubulette: anyway ... in this case its a dev :)
<Ubulette> most of the time, they don't even know what a build dep is
<Ubulette> anyway, done
<asac> chpe said he probably will need moz#399892, moz#399489 for epiphany 2.22 and we probably want moz#399498
<asac> i asked him to provide a more complete list so i can ask upstream for freeze exception
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 399892
<asac> asap
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399892 in XRE Startup "allow custom profile root dir with XRE_main" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399892
<asac> because time is running low to get things into upstream branch
<asac> mozilla bug 399489
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399489 in XRE Startup "allow app to provide its own profile manager UI" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399489
<asac> mozilla bug 399498
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399498 in Download Manager "use XDG downloads dir as default downloads dir" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399498
<asac> this needs a depends bug:
<asac> its mozilla bug   399500
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 399500 in XPCOM "support XDG user dirs in the directory service" [Enhancement,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399500
<Ubulette> 399892 is a wont_fix (too late for 1.9 => moz2)
<asac> yes all are officially
<asac> i have to ask
<Ubulette> btw, custom profile root dir is already possible as webrunner does that
<asac> but i want all ... not that i punch these through and a week later chpe comes up with another 2 bugs and so on
<Ubulette> it's ~/.webrunner/
<asac> Ubulette: thats not a problem
<asac> you can leave the organization name empty
<asac> and get that
<asac> its just that you can cannot do things that are 3levels or deeper
<asac> maybe you can ... if you say: organization?? name: gnome2/deeper/deeper ... and product name "myapp"
<asac> but you probably cant
<bluekuja> Ubulette: yes?
<bluekuja> I'm installing my new router
<bluekuja> will be offline
<bluekuja> for some minutes
<bluekuja> bbl
<asac> i am off for today
<Jazzva> asac, you around?
<Ubulette> he said he's off for today 25min ago
<Jazzva> Oh, ok... thanks :)...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-18
<asac> hi
<asac> Ubulette: will mozilla release today? :)
<asac> just kiddin
<asac> just searching my inbox for any clue but there isn't
<asac> cwong1: i thought about it and actually i don't really like that master is used for the auto-builds you do ... so lets move our release branch somewhere else and use master as WORKING
<bluekuja> heya all :)
<bluekuja> asac: need some informations
<bluekuja> asac: I have to buy a wireless interface for my desktop
<bluekuja> asac: does wireless usb pens works?
<asac> bluekuja: depends on the chipset :)
<asac> unfortunatley the chipset is rarely known when you buy something
<asac> checkout the internet
<bluekuja> asac: do you suffest a PCI one or a pen drive?
<bluekuja> I would prefer a pen, don't want to open up my pc again
<asac> whatever you can find a the chipset for
<bluekuja> great, I gonna check some pages on internet, then I decide and gonna buy it this afternoon
<bluekuja> I'll let you know
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<asac> bluekuja: try to get a green one :)
<bluekuja> oh great!
<bluekuja> let me browse it
<asac> rt2x00 is supposed to work as well
<asac> but its grey there
<asac> i just received a cheer mail where the guy states that it now finally works perfectly in gutsy :)
<asac> but don't count on it :9
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> darn, the one I wanted to buy is yellow
<bluekuja> would be nice to print that page, so I can grab it with me later
<bluekuja> asac: happy new release :)
<asac> its out?
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> asac: http://www.ubuntu.com
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> nice intro
<asac>  \o/
<asac> thanks!
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> :)
 * bluekuja is really happy atm
<bluekuja> every new release is a new emotion...really..
 * bluekuja lunch
<asac>  in #ubuntu-release-party ... there is kind of traffic atm :)
<gnomefreak> !info deluge gutsy
<ubotu> Package deluge does not exist in gutsy
<gnomefreak> !info update-manager feisty-updates
<ubotu> update-manager: GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.59.25 (feisty), package size 849 kB, installed size 2088 kB
<asac> Ubulette: i am getting more confident every day that soon its time to file an ITP for xulrunner-1.9 in debian :)
<Ubulette> you mean, a8 ?
<asac> doesn't matter
<asac> xulrunner-1.9 ... whatever is good ;)
<Jazzva> asac, you here? :)
<asac> Jazzva: yes
<asac> all fine?
<Jazzva> asac: Cool :). I've submitted two bugfixes for gnome-schedule... I was wondering if you could take a look and tell me what you think.
<Jazzva> asac: Yep, pretty much :). School, computer, friends and then some more school. You?
<Jazzva> BTW, it's bug 134992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134992 in gnome-schedule "[gnome-schedule] Wrong tooltip" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134992
<asac> Jazzva: i somehow didn't manage to extract the right patches from your ubufox branch
<asac> why do you maintain them in a ubuntu branch ... instead of upstream one?
<asac> which is why the fixes are now not in gutsy. i am sorry for that, I should probably should send a mail while you were away.
<Jazzva> Hmm, I thought I should do that in ubuntu branch. Then I asked if I could open an FF3 branch which will contain the version that is compatible with granparadiso...
<Jazzva> brb. phone
<Jazzva> asac: back
<asac> Jazzva: i don't know if i acked something that was wrong ... anyway, the changes for admin were not on stable branch et al.
<asac> pretty confusion
<asac> anyway, in the end i failed ... i tried to patch the upstream branch just for the layout and it didn't work in that whatever i selected it would always try to install the first plugin in the list
<Jazzva> asac: Sorry, I probably have misunderstood you. I thought I should name a branch "upstream" if it contains new upstream version and that it should stay clean.
<Jazzva> asac: Really? I'll check that.
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ... i think its my fault of not explaining the branches:
<asac> upstream branches get all the code development
<asac> ubuntu branches only get packaging things ... and cherry-picked patches from the upstream branch (as a patch in debian/patches)
<asac> Jazzva: well ... would be cool if you could somehow replay the changes for the layout and admin against a branch that is based on the current "upstream" branch
<Jazzva> asac: I see :)...
<Jazzva> asac: the ubuntu-core-dev's branch?
<asac> it might be painful ... but for me its as painful ... we cannot just merge over because then there are debian changes et al
<asac> no the upstream branch is in ~asac i think.
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main
<Jazzva> Ok. I'll try to do that tonight(probably)/tomorrow.
<asac> you started with the core-dev branch
<Jazzva> What should I do with my branches (ff3 and ubuntu)?
<asac> well ... lets first get the main branch right
<Jazzva> asac: K...
<asac> then we should do a ffox3 branch from that and replay whatever you did in ff3 on that branch
<Jazzva> Well, the most of new things are only in ff3...
<asac> yes the "admin" feature
<Jazzva> So, just to be sure :), I should open a branch named "main", pull from your branch and then apply the changes for the layout and admin?
<Jazzva> ...or "upstream"?
<asac> right
<Jazzva> Ok... I'll do that :).
<asac> at best in more than one commit
<asac> ok why do you need to patch old/src/mainWindow.py
<asac> ?
<Jazzva> That's the bugfix for bug 136537
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136537 in gnome-schedule "[Gutsy] Unable to find documentation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136537
<Jazzva> It is solved in the new version (which is not in the repositories).
<Jazzva> I just copied the code from it and tested if it works...
<Jazzva> The old code would look for help in /usr/share/gnome/help and it would report that it can't find the help file.
<asac> ok
<asac> are both fixed in a new version?
<asac> is that a main or universe package?
<Jazzva> Yep, noted that in changelog.
<Jazzva> Just a second...
<Jazzva> hmm... ok.
<asac> please subscribe ubuntu-revu ... once i confirmed the debdiff you can should subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors ... or -universe-sponsors ... depending on where this package ships in
<Jazzva> universe...
<asac> i think thats the right procedure ... but my brain is currently a bit squashed due to burn-out after release
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll subscribe ubuntu-revu now.. .Thanks :).
<asac> wait a second
<asac> ok
<asac> revu is wrong
<asac> thats for new packages apparently
<Jazzva> Right...
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess?highlight=%28sponsor%29
<Jazzva> Anyhow... I think there's a new patch-submission procedure
<asac> its just subscribe sponsores et al
<asac> then set to committed i guess
<asac> but please read the document above
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> Jazzva: actually its a good idea what you do ... i wanted to suggest you do work a bit more on packaging issues
<asac> so you get forward in your MOTU application :)
<Jazzva> Umm... what do you mean by "what I do"? bugfix?
<asac> yeah ... providing debdiffs for packages ... getting them sponsored
<Jazzva> Thanks... :)
<Jazzva> Well, just to find a place to do a bit of programming :).
<asac> hmm how many are in #ubuntu-release-party? 1000 ?
<Jazzva> I checked it last night. Hell lot of people. Got out.
<asac> hehe ... no its only 443 anymore
<asac> so probably too much for most :)
<Jazzva> I agree... :)
<asac> well in #ubuntu there are 1530 :)
<asac> crazy
 * Jazzva will stay out of that channel for sure.
 * asac wonders if #ubuntu has the most users on freenode
<Jazzva> Well, in the top 5 for sure...
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> 483 ##c
<Ubulette> 496 #python
<Ubulette> 572 #Perl
<Ubulette> 611 ##php
<Ubulette> 673 ##linux
<Ubulette> 838 #debian
<Ubulette> 954 #gentoo
<Ubulette> 1538 #ubuntu
<Jazzva> lol
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am even chatting on #ubuntu atm :)
<Ubulette> 441 #ubuntu-release-party
<asac> yeah ... they left that room
<Ubulette> 182 channels about ubuntu, waa
<asac> hehe
<asac> probably the leader as well
<Ubulette> 30 about debian
<Jazzva> True...
<asac> (06:41:01 PM) ubotu: NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<asac> intersting :) ... just saw that in #ubuntu :)
<Jazzva> Heh...
<Jazzva> ubotu is nice :)...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is nice :)... - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jazzva> Well, I'm off ... Lunch, then I have to go out. See you later
<bluekuja> asac: it's working great
<bluekuja> asac: pushed it inside usb port
<asac> what are you testing?
<bluekuja> and it was up and running
<asac> which chipset?
<bluekuja> asac: ralink
<bluekuja>  D-Link 	 802.11g 	 DWL-G122 rev.B1 	 man: 2001 dev: 3c00 	 USB 	 Ralink 	 rt2x00
<bluekuja> this one
<asac> oh cool
<asac> was that green in that list?
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> network manager detected it
<asac> wpa2?
<bluekuja> in one second
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> ok super
<bluekuja> I can say to be lucky
<bluekuja> router+usb-wireless worked like a charm
<asac> good
<asac> wait till network manager 0.7 arrives ;)
<asac> ok i am out ... getting food et al
<bluekuja> asac: take care and good evening
<juri245_> anyone know how to disable the Add Bookmark dialog so it just adds a bookmark quickly? in about:config mayb?
<asac> no idea ...sorry
<asac> juri245_: you can drag and drop
<juri245_> yes and I suggested that, but my wife is being picky.  I searched for bookmark in about:config  none seem to apply to this.  but I cant think of another word for bookmark
<asac> juri245_: usually when you think that there is a feature missing
<asac> ... there exists and extension for it
<asac> search on addons.mozilla.org
<juri245_> thats true.
<juri245_> I:ve googled it some, so I:ll keep on it.
<Ubulette> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> goodbye gutsy
<Jazzva> asac: I took a look at the code and noticed that only the first plugin can be installed. I don't know when was that bug introduced, so I'll look at the older revisions... I also noticed there is another bug, introduced in my branch (which was not there the last time I tried it). The bug is that it won't install any plugin. I think I know what's the problem and how to solve it.
<Jazzva> *The bug is that it won't install any plugin, no matter what you select.
<asac> ok
<asac> lets try to get things on the right branch ... and then go ahead from there
<Jazzva> Ok... I'll see what I can do...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-19
<Ubulette> it's quiet in here today. is that the gutsy's effect ? :)
<asac> yeah
 * gnomefreak working on a win pc thats not mine today
<gnomefreak> panda antivirus installed a trojan, kind of ironic
 * gnomefreak scared to remove it and ##windows channel fucking sucks
<asac> gnomefreak: please don't get infected
<gnomefreak> im not
<asac> why again do you have to use windows for so long?
<gnomefreak> asac: im on gutsy atm with win pc next to me fixing it for a friend
<gnomefreak> asac: it brings in money ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> what is broken?
<gnomefreak> see above panada antivirus installed a trojan in its W32dir
<gnomefreak> w32 dir.
<asac> thats the "only" thing you are supposed to fix?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes and its easy but im not sure if panda will work without that dll
<gnomefreak> about to find out though
<asac> well if it infects a dll then you don't want to use that scanner at all
<asac> if its just detected as a trojan by some other tool but it actually isn't ... then its a false positive and not a problem
<asac> given the fact that the release is out for a good time ... the network-manager bugcount has stayed stable at 190
<Ubulette> gutsy's forum is full of it
<Ubulette> well, not anymore as it's closed
<asac> Ubulette: so the posts have been deleted?
<Ubulette> hm, no, threads are still there but closed
<asac> show me a few that came after the release please
<Ubulette> hmm, i've updated my bookmarks and rss feeds to hardy
<asac> so where do all these complains end up now?
<gnomefreak> asac: thats what bothers me everything i read is confliting one says FP other says its real BUT panda has said to have fixed this already
<Ubulette> asac, good question
<asac> i somehow don't understand how forums are categorized
<Ubulette> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=238
<gnomefreak> they will either be reopened or moved or new thread
<gnomefreak> if you want i can find out
 * gnomefreak knows forum mods
<asac> Ubulette: i don't see any network-manager threads on top
<Ubulette> "Wireless stopped working after today's update" ?
<Ubulette> i'm not reading those
<asac> Problem resolved. It turns out the wireless adapter hardware was somehow disabled. In WinXP, I can use Fn+F2 to disable my wireless card but I've never been able to do it in Ubuntu -- including now -- which is why it was the last thing I checked.
<gnomefreak> is it not working or is it the servers being hit too hard (why does he feel it isnt working
<asac> ok so a rfkill switch issue maybe
<asac> maybe its that it now works and he didn't expect it to work :)
<asac> and previously it was always on
<asac> i would really like to be able to just close all bugs like they closed all threads in gutsy forum :)
<gnomefreak> if you need one opened click REPORT above first post of thread
<gnomefreak> and ask it to be moved and it will be moved and reopened. if needed fast if im here let me know and ill have it moved than
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<asac> i don't want to :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> i even would like to follow their practice and close all bugs
<gnomefreak> would be nice
<gnomefreak> we close edgy soon :)
<gnomefreak> april 08 maybe
<gnomefreak> holy shit
<gnomefreak> alot of n-m bugs
<gnomefreak> you are maybe half of them
<asac> me?
<asac> you mean lots of nm bugmail, right?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> >24 hours
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 153753 seems weird is this something that changed in firefox or flash?
<gnomefreak> oh yeah bot died
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/153753
<asac> gnomefreak: he definitly has flash 7 somewhere
<asac> maybe in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<asac> if not in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins nor ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<gnomefreak> thats what i thought too but had to find out. care to tell him so i can go to bed?
<gnomefreak> im gonn ashut it down to get gutsy(other partition) up and running as it has nothing installed since it was a basic feisty until today
<lee986321> hello I need a confirmation
<lee986321> in my latest up date to 64 bit system it is saying that fire fox is not accessable
<lee986321> any one els running 64 bit that can verify?
<lee986321> any one in here
<lee986321> please respond
<Ubulette> lee986321, it should work
<lee986321>  has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<Ubulette> which version ?
<lee986321> Iam currently running Kubuntu 64 bit, I just recently esud the cd fro freshinstall adn half the stuff greyed out
<Ubulette> firefox 2.0.0.x is supported
<lee986321> then wahts going on? how come I can't down load it
<lee986321> I used
<lee986321> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Ubulette> what does this show: apt-cache policy firefox
<lee986321> getting the data
<lee986321> Installed: (none)Candidate: (none)Candidate: (none) version table is blank
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> what does apt-get install said ?
<lee986321> I don't want to get introuble for flooding
<lee986321> but
<Ubulette> paste into a pastebin
<lee986321> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ubulette> oh
<lee986321> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lee986321> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<lee986321> is only available from another source
<Ubulette> most probably the lock
<lee986321> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<asac> lee986321: use synaptic ... ensure that there are actually valid update source confirmed ... update the software index ...and things should work
<lee986321> waht is a "lock"?
<asac> lee986321: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox :)
<Ubulette> a file preventing you to use 2 apt-get/synaptic/whatever at the same time
<asac> if that doesn't work try to use synaptics in system administration menu to fix your sources
<Ubulette> asac, thx to show up.
<lee986321> its doing a mess of osmething
<asac> lee986321: your issues are really not firefox nor mozilla related, but somewhere further down the food chain ... try #ubuntu
<lee986321> and stalled at 99 percent
<Ubulette> (it's 2:40am here and I work early tomorrow)
<asac> me too
<lee986321> eh k I am on kubuntu
<lee986321> but ty
<asac> lee986321: ask there
<asac> we are probably out now :)
<asac> bye
<lee986321> ty
<asac> ok i am probably off for a while testing nm 0.7
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> asac, http://diveintomark.org/archives/2007/10/18/gobuntu-has-already-failed
<Ubulette> look at the bottom
<asac> how is that news :)
<Ubulette> it's not. just pasted for the last part
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> mike commented on that too
<asac> but how has gobuntu failed?
<asac> where are the comments ... i don't see any on that page
<Ubulette> just because it shipped the same ff a gutsy, so with non free branding
<asac> ok ... but thats the fault of gobuntu then
<asac> i have never been asked to fix anything in this regards
<Ubulette> but gobuntu is a plain canonical distro, right ?
<asac> e.g. we could punch iceweasel into universe and they can pick that for their distro
<asac> i don't think so
<asac> i think it all started with an independent project from fsf ... didn't it?
<asac> e.g. they wanted to build a 100% free distribution based on ubuntu
<asac> then mark said ... ok i want to support that
<Ubulette> i thought it was an idea from Mark
<Ubulette> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/130
<asac> yeah i think it existed before ... other name i guess
<asac> ah i think it was gnewsense that inspired this project
<Ubulette> ff 2008 is out officially. are you done with testing ?
<asac> yes
<asac> i am demotivated because we technically cannot roll this out before monday
<asac> because of the gutsy dak sync
<Ubulette> at least, push it too ppa so users concerned about that have a chance to grab it
<asac> Ubulette: its in my ppa
<asac> (except for gutsy)
<asac> but i can do that
<asac> the beta bits we tested are more or less the same
<asac> they miss two patches ... which are not critical
<asac> in fact only dapper misses those two patches ... edgy and feisty are the same as 2.0.0.8 final
<asac> so if people in forum ask, point them to my ppa ... and maybe tell them to subscribe to the testcase on mozilla.qa.stgraber.org to get informed when new prereleases become available :)
<asac> Ubulette: ^^ :)
<Ubulette> yep, but I'm now only reading the forum for hardy
<asac> hehe
<Ubulette> i'm waiting for the new toolchain :)
<asac> i need more forum embassador
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2007/10/instantbird-mozilla-based-instant-messaging/
<asac> nice
<asac> all mirrors are slow ... thats bad for me :/
<Ubulette> for ?
<asac> updating chroots et al
<asac> do you have a full archive mirror?
<Ubulette> not anymore (too big). try the french mirrors
<Ubulette> try ftp://ftp.proxad.fr/ it's usually fast
<asac> i ment full-mirror of main/universe of latest dev version :)
<asac> ftp protocol has always high latency for me
<asac> do they have http as well?
<Ubulette> i dont know
<Ubulette> try it with ftp, it should be faster anyway
<asac_> oh reconnect
<asac_> Ubulette: btw yesterday you said that there are only X debian related channels on freenode ...
<asac_> in fact debian doesn't use freenode, but oftc officially
<asac_> but you probably know
<Ubulette> yes, but i've only listed freenode
<asac> sure
<asac> at least debian-devel has 100+ more nicks than we have :)
<asac>  (in -devel)
<asac> hmmm all peers on amd64 torrent are served already
<asac> uploading ... uploading ... uploading :)
<asac> interesting that my connection hasn't yet been dumped down
<Ubulette> what speed ?
<asac> 100k total
<asac> sucks
<Ubulette> lol
<asac> but we already talked about it
<asac> no fiber because of ignorant former monopol company that says: "copper is the future"
<Ubulette> I can problably push a bit but 'im not sure it's useful
<asac> hehe
<asac> Ubulette: well these go directly to ubuntu archives.
<asac> Ubulette: you should at some point apply for MOTU powers
<asac> but not sure if you want that :)
<Ubulette> what is the benefit ?
<asac> you can upload to universe :)
<Ubulette> i've just started the two torrents for gutsy desktop i386/amd64
<Ubulette> 3min left
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> lots of seeders
<Ubulette> 1min left
<asac> do you still see any leechers at all?
<Ubulette> not much
<asac> probably because one gets the bits with lightning speed
<Ubulette> 200KB/s, not much
<Ubulette> 600K
<Ubulette> 800K
<asac> i thought you already have finished :)
<asac> or are you redownloading?
<Ubulette> that's up
<Ubulette> 1.1M
<asac> really?
<asac> so there are still leechers ;)
<asac> ok i think i don't need to seed then :)
<Ubulette> I'll keep mine a bit, i don't lind
<Ubulette> mind
<Ubulette> i up 5 times more for i836
<asac> k
<Ubulette> i've added the 2 alternates
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> it's even faster
<Ubulette> 7M
<asac> i wonder if mozilla silently dropped support for 1.8.0 branch tbird
<asac> they don't mention 1.5.0.14 in the advisories
<asac> though they should ... because they announced earlier that 1.5.0.14 _will_ be the last release
<Ubulette> tb seems in a bad shape with lead devs gone
<asac> lead devs gone?
<asac> is mscott gone?
<asac> well ... they officially demoted thunderbird on trunk to be _just_ a product until a new company/foundation takes it under their umbrella
<asac> i think that happened though
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> s/just a product/just a project/
<asac> so why do you think the lead devs are gone?
<asac> david + scott are the ones that cares for that branch i guess
<Ubulette> hold on. i'm looking as my rss archives
<Ubulette> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2007/10/scott-mcgregor-thunderbird-lead-engineer-leaves-mozilla/
<Ubulette> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2007/10/david-bienvenu-leaving-mozilla-thunderbird-in-trouble/
<asac> the titles look scary enough :/
<Ubulette> now I up at 1.4MB/s (11Mbps)
<Ubulette> 1.7
<Ubulette> 1.9
<asac> yeah i just stopped to seed because of another upload :)
<Ubulette> 2.1
<Ubulette> my ration is still < 1 :p
<Ubulette> ratio
<asac> my ratio sucks
<asac> :)
<Ubulette> 3.5M/s
<Ubulette> but it doesnt last long
<Ubulette> i've upped 2.2G
<Ubulette> 4.1M/s
<Ubulette> 4.7
<asac> you should up 100GB
<Ubulette> 5.7
<Ubulette> 6.3
<Ubulette> 7.4
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> 8.8
<asac> how many leachers do you have`
<Ubulette> 9.1
<Ubulette> no idea
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/gutsy.png
<asac> nice
<Ubulette> ratio 1.5
<asac> Ubulette: do you know how to make pbuilder autosign packages?
<asac> hmm ... nevermind
<asac> ok ... i have 3 * xul 1.8.0 + 2 * xul 1.8.1 + 3 * iceape + 2 * icedove + 5 * thunderbird + 5 * firefox + 2 * sunbird + 1 * iceowl + 2 * xulrunner-1.9 + 2 * firefox-3.0
<asac> on every security update
<asac> ouch
<asac> well 1.9 and 3.0 are not released in sync ... but somewhere in between i guess
<asac> i think i have to automize all this
<asac> its _really_ painful atm
<Ubulette> why 2 xul1.9 ?
<asac> gutsy + hardy
<asac> this time i have luck :)
<asac> well not much :)
<Ubulette> you have to push twice right ? just with debian/changelog =~ 's/gutsy/hardy/' ?
<asac> well ... this upload it will be more or less like that
<asac> maybe i will stop to improve firefox in hardy ...then i could stick to this
<asac> but i forked the branch alreadey
<asac> in bzr
<Ubulette> where?
<asac> ubuntu-2.0.0.x.gutsy ... or something like taht
<Ubulette> oh ok
<asac> hi Jazzva
<Jazzva> Hello asac...
<Jazzva> I'll try to fix that bug in ubufox now. I wasn't really able to start working in the morning...
<Jazzva> btw, when are hardy repos gonna be available?
<asac> Jazzva: i think they are available right now
<Jazzva> I thought of setting up old HDD for it :)...
<asac> but nothing has changed so far
<asac> try to flip your sources.list
<asac> ah
<asac> Jazzva: Ubulette already switched to hardy ;)
<Jazzva> Well, I have to install some ubuntu on that other drive first... :)
<Jazzva> Ubulette: Cool :D...
<Jazzva> I wouldn't have courage to do it on this installation...
<Ubulette> Get:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release [65.9kB]
<Ubulette> Get:8 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages [1075kB]
<Ubulette> Get:9 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/restricted Packages [7638B]
<Ubulette> Get:10 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/multiverse Packages [158kB]
<Ubulette> Get:11 http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages [4065kB]
<Jazzva> :)
<Ubulette> but it's damn slow
<Ubulette> Fetched 6963kB in 2m1s (57.3kB/s)
<asac> ha 50K :)
<Jazzva> Hmm, funny... In firefox2 I can't install a video plugin using ubufox from repo.
<Jazzva> I'll try it now in gp.
<asac> Jazzva: you are talking abuot your ubufox?
<asac> Jazzva: which videoplugin?
<Jazzva> asac: No, about the version from the repos...
<asac> what site?
<Jazzva> people.ubuntu.com/.../2_multicontent.html
<asac> what error do you get?
<asac> for me synaptic fails atm with:
<asac> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<asac> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<asac> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-backports/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<asac> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/Release: Unable to find expected entry  web/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Jazzva> And it doesn't matter which plugin. When you select a plugin and click next it skips to the last page... There is some page in between, but it's there for less then a second
<asac> strange
<asac> Jazzva: that works for me
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll check it again :/...
<Jazzva> Is it the repository version?
<asac> hmm after the error it installs totem anyway
<asac> 0.4~beta1-0ubuntu4
<asac> i think thats ahead?
<Jazzva> hmm, I have -0ubuntu3...
<asac> works with 3 as well
<asac> Jazzva: maybe you have still your version installed in the profile
<asac> you have to uninstall in addons dialog
<Jazzva> Did that...
<asac> only then you will see the system installed one
<asac> ok
<asac> error console?
<asac> any output?
<Jazzva> None...
<Jazzva> But it behaves weird.
<Jazzva> It lets me to skip to the next page, even if no plugin is selected
<asac> no plugin is selected?
<asac> that doesn't happen at all here
<asac> the stable ubufox selects the first automatically iirc
<asac> maybe you have your own ubuntu3 build installed?
<Jazzva> Yes, that's what it should do
<asac> apt-get remove ubufox ... then apt-get clean ... then install again
<Jazzva> Ok
<asac> does the mozillateam want to do https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/TeamReporting
<asac> ??
<Jazzva> The report at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/September2007 does look nice... Clean and simple. (my opinion, even though I'm not part of mozillateam)
<asac> Jazzva: you are not?
<asac> Jazzva: you should i guess
<Jazzva> asac: I meant you mean official members... nvm :).
<Jazzva> asac: The version from the repo works nice... it was still mine installed
<asac> ok :)
<asac> good ;)
<Jazzva> I'll do a diff between mine and the repo version and try to find the bug :).
<asac> well ... maybe really try to get the branch updated ;)
<asac> the real i mean
<asac> we should also integrate the finish translation that i couldn't include for release
<Jazzva> Huh?
<asac> derived from main branch :)
<asac> or did you already do that?
<Jazzva> ~asac/ubufox/main? that one?
<asac> yes
<asac> thats the _upstream_ branch ... which we use for development
<Jazzva> I did... I branched from that and merged with my current (ff3)...
<asac> the ubuntu ones just get the packaging and cherry-picked patches in debian/patches
<asac> Jazzva: well ... what happened to the debian dir?
<asac> the main branch must not have one
<Jazzva> Well, there isn't one..
<asac> ok
<asac> did you remove it explicitly?
<asac> during merge?
<Jazzva> Nope...
<asac> how did you merge then?
<Jazzva> bzr merge http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jazzva/ubufox/ff3
<Jazzva> It went without an error...
<asac> ok so ff3 was already based on main
<Jazzva> Yep...
<asac> but your ubuntu branch was based on ubuntu
<asac> i don't understand
<Jazzva> Was it? *unsure*
<asac> it is
<Jazzva> Because I branched ff3 from my ubuntu branch
<asac> oh no
<asac> then i was just confused
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> Ok :)...
<asac> maybe rename it to main
<Jazzva> I guess :)...
<Jazzva> It'll be less confusing...
<asac> e.g. use that one
<asac> Jazzva: maybe fix the ubuntu/main branch first then
<asac> if that works merge the changes you did to ff3 as well
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> i think the ubuntu/main branch is broken in itself
<Jazzva> I'll take a look. Brb, lunch.
<asac_> hmm
<asac_> this is chatzilla with xulrunner-1.9
<asac_> i think we want to package that :)
<Ubulette> what is "this" ?
<Ubulette> i've already mentioned chatzilla /w xul weeks ago
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah might be .. you mentioned alot ;)
<asac> i think we should setup a list of xulapps for hardy
<Jazzva> asac, fixed :)
<Jazzva> At least it selects first radio button by default, and I tested with mplayer and it calles apturl for that package...
<asac> hehe
<asac> fine
<asac> so that is on top of current main, right?
<Jazzva> no, i still haven't pushed it...
<asac> no ... i mean locally
<Jazzva> tep
<asac> if you fixed "main"
<Jazzva> yep
<asac> ok
<asac> then pull in the admin feature for ubuntu as well
<asac> aeh for main :)
<Jazzva> I think it's already there :)... just to test it
<Jazzva> It's working...
<Jazzva> So, should I push this to main (that is /ubufox/ubuntu) and ff3, and then ask someone to rename ubuntu to main branch? (Or, can I rename it myself *unsure*?)
<asac> Jazzva: you can rename on your own
<asac> in launchpad
<Jazzva> Ok... I'll go find it now...
<Ubulette> asac, i'm still at 5M/s
<Ubulette> i stop there: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/gutsy2.png
<Ubulette> that's equivalent to 81 CDs
<Jazzva> asac, both branches are updated... i'll rename ff3 to main.ff3
<Jazzva> ubuntu is renamed to main
<Ubulette> archive is damn slow
<asac> Jazzva: good
<Jazzva> Ok :)...
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-20
<KarlosII> No matter what flash player I use, they don't seem to work properly in firefox, is this a bug or a FEATURE? :P
<tonyyarusso> Oh goody - some lucky person gets to package a firefox security update for gutsy already :P
 * Rabiddog sighs its spammer friday in some channels
<tonyyarusso> asac: Have fun with your security update :)
<bluekuja> good morning everyone!
<bluekuja> mr asac: :)
<Jazzva> Morning all... I'll be off for the most part of the day, have to studying with a friend and installing Ubuntu on her computer.
<Jazzva> *-ing...
<bluekuja> asac: around?
<exception_> hello there
<exception_> i'd like to translate ubufox in russian language
<exception_> where do i download fresh en-US locale to translate it?
<exception_> also i'd love to join development of ubufox, mail me ex@vingrad.ru please
<bluekuja> hi exception_
<exception_> hello
<bluekuja> exception_, unfortunately translations for ubufox are not using rosetta
<bluekuja> in launchpad
<bluekuja> exception_, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubufox/ubufox_0.4~beta1.orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> exception_, locales are inside
<exception_> ok
<bluekuja> exception_, for helping out on developing ubufox, you should talk with alexander
<bluekuja> exception_, he's away during weekends
<bluekuja> so you'll have to wait monday or late sunday
<bluekuja> exception_, do you have a lp page?
<bluekuja> and how you would like to contribute to it?
<exception_> i'm bit busy, wait a minute pls
<bluekuja> kk
<exception_> well i'm here again
<exception_> yep i have
<exception_> https://launchpad.net/~ex
<exception_> http://launchpad.net/~ex
<exception_> i want to help coding the extension and do some minor things (e.g. add icons for menuitems and so on)
<exception_> one more question
<exception_> how do i launch plugin finder service?
<exception_> where is it located?
<exception_> *sent translation
<gnomefreak> anyone in here use xchat?
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, i do
<gnomefreak> hi
<Ubulette> tonyyarusso, asac already did it a few days ago
<gnomefreak> autojoining channels how are they separated? <space> or , or ;
<tonyyarusso> Ubulette: o rly?  You mean there are ways of finding out about things _before_ they're on Digg?  o_O
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, ","
<gnomefreak> ty
<Ubulette> tonyyarusso, digg is not a reliable source for security ;)
<tonyyarusso> Ubulette: :P  kidding, clearly.
<Ubulette> tonyyarusso, digg is public, if you depend on public sources for security, you're obviously late.
<Ubulette> no offense ;)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, did it work ?
<Ubulette> hmm, I've uploaded 150G of gutsy's torents
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: ill find out a bit later i have something i working on atm
<Rabiddog> No matter what flash player I use, they don't seem to work properly in firefox, is this a bug or a FEATURE? :P I always get blank flash images on any flash based page inclduing utube! I've tried every flash player possible including the official one!
<Ubulette> Rabiddog, try to ask when asac / gnomefreak / Jazzva are there.
<Ubulette> you can also try to install flash using ubufox
<Rabiddog> hm ubufox...k I'll look into it
<Rabiddog> flash seems to be a cross platform issue for Firefox
<Ubulette> it works for most people
<Rabiddog> Ubulette, really???
<Rabiddog> I've got windows xp/vista 32 and 64 bit and linux installs and flash does the same thing on all, blank picture with sound
<Ubulette> which flash ?
<Rabiddog> adobe
<Rabiddog> and none of the linux ones besides adobe work, they all bork
<Rabiddog> adobe just gives blank picture with sound
<Rabiddog> I was hoping it would resolve in ff2.x
<Rabiddog> opera works fine
<Rabiddog> with flash
<Ubulette> well, I have adobe 9.0r48 working fine here (i386)
<Ubulette> it even works fine in ff3: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/ff3-Add-ons.png
<Rabiddog> installs fine for me too, but wroking is a diff story
<Rabiddog> I'm using ubuntu too
<Rabiddog> I'll work on that issue after I resolve a issue on my vista box
<Admiral_Chicago> i have a general question about bug #154196
<ubotu> Bug 154196 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/154196 is private
<Admiral_Chicago> If its the bug I know about, it 8
<Admiral_Chicago> it should be closed because it pertains to the extension and not Firefox. the bug should be filed against allpeers
<asac> hey
<asac> i am back
<asac> 12 hours without internet
<asac> Ubulette: btw, can you explain me what you nick means?
<asac> Ubulette: e.g. from which french word is it derived?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-10-21
<Jazzva> asac: bug 154593, someone says it's an ubufox bug. As far as I can see it's an apt problem... and I don't think it's a bug, but a request for feature :).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154593 in ubuntu "apt:// protocol, bug with multiple programs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/154593
<asac> Jazzva: let me look
<asac> he should post a testpage
<asac> that is too unspecific to say if its a bug at all
<Jazzva> asac: I think he already did... just a sec, phone...
<Ubulette> asac, why ff 2008 isn't in yet ?
<Ubulette> ohoh, i've pushed 200G of gutsy :) starting to slow down. i think it's enough
<Jazzva> asac: back, sorry... I think that he said that if you enter something like "apt://package1, package2, package3" it would say that "package1, package2, package3" doesn't exist. Was multiple package installation supported before?
<gnomefreak> repos opened :)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, for ?
<gnomefreak> hardy
<Ubulette> i know
<gnomefreak> im upgrading my testing partition
<Ubulette> i'm running it
<gnomefreak> i havent logged into ubuntu in 3 days or so
<gnomefreak> since release day
<Ubulette>  $ lsb_release -rcd
<Ubulette> Description:    Ubuntu hardy (development branch)
<Ubulette> Release:        8.04
<Ubulette> Codename:       hardy
<gnomefreak> once i figure out my irssi i will be working on iceape 1.1.5
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: can you add iceape tarballs to mozclient please
<gnomefreak> if you havent already
<Ubulette> iceape is seamonkey right ?
<gnomefreak> me and asac were talking about that the other day
<gnomefreak> yes
<Ubulette> i will
<gnomefreak> if you can for 1.1.x and 2.0.x? or something
<Ubulette> i'm playing with actionmonkey now
<gnomefreak> actionmokeny?
<gnomefreak> only spelled right
<Ubulette> javascript engine of mozilla 2
<Ubulette> = spidermonkey + tamarin
<gnomefreak> ah
<Ubulette> that's for firefox 4 :)
<gnomefreak> thats way too far ahaead
<gnomefreak> damn your talking a 8-12 months
<Ubulette> more than that
<Ubulette> 18 months, maybe
<gnomefreak> so you see my point ;)
<Ubulette> strange it's so big
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r--  1 fta fta 48439183 Oct 21 02:44 actionmonkey_1.9~a9~hg20071015r7020.tar.gz
<Jazzva> asac: Now I see that the person that reported the bug sent me an e-mail about it... I'll forward it to you.
<Ubulette> asac, http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2007-10-16/sharing-mercurial-queues-to-develop-xpcomgc/
<Ubulette> benjamin is reinventing quilt + bzr :)
<Ubulette> he'll end up doing a deb :)
<gnomefreak> eh if i find time tomorrow ill play with 1.1.5 for now i say good night
<asac> Ubulette: well that feature sounds good
<asac> e.g. mq
<Ubulette> he's just storing patches (even with a "series" file) in a vcs
<Ubulette> it's no different from us
<Ubulette> just bigger patches maybe
<asac> so mq is a mozilla owned extension for hg?
<asac> certainly bigger and more patches :)
<Ubulette> In mid-2005, Chris Mason took the features of quilt and wrote an extension that he called Mercurial Queues, which added quilt-like behaviour to Mercurial.
<Ubulette> The key difference between quilt and MQ is that quilt knows nothing about revision control systems, while MQ is integrated into Mercurial. Each patch that you push is represented as a Mercurial changeset. Pop a patch, and the changeset goes away.
<Ubulette> Because quilt does not care about revision control tools, it is still a tremendously useful piece of software to know about for situations where you cannot use Mercurial and MQ.
<Ubulette> hmm, not very clear what the gain is
<Ubulette> we pop and it's gone too
<asac> for me the gain sounds like its just as handy as quilt, but from revision point of view its tightly integrated
<asac> hard to say ;)
<asac> maybe i will have a better wording of what i mean the other day
<Ubulette> http://hgbook.red-bean.com/hgbookch12.html
<asac> anyone has anyidea on what ubuntu should invent on the mozilla-front in hardy?
<asac> ok i am out
<Ubulette> 'night
<gnomefreak> well i started 1.1.5 but will look into it if it fails tomrrow or some time this week
<seanhodges> hey everyone, I'm having a bit of trouble using gtkmozembed since I upgraded to Gutsy, can anyone give me some pointers?
<seanhodges> This is for C++ btw, I think some of the paths have moved around, as for one thing I now need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to compile now
<masterx12> Who is responsible for the extensions, which are accessible via "Get Ubuntu Addons" within Firefox in Gutsy?
<masterx12> if somebody knows/sees anyone who is responsible for it, please tell him, that he should take a look at following bugs: #155378 and #136619
<masterx12> i leave
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> hardy now ships with gcc 4.2.2 by default
<asac> yes
<asac> bug 155378 and bug 136619
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155378 in tabextensions "mozilla-tabextensions is unrecommended" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155378
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136619 in mozilla-firefox-adblock "adblock is outdated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136619
<asac> seanhodges: how do you build ?
<Ubulette> (i use tab mix plus and adblock plus)
<Ubulette> not the old ones
<Ubulette> works fine with ff3
<seanhodges> asac: are you still here?
<seanhodges> sorry i was at pub ;)
<seanhodges> i'm using gcc: "gcc -g -o test `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0,firefox-gtkmozembed` test.cpp"
<seanhodges> test.cpp is just a small program i knocked together to test the problem i'm having, it just starts gtkmozembed in a GTK window - using the same method that worked for me in Feisty
<seanhodges> to expand on what i typed before (i was a bit inaccurate), it seems to compile fine, but when i run it i get a segfault
<Ubulette> seanhodges, try that:
<Ubulette>  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/lib/firefox
<Ubulette>  export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/firefox
<Ubulette> ./test
<seanhodges> will do, cheers
<Ubulette> or post your test.cpp somewhere so we can give it a try
<seanhodges> oh my god it worked!
<seanhodges> lol cheers Ubulette, it looks like i was missing  MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME
<Ubulette> :)
<seanhodges> i cant tell u how pleased i am, thanks loads!
<Ubulette> glad it helped
<Ubulette> bluekuja, bug 155491 is pretty nasty. 8 1+ year old security bugs :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155491 in torrentflux "Multiple security vulnerabilities in Edgy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155491
<bluekuja> heya Ubulette
<bluekuja> was having a bath
<bluekuja> Ubulette, yeah. I'm in contact with the debian maintainer who filled up that request
<atlfalcons866> is firefox going to be updated to 2.0.8
<Ubulette> yes
<atlfalcons866> ok
<asac> ThunderStruck: still on win?
<ThunderStruck> asac, atn yes eating dinner upstairs. seems 1.1.5 doesnt like 99_configure.dpatch so ill fix that tonight i hope, im assuming since it failed only on that patch that it is the state that my branch is at. so im gonna try mt branch than if fails fix it right ;)
<asac> 99_configure.dpatch will always fail
<asac> you always have to update it
<ThunderStruck> ah damn
<asac> e.g. just ignore conflicts ... run autoconf2.13
<asac> apply
<ThunderStruck> ok thats easy enough
<asac> done
<ThunderStruck> this is done outside or dpatch-edit-* right
<ThunderStruck> but in the source area (build-area or just top level
<ThunderStruck> )
<ThunderStruck> i have it downstairs on paper but just making sure now
<asac> dpatch-edit 99_...
<asac> then autoconf2.13
<asac> rm confgure.rej
<asac> exit
<asac> done
<ThunderStruck> ah ok than run config... than ctrld
<asac> right
<ThunderStruck> rm configure.rej before or after fixing it
<ThunderStruck> it should be there now so i assume remove first (that way unless autoconf fails it should not be there
<asac> ThunderStruck: doesn't matter when
<ThunderStruck> ok
<asac> just _before_ you exit
<asac> otherwise you will produce clutter in 99_confi*
<ThunderStruck> oh remove it while in dpatch
<asac> yes
<ThunderStruck> thats easy enough :)
<asac> otherwise it will be added to 99_configure.dpatch (as a new file)
<asac> which you probably don't want
<ThunderStruck> asac, than i should have it built and ready for gutsy :)
<ThunderStruck> no i rather not have another useless file anywhere with this app
<asac> yeah
<asac> ready for hardy you mean?
<ThunderStruck> this should fit in SRU for gutsy
<asac> ah
<ThunderStruck> asac, im gonna build on gutsy first
<asac> well if you have it you can give it to me ... we can probably send it through security
<ThunderStruck> let them work on tool chain a bit more
<asac> not sure how security for universe works though
<asac> or if all security uploads for universe are SRUs?
<ThunderStruck> asac, i will have it hopfully tomorrow mid morning
<asac> ThunderStruck: thats good enough
<ThunderStruck> asac, not sure but i thought they were, can find out tomorrow
<asac> ThunderStruck: i think they should go through the security team
<asac> but first prepare the package
<asac> then lets see
<ThunderStruck> not motu?
<asac> i will figure out tomorrow
<ThunderStruck> or you even since you have upload rights to all
<ThunderStruck> ok
<asac> i cannot say ... i have to ask kees tomorrow.
<ThunderStruck> ill start fixing it tonight and build bin. overnight than build source for upload
<asac> yes
 * ThunderStruck is asssuming none of the patches should give me issues since 99_conf... failed and it as last ran
<asac> configure is normal to fail .. if the rest works ... all looks good
<asac> spin it ... test it and if you don't see any regressions upload it to your ppa so i can pull it from there and push it to security or main archive
<ThunderStruck> ok i just had a thought too :( the above statment might be wrong but we will see
<ThunderStruck> i expect that if 99_configure changes that means they changed the source files that we might have patched so patches might fail
<ThunderStruck> but let me see what im gonna do with leftover dinner and ill start it when i get downstairs
<ThunderStruck> and maybe if all goes well i can get back to that frigging pos 4 line python program to find out why its buggy
<ThunderStruck> bbs
<Ubulette> asac, what's blocking ff 2008 ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-13
<[reed]> pwnguin: beta 1 comes out Tuesday
<[reed]> I think ETA on final is late Q1
<asac> fta: whats the problem with that branding?
<asac> fta: what does the midbrowser thing do?
<asac> fta: just wonder, because its as of now a native package
<fta> asac, bug 210314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210314 in mozilla-devscripts "please add midbrowser and xulmidbrowser targets" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/210314
<fta> asac, bug 279083
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279083 in firefox-3.0 "firefox 3.0.3 on intrepid reports 3.0.1 as user agent on amd64" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279083
<asac> fta: did i add that useragent thing there?
<asac> oh right
<asac> fta: what about the other diffs?
<asac> are the new urls bogus?
<asac> or does that just happen to be in that pasted diff?
<fta> asac, the pasted diff shows that /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/defaults/preferences/firefox-branding.js is not the same file on i386 and amd64. The 1st one is right, the 2nd one seems to be the abrowser one
<asac> fta: but its both from the firefox package? (e.g. the 2nd isnt the firefox one?)
<fta> asac, both are from firefox-3.0
<asac> hmm
<didrocks> hi everyone :)
<didrocks> I am updating swfdec to 0.8 (to make swfdec-gnome build). What about swfdec-mozilla? Do you want me to update it to make it build with swfdec0.8 (it is an independant package)
<XioNoX> Hi !
<asac> hi
<asac> didrocks: yes
<asac> didrocks: do you have upload rights?
<asac> didrocks: you you please do the following:
<asac> 1. swfdec-mozilla should suggest ubufox
<asac> 2. swfdec-mozilla should link its plugin .so also in /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/
<asac> 3. in postinst, you should for i in `ls /usr/lib/firefox-3*/.autoreg`; do touch $i; done
<asac> 3. in postinst, you should for i in `ls /usr/lib/firefox-3*/.autoreg || true`; do touch $i; done
<asac> didrocks: ^^
<asac> thanks
<didrocks> asac: no, I haven't, but I can prepare a debdiff for this evening :)
<didrocks> and do also what you say in the same time :)
<asac> didrocks: there are a few more
<asac> wait a second
<didrocks> (ok, I open my tomboy :D)
<asac> 4. Xb-Npp-Name: Swfdec player for Adobe/Macromedia Flash
<asac> -> Xb-Npp-Name: Swfdec SWF player
<asac> 5. add Xb-Npp-Description: gnome SWF player (http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/)
<didrocks> (ok, I see that this is for the "search for plugin" function)
<asac> (6 is coming ... wait asec)
<didrocks> (no pb :))
<asac> 6. add Xb-Npp-File: libswfdecmozilla.so
<asac> didrocks: actually 5. should be:
<asac> 5. add Xb-Npp-Description: Gnome SWF player (http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/)
<asac> didrocks: thats it from what i can tell ;)
<didrocks> ok, corrected (Gnome and not GNOME) :)
<asac> didrocks: yeah
<asac> not sure
<asac> if official is GNOME then use that
<asac> maybe GNOME Swf Player (http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/)
<didrocks> I think this is GNOME...
<asac> or GNOME SWF Player ...
<asac> but thats to much capitalized
<asac> but its your choice
<didrocks> ok, will see what is the best :)
<didrocks> just a question:
<asac> important thing is that -Name and Description dont name "Flash, Macromedia nor Adobe"
<didrocks> why touching .autoreg files?
<asac> didrocks: otherwise the ubufox hook ont work
<asac> at least thats what my tests showed
<asac> so better safe
<didrocks> ok, it makes a stat or some stuff like that to see if there is new updates...
<asac> didrocks: if possible please test that postinst doesnt fail if there isnt any firefox-3.0 installed
<asac> didrocks: yes. firefox will reregister chrome and reintrospect system extensions when .autoreg was touched
<didrocks> asac: ok, I will remove my FF from my VM for that
<asac> didrocks: good
<didrocks> ok, noted :) will keep you in touch
<asac> didrocks: its important to do the for loop. as some users might have left over files or something or even multiple firefox version installed
<asac> didrocks: actually we also would need to change the flash installer in a similar way
<didrocks> yes, that was what i reckoned :)
<asac> but thats a bit trickier.
<asac> if you wantt o work on that too let me know
<asac> i will take over gnash for sure
<didrocks> hum ? can I give an hand on that ?
<didrocks> ok, so, later :)
<didrocks> (first, I finish that and then, see if I can be helpful)
<asac> didrocks: sure. i gnash is pretty much prepared. i just have to do the upload i think
<asac> didrocks: but you can test the package if you want
<asac> didrocks: e.g. from bzr
<asac> didrocks: but please do the other things first ;)
<didrocks> ok, you use bzr from gnash, and for swfdec?
<asac> didrocks: nothing for swfdec yet
<asac> didrocks: gnash upstream uses bzr, so maintaining the package is a joy :)
<didrocks> asac: yes, for sure :)
<didrocks> so, I will keep you in touch when the debdiff will be ready (this evening, hopefully)
<asac> didrocks: yeah. please do
 * asac hopes for jazzva returning soon
<fta2> [reed], isn't mozilla bug 456578 the same as mine ?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 456578 in GFX: Thebes "Font rendering regression (hinting)" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=456578
<fta2> [reed], mine is mozilla bug 458612
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 458612 in GFX: Thebes "Font regression using system cairo" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<[reed]> fta2: that's what I think
<[reed]> that's why I cc'd you
<[reed]> :)
<fta2> so mine is a dupe ? gasp
<fta2> mine seems to have more info in it
<fta2> armin76, http://justimho.blogspot.com/2008/10/re-gentoo-destroying-earth.html
<[reed]> ask in the other bug about duping it... forward duping is uncommon, but it is done
<armin76> fta2: bumb
<asac> armin76: thanks. finally you dont ask me to bumb ;)
<armin76> lol
<asac> armin76: fta2 is MOTU now ;) ... so at least half of the bumbs justifiable should go to him :)
<armin76> asac: bumb!
<asac> no
 * asac *kicks* armin76 
<asac> :)
<armin76> asac: triple bumb!
<asac> damn gnomefreak isnt here ... i dont know how i can become OP :(
<asac> :-P
<armin76> msg chanserv #ubuntu-mozillateam op
<asac> and deop?
<Nafallo> /deop asac
<asac> ;)
<armin76> or /kick asac
<asac> fta2: can we please in future just keep +buildX in upstream versions?
<asac> and use the latest tag
<asac> fta2: point is that we prepare the stable updates with latest tag and then dont reupload if thats the final release
<asac> and having development release doing it different would cause confusion
<fta2> for which? ff3 ? i bumped only 3.0.3+build to 3.0.3 as it's released
<asac> fta2: yes. lets please not do that
<asac> (in future)
<asac> i upload the latest head now
<asac> just saw that we have a nochange upload now in xulrunner
<fta2> why ? those build tags are not the latest, release tags are
<asac> which reminded me that we should sync that procedure
<asac> fta2: latest build tag is latest
<fta2> it's ugly
<asac> fta2: if not, something is wrong
<fta2> our versions are already ugly enough
<asac> fta2: its a functional mean. version doesnt need to be beautiful and we need those for the security updates.
<asac> as i said. its more ugly/confusing if we have different versions in development release vs stable/security
<asac> ok uploading stuff and then forking the stable branches
<asac> .head/.dev is then targetting .jaunty
<asac> unless you say there is anything else we should fix on .head first
<asac> fta2: ^^
<asac> fta2: is the branding issue just a ffox 3.1 one (e.g. the paste you showed?)
<fta2> i'm fine with xul, afair
<asac> debian bug 499946
<ubottu> Debian bug 499946 in iceowl-extension "iceowl-extension: Please package 0.9" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/499946
<asac> too bad that someone NMUed icedove ;)
<asac> now i have to fish the changes and replay them in bzr
<asac> fta2: so are we using embedded tarball for everything now?
<asac> given that mozilla-central is a mess :)
<asac> comm-central+...
<asac> fta2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57031/
<asac> is comm-central forked off from mozilla-central?
<asac> oh sorry
<asac> my fault :)
<fta2> asac, no
<asac> opf course i cloned moz-central in it
<asac> :)
 * asac desparately waits for the xulrunner diff.gz to finish :(
<fta2> comm-central is just tb3/sm3/lightning/.. but it needs a full mozilla-central
 * asac whines about his slow hard drivers
<asac> but in fact only diff.gz is that slow. takes about the same time to diff than to build :)
 * fta2 nods. xul 1.9 is clearly slow
<asac> so embedded everywhere right?
<asac> with dquilt being a source-recommends ;)
<asac> err mozilla-devtools
<asac> actually. if we call it dquilt we should try to get it in devtools
<asac> otherwise use mquilt or mozquilt i guess
<asac> mtquilt ;)
<fta2> for embedded yes, unless you think it's a problem
<asac> fta2: no i would want it, but people complained to me that its "hard to understand"
<asac> thats why i am after getting better tool support
<asac> like the dquilt now
<asac> fta2: we could also investigate in using lzma/7z for in-source-tarball
<asac> if support is missing in cdbs we should add that i guess
<fta2> the mozilla-devtools branch is not meant to be a package. it's just a script repository.
<asac> fta2: yeah. then lets see if we can make something "general" useful of dquilt and get it in the great devtools package
<fta2> i remember a discussion on debian-devel a while ago about 7z
<asac> or ubuntu-devscripts
<asac> not sure whats better here
<asac> for cdbs?
<asac> or archive?
<asac> our archive supports it afaict
<asac> for .debs
<asac> but we cannot use it for sources i think and we also cannot use it for anything that goes on cd
<asac> wait
<fta2> i could move it to m-d for now and once it's mature enough, move it someplace else
<asac> not "cannot use", but "doesnt help" :)(
<fta2> eh?
<asac> fta2: we have to decide whether mozilla-devscripts is a package for general tools that can also be useful to the developer
<asac> (instead of what is needed to fulfil things that are hooked into the package build scripts)
<asac> fta2: well. we can make lzma packages in soyuz
<asac> that works well with dpkg
<asac> but on CD there are no packages, but unpacked stuff
<asac> so lzma wouldnt help us to get more on the CD
<asac> (we constantly have a hard time to not oversize)
<asac> we would need lzma kernal support
<asac> but thats not flying upstream according to kernel team
<asac> i we dont want to put such a patch in our kernel without upstream having it
<fta2> i don't understand. i was talking about embedded 7z, recognized by cdbs, not about compressing the cd
<asac> oh ok
<asac> yeah that was my initial question ;)
<asac> 16:41 < asac> for cdbs?
<asac> 16:41 < asac> or archive?
<asac> 16:41 < asac> our archive supports it afaict
<asac> ... and then i forked off in that thread ;)
<fta2> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18500998/buildlog_ubuntu-intrepid-hppa.xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.3%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> yeah hppa is broken
<fta2> talking with seb on -desktop
<asac> fta2: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.intrepid
<asac> fta2: ok i will keep the firefox-3.0.dev for another day or two
<asac> to see if we get any regressions or last minute issues to fix
<fta2> i pushed ff3 to my ppa yesterday
<asac> hmm finally bluekuja@ubuntu.com bounces
<fta2> he's gone ?
<asac> fta2: yeah
<asac> fta2: or his mail is broken
<asac> mozillateam mailinglist mail bounces
<asac> hmm ... most ubuntu mailing list mail went into spam folder for a while
<asac> hmm
<asac> blacklisted somewhere
<bdmurray> asac: fwiw I have metrics for routes now with 20081008t224042-0ubuntu2
<asac> bdmurray: good ;)
<asac> better late than never ;)
<bdmurray> I guess that's true.
<fta> asac, what do you mean ? <= <asac> fta2: could you also talk to vlad about performance with xul + cairo 1.8.0?
<fta> 1.8.0 is very close to 1.7.6, which is in trunk
<asac> fta: nevermind
<fta> ?
<asac> lets hope this NM ppa build now succeeds ;)
 * sebner asks himself if mighty asac has a timemachine or no RL (like me ^^)
<asac> timemachine :)
<sebner> asac: did I ever ask you what job do you have?
<fta> asac, seen Bug 274187 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274187 in ubuntu "FFe - firefox 3.1 and xulrunner 1.9.1 for intrepid/universe" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274187
<asac> fta: what should we do?
<asac> sebner: my job is to be 24/7 on IRC :)
<fta> asac, i'm asking you
<sebner> asac: and working on nm stuff? ^^
<asac> sebner: mozilla + nm ... yes.
<sebner> asac: but afaik are you not a canoncial employee right=
<asac> not right ;)
<sebner> asac: but where is the canoncial mail adress :P :P :P
<asac> sebner: he?
<asac> sebner: all my last patchmails were with that address
<sebner> asac: O_o
<sebner> asac: but not mentioned on LP
<asac> sebner: it is
<asac> or not?
<fta> lol
<sebner> Email:  	   asac@jwsdot.com
<sebner> asac@debian.org
<sebner> asac@ubuntu.com
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+participation
<asac> yeah
<asac> but you are right
<sebner> asac: in what case? ^^
<asac> that i should add that address
<sebner> +1
<sebner> asac: omg. Now that I know that you are a canoncial guy I'll disturb you more less. :D
<asac> sebner: done
<asac> sebner: huh? thought you would more feel like: now i can bug him more ;)
<asac> relief... NM in hardy ppa builds again
<sebner> asac: no, it is a difference if I annoy a contributor or a employee ;)
<asac> had to switch to automake 1.10
<asac> sebner: yeah. but i employees in some way get paid to be annoyed :)
<fta> sebner, why would you annoy contributors more than employees ? i would do the opposite
<sebner> asac: well but not like me. I don't help you with my annoyments ^^
<asac> hehe
<sebner> fta: dunno, I have more respect with *official* Canoncial guys
<sebner> nearly the same as I would annoy mark
<fta> i respect contributors, they give their time to the project for free
<asac> fta++
<asac> though i spend most of my sparetime here too ;)
 * fta hugs asac
<sebner> asac: that's also something I wanted to say. you are like horseman dholbach ^^
 * sebner hugs asac too
<asac> welcome ;)
<sebner> asac: don't get burned out! ;)
<asac> there is nothing left to burn ;)
<sebner> that's bad xD
<asac> well. could be worse ;)
<sebner> kk ^^
 * sebner also hugs fta for giving your time time to the project for free ;)
<asac> fta: i really have no clue what we should do for firefox 3.1. i knew that there would be discussion
<asac> and scottk being an opponent was obvious as well
<asac> but the points of gutsy 3.0 maintenance are valid and some appear not to buy the 6 month support offer
<fta> but noone stepped up to help on backporting either
<asac> yeah. true
<asac> but as scottk says: he says that MOTU cannot maintain firefox ... which isnt really true
<asac> in some way it is. but for backports that shouldnt matter much (at least thats my understanding)
<asac> i think one way to take away that argument would be to not use the official branding
<sebner> asac: I really was wondering because I thought he means you. ^^
<fta> asac, what would the upgrade in gutsy be ? 3.0b5 -> 3.0.3 ? or 3.0b5 + an almost impossible list of security patches to identify ?
<asac> fta: no it would be a -backport
<asac> fta: back then we got the clearence by the motu-release folks by the assumption that updates would go to backports
<asac> that happened until hardy came out
<asac> from there on nobody ever asked about that
<asac> and similar nobody wanted to contribute to that anymore
<asac> fta: with some luck the current package has enough control/rules wisdome that it just builds in gutsy
<asac> (e.g. auto detection of nss/nspr/cairo and stuff)
<asac> but given that the last build was b3 i have the feeling that it wont work nicely
<asac> also we probably would need to upload a batch of respins for rdepends for htis upload (but not afterwards)
<asac> hmm
<asac> thats true, but the cout is zero :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> so well. yeah. just seeing if current package builds in gutsy would be good i guess
<asac> also dropping official branding might help to not make the trademark things applicable for that build
<asac> most likely we need mozilla-devscripts bump in -backports too then
<asac> fta: if that works well we could also think about doing a proper SRU
<asac> fta: most likely that would be the right thing to do
<asac> iirc we had a gutsy branch
<fta> was mozilla-devscripts already in gutsy?
<fta> gutsy-backports 0.06~gutsy1
<fta> hardy has 0.07
<fta> intrepid 0.10
<asac> fta: not sure what we need ;)
<asac> fta: most likely the one with the lp-xpi-export.mk
<asac> guess that was in hardy earliest
<asac> but maybe the backports thing is nough
<asac> fta: i guess we need to drop the minimum versions from nspr/nss
<asac> fta: but lets check if thats already done on a .gutsy branch or something
<asac> fta: https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+participation
<asac> oops
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.gutsy-backports
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> maybe just merging latest 3.0 on top of that flies ;)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.gutsy-backports
<fta> 0.06 is the oldest with the last lp-locale-export.mk
<asac> hmm
<asac> on the xulrunner branch there are commits up to 1.9.0.1+build1
<asac> did i do that while sleeping?
<asac> uploaded is ~b4
<asac> even rc2 was backported
<asac> and you did the rc1 backport ;)
<asac> fta: what is going on?
<asac>  124. By  Fabien Tassin  on 2008-05-26
<asac>     * Merge RELEASE 1.9~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/intrepid from
<asac>       xulrunner-1.9.head #269
<asac> we merged to that branch until 2 monthes ago=
<asac> ?
<asac> if that branch works well then there is a good chance that it may work ;)
<fta> what branch is that?
<asac> fta:  124. By  Fabien Tassin  on 2008-05-26
<asac>     * Merge RELEASE 1.9~rc1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/intrepid from
<asac> shit
<asac>       xulrunner-1.9.head #269
<asac> 23:48 < asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.gutsy-backports
<asac> 23:49 < asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9.gutsy-backports
<asac> fta: ^^
<asac> maybe i tried to update 1.9.0.1 and then forgot about that?
<asac> looks like
<fta> i don't think i ever touched those gutsy-backports branches
<asac> fta: yeah. the commit from you is from .head
<asac> it was created after intrepid cycle started
<asac> i have that branch here ;)
<asac> lets see if i uploaded that to a ppa
<asac> no
<asac> ok let me try gutsy build
 * asac installs mozilla-devscripts from -backports
<fta> xul should work, we still have mozilla-devscripts (>= 0.06~) now
<asac> yeah cool
<asac> trying that now
<asac> lets see how unhappy gcc or something is ;)
<asac> ok seems like its happily spinning ... for now :)
<asac> fta: http://glandium.org/blog/?p=208
<asac> did he resurrect the bandaid or backported 3.1 way? whats your bet?
<fta> do we still suffer from this ?
<asac> fta: would need to test
<asac> hopefully its fixed in x
<asac> but i doubt it is
<asac> xaa is just unmaintained and probably only gets worse
<fta> does he speak Japanese too ? http://people.debian.org/~glandium/Vista.png
<asac> yes
<asac> fta: those branches are dump
<asac> xulrunner is ok
<asac> but ffox has too many issues imo
<fta> ?
<asac> also we shouldnt base gutsy on intrepid
<asac> but on hardy
<asac> if not a independent branch completely
<asac> fta: well. the backport work like removing firefox meta package, removing conflict on firefox << 3
<asac> removing command
<asac> ;)
<asac> fixing .desktop accordingly
<asac> jdong already did that from what i recall
<asac> so maybe we should start with replaying those uploads on whatever version was initially released to gutsy :(
<asac> but well
<asac> most likely we should start from current yhardy or something
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-14
<fta> asac, it's not the bandaid
<asac> fta: so backport of what you showed me on 3.1?
<fta> i don't know for sure, no src package
<asac> hehe yeah. fud then
<fta> asac, no, i said no bandaid because there's no libcairo inside the debs
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=946574
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: thtas broken
<fta> i know, but the error is funny
<fta> iis like
<asac> yeah ;)
<fta> title is "Garbled Windows with Intel graphics"
<fta> with corrupted screenshots of ff
<fta> asac, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/corrupted.png
<fta> well, the page is back
<asac> yeah
<asac> wouldnt say i expected it to be fixed
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> I hate when people do that :(
<gnomefreak> !info thunderbird intrepid
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): mail/news client with RSS and integrated spam filter support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.17+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 10779 kB, installed size 32384 kB
<gnomefreak> ok this is weird, from announce-prerelease mailing list from mozilla just informed me that 2.0.0.14=RC 2.0.0.15=Beta 2.0.0.16=Beta
<gnomefreak> seems to say firefox 3.0.1 is pre release as well
<gnomefreak> 1268 bug mail
<gnomefreak> asac: what is the setting in firefox to make it not take focus? as in opening a tab firefox steals focus
<asac> gnomefreak: there is no setting as far as i can tell
<gnomefreak> there used to be i just cant remember it
<gnomefreak> fta: had given it to me a while ago
<asac> then i dont know :=
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> asac: .:05:16:09:. <        ozatomic > does this sound right to anyone. Just booted  up laptop with 8.10, and it locked up during  load, reboot load .24 kernal instead boots  fine, reboot into .27 kernal loads fine but no  wireless, reboot load .27 kernal again and  wireless is found :S
<gnomefreak> does that make sense?
<asac> no. but often wireless is just unreliable
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> he than tells me gnome doesnt work
 * gnomefreak would have thought that would be first :(
<asac> fta: ok ... we need a transition package for firefox-2
<asac> it was removed now
<gnomefreak> it wont remove it upon upgrade?
<asac> didrocks: ping
<asac> didrocks: swfdec ;)
<armin76> asac: bumb!
<didrocks> asac: pong
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> I have some additionnal information to ask (for my general culture, I don't like to do stuff I don't understand)
<didrocks> in one hour approximately, I have to do some stuff for my paid work first ;)
<asac> k
<asac> damn. i am going crazy
<asac> why is apache2 so dumb?
<asac> it doesnt allow me to use userdir :(
<asac> anyone uses apache here?
<asac> stupid me ;)
<asac> wasted half a day with apache config, but in the end it was $HOME permission issue :(
<sebner> asac: BTW, would you mind telling me what's going on irc.ubuntu.com? I'm wondering since it seems everybody is here on freenode
<asac> sebner: ?
<asac> sebner: irc.ubuntu.com is just a alias ... it currently points to freenode
<sebner> asac: ah, good to know ^^
<asac> if we decide to move the ubuntu project somewhere else we would point that somewhere else :)
<sebner> kk
<asac> like irc.debian.org, which moved from freenode to oftc
<sebner> freenode is not big enough for these 2, hmm :P
<asac> freenode was too annoying for debian folks
<sebner>  ^ ^
<asac> we ended up haveing half the folks in #debian-devel on freenode and the other half on oftc
<sebner> would make collaboration easier though
<asac> there were a bunch of DDs that refused to join freenode and once more than half were on oftc it was made official :)
<asac> well. adding another server to decent IRC clients isnt hard ;)
<sebner> sure but people are lazy :P
<asac> didrocks: 1h ;)
<fta2> asac, so mike extracted a patch from moz cairo
<fta2> asac, i have cairo 1.8.0 ready, should we include the same patch??
<fta2> http://glandium.org/blog/?p=209
<didrocks> asac: re :)
<didrocks> I dream about having a work for ubuntu, one day ^^
<didrocks> so, I just have some question
<didrocks> the package is ready, but I need to build it at home and make the check if FF3 is not in an installed state
<didrocks> so, my question were:
<didrocks> "for touch in firefox-3*/.autoreg || true`; do touch...
<didrocks> I think it would be better if we also touching these file on remove/purge
<didrocks> 2. What about iceweasel (I do not remember if we have it on intrepid)?
<didrocks> 3. he plugin contain a lot of empy folder: /usr/lib/(iceweasel|iceape|mozilla|xulrunner]/plugins which are populated by a symlink with the update-alternatives, but it creates a lot of unused directories (same with the new ubufox one)... Why creating some craps in the FHS :)
<didrocks> and 4. /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/ -> what the use of it?
<didrocks> (having a symlink with the .so file)
<didrocks> when you will be back, of course ^^
<asac> didrocks: touching on remove wont be needed for plugins
<asac> didrocks: no iceweasel in ubuntu
<asac> didrocks: the ubufox directory is done through dh_link ... isnt it?
<asac> didrocks: the alternative directories needs to be redone
<asac> but thats true for everything and we should do a batch effort in jaunty
<asac> didrocks: could you show me the control?
<didrocks> asac: created or symlink for "the ubufox directory" ?
<asac> didrocks: just a dh_link should be enough
<asac> no need to create the directory ... that happens implicitly
<asac> didrocks: i need to check the Xb-Npp headers ;)
<asac> just paste control somewhere
<didrocks> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57440/
<didrocks> for the directory, I made the same as for the others symlinks
<didrocks> that is to say :
<asac> looks decent
<asac> thanks
<didrocks> - create the directory using swfdec-mozilla.dirs
<didrocks> - in the postinst, using update-alternatives
<asac> nope. just swfdec-mozilla.links
<asac> the dirs isnt needed anymore
<asac> dont use the update-alternatives mess for the ubufox link ;)
<didrocks> ok :)
<didrocks> what does this directory used for?
<asac> didrocks: i will show you in a few
<asac> install your latest package and the latest mozilla-plugin-gnash package
<asac> didrocks: in about:plugins you should now see both: gnash + swfdec
<didrocks> asac: I am at work, I take note and will see that tonight :)
<didrocks> (my intrepid VM is deconnected from the network)
<didrocks> s/deconnect/disconnected
<asac> didrocks: ok. give me the debdiff then please
<didrocks> hum, I didn't test it, I wanted to do it this evening (testing with FF3 removed, in particular), so be sure that everything is ok. Can I give it to you tomorrow mornging, tested?
<fta2> asac, ^^ (cairo)
<sebner> what do my eyes are seeing. ff 3.1 b1 binaries :D
<cwillu_remote> if I say "nssessionstore 'component is not available'", is anyone familiar with what I'm talking about?
<cwillu_remote> the sessionsaver bug that breaks restoring on (among other things) really big sessions,
<cwillu_remote> ?
<fta2> sebner, ??
<sebner> fta2: ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/3.1b1/
<fta2> so ?
<sebner> fta2: nice isn't it? ^^
<fta2> what ? i'm getting a nice dialog asking for a password. never seen it before
<asac> didrocks: better give it to me
<asac> didrocks: i really would like to get this up asap
<asac> i can fix the rest if its not too much
<didrocks> asac: ok, I open a bug and attach to it?
<sebner> fta2: O_o me not. I can download b1.tar.gz or .exe ...
<asac> didrocks: if you want ... isnt there a 0.8 bug open or something?
<didrocks> yes, we can attach it to bug #279207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279207 in swfdec0.6 "Please sponsor swfdec-gnome 2.24.0 and swfdec 0.8 to intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279207
<sebner> asac: http://www.golem.de/0810/62929.html  Iron ftw! ^^
<fta2> sebner, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Screenshot-Enter-Password.png
<fta2> [reed], ^^
<sebner> fta2: http://img372.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotindexofftpftppl2.png
<didrocks> asac: bug #279207, debdiff is attached
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279207 in swfdec-mozilla "Please sponsor swfdec-gnome 2.24.0 and swfdec 0.8 to intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279207
<asac> didrocks: debdiff agains debian?
<asac> or isnt there a debian thing?
<didrocks> asac: hum, no, debdiff against last ubuntu version
<asac> didrocks: can you also attach the diff.gz and dsc please?
<asac> for the latest?
<asac> thanks
<didrocks> ok
<didrocks> that what I have done for the other (normally, I do that for updating to a new version), but as you requested a debdiff... :)
<didrocks> asac: done
<asac> gratias
<asac> enjoy. i will see if i can take over
<asac> if there are too many issues we can do that tomorrow
<didrocks> ok, keep me in touch :)
<asac> didrocks: oh where is the link to the orig?
<asac> i hate hunting that by myself
<asac> didrocks: there is no thing for both ... if you dont answer i will hunt them ;)
<didrocks> asac: one sec
<didrocks> asac : http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/download/swfdec-mozilla/0.8/swfdec-mozilla-0.8.0.tar.gz
<asac> thx
<asac> -gnome?
<didrocks> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/GNOME/sources/swfdec-gnome/2.24/
<asac> ok i will find the other then i guess
<didrocks> for swfdec ?
<asac> y
<didrocks> it is in the repository, no ?
<didrocks> (it has been accepted short time ago)
<didrocks> yes, at 3:30PM, should be released now
<asac> ah ok
<asac> err ... so it was uploaded?
<didrocks> yes, dholbach has uploaded it a couple of day ago
<didrocks> but as it has been a new package (because of the naming convention), it has waited in NEW
<asac> yeah that sucks
<asac> we should try to convince debian maintainer to stop doing that
<didrocks> the issue is the soname of the librairy
<asac> doesnt matter
<didrocks> it has no version in it...
<asac> the binary packages could be changing
<asac> thats ok
<asac> but not a new source for each and every release
<asac> that shouldnt be done unless you can prevent that
<didrocks> ok, yes, that's possible
<asac> the debian maintainer says: i like to ship two version in the same release
<asac> (even though not a single rdepends exist) :)
<didrocks> that's very useful ^^
<asac> yeah
<asac> obviously
<asac> archive admins are idle anyway. why not put load on them for nothing ;)
<didrocks> fortunately, every packages does not the same...
<didrocks> yes, archive admins do nothing, everyone knows that :D
<asac> didrocks: -dev is not yet on my mirror
<didrocks> ok, if you want to build it yourself: http://swfdec.freedesktop.org/download/swfdec/0.8/swfdec-0.8.0.tar.gz
<asac> didrocks: its for i ... ; do (e.g. not :)
<asac> fixed
<didrocks> asac: oupssss, mistyping (I can't use here the usual excuse "I use ksh at work" there ;))
<asac> hehe
<asac> didrocks: uploaded
<asac> only thing changed was the ;
<asac> or ... hmm cant remember ;)
<didrocks> great :)
<asac> didrocks: please test what comes back from archive ;)
<asac> when home of course
<didrocks> yes, I will do it tonight (or tomorrow morning, I will not escape from the OOo 3 event in Paris ^^)
<didrocks> I keep you in touch to give some test removing FF3 and install it (snapshot rocks to come back to a stable state ;))
<asac> didrocks: snapshot?
<asac> 3.1?
<didrocks> asac: I usually use the one embedded in the VM
<asac> fta2: so you are saying that you are seeing the cairo bug?
<asac> cairo/X bug?
<fta2> nope
<didrocks> thx asac for both sponsoring :)
<[reed]> fta2: never seen that before
<sebner> asac: fta2 are you also TB heros?
<fta> sebner, is that a question for me ?
<sebner> fta: if you are a hero yes :P
<fta> i packaged tb3, but i would not say i'm a tb hero
<sebner> fta: I ever used TB without problems and *now* that. http://img515.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotalertmh6.png
<sebner> could also be a gmail issue though ^^
<sebner> but never had this before
<fta> are you using a proxy?
<sebner> no
<sebner> and as I said. never happened before
<sebner> and I didn't change anything the last hours (where it was working)
<asac> sebner: "the last hours"? what did you change a few hours ago?
<sebner> asac: nothing :\
<sebner> asac: what I wanted to say was that I checked mails some hours ago and it was working and now I checked and this is the result but I didn't change anything
<fta> could be a problem in their mail farm
<asac> yeah most likely
<sebner> fta: asac kk, thx ^^
<fta> google has a lot of hits, some years old, all platforms, all mua, so it's not tb related
<sebner> kk
<fta> sebner, btw, i can't stand your colors ;)
<sebner> fta: that'S ubuntu default :P
<sebner> fta: /me is just too lazy to change it
<fta> really ? i thought it has been reverted months ago
<sebner> fta: hmm, ok it's not that default. Human is still the old one but it's still there called NewHuman
<sebner> fta: it's not that good true but as I said I'm too lazy to change it ^^
<fta> asac, is bug 226139 really release-critical??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226139 in xulrunner "Firefox 3 doesn't display all GTK form widgets correctly" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226139
<fta> if it is, it could be backported from trunk, but i seriously doubt it should be considered release-critical
<asac> fta: its not release critical for firefox
<asac> its not release critical for the overall release
<asac> its only a rc bug for the theme thing imo
<fta> The list of release-critical bugs is tracked here:
<fta>   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+bugs?field.milestone=1326
<fta> Subject: intrepid release freeze approaching
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: i removed it from that list now
<asac> damnm
<asac> i have to upload this ubufox thign tomorrow :)
<asac> or even today ;)
<asac> otherwise it will surely not make it through RM
<sebner> TB with gmail working again :)
<fta> asac, we should fix the firefox-branding.js bug
<fta> gasp, my wallpaper just changed
<fta> FENNEC_A1_BRANCH
<fta> "Shredder Alpha 3 is now available" let's see if it's now a4pre or b1pre
<fta> b1pre, nice, I can update the package again
<fta> sebner, just retested DarkRoom, i still hate it. far too many things still have a white background. launchpad is 1st on the list
<sebner> fta: ^^ unfortunately true but it's still acceptable for me
<fta> greader and gmail are also white
<sebner> fta: well I use TB for gmail ^^
<fta> google too
<fta> i use prism
<sebner> sometimes the buttons are difficult to read
<crimsun> fta: I think your nondeterministic audio blocking issues are related to bug 274124
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274124 in pulseaudio "Race condition in pulseaudio loading for GNOME session" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274124
<fta> crimsun, in my case, i never have to kill pa, usually, identifying and killing the app that stole the snd dev is enough
<fta> is do that with sudo lsof -n | grep snd
<fta> it's usually one of firefox/prism/totem/rhythmbox
<crimsun> right, sudo {lsof,fuser -v} /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<crimsun> hopefully I'll have time to chase down the rabbit hole when I'm back from travel
<fta> the new ibex wallpaper has too many details. it's difficult to read the icon names on it
<fta> asac, the pdf generated by ff3(.1) are unreadable
<asac> fta: hmm
<asac> for me it worked when i last tried
<asac> maybe cairo regression?
<fta> asac, when i print this http://www.notre-planete.info/actualites/actu_1790.php, i get this http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/coccinelles.pdf and it looks like this http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/coccinelles.png
<asac> ok ubufox shoved up :)
<asac> 24h before end-freeze
<asac> fta: err. where does that thing print to?
<fta> ? to file, as pdf
<asac> i selected "pdf"
<asac> it printed
<asac> and now its nowhere ;)
<asac> pdf printer that was
<fta> for me, pdf doesn't work. it does apparently nothing, but the status turns to "no %%Pages header..."
<asac> fta:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/output.pdf
<asac> looks good here
<asac> printed it through file -> pdf
<asac> hmm ... jazzva still not back ;)
<asac> i think today he returns :)
<asac> *sigh* how much i hate freezes :)
<asac> saivann: there?
 * asac dist-upgrades again
<asac> 267M of archives :)
<asac> MB
<asac> thats one day ;)
<asac> or two?
<asac> cant remember :-P
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-15
<saivann> asac : ping
<asac> saivann: hi. i am about to drop out :)
<asac> saivann: will you be here later today?
<saivann> asac : I should be there yes :)
<saivann> asac : It was about network-manager?
<asac> saivann: yeah. actually i wonder, whether you collected the ubufox translations in hardy :/?
<asac> or if you even talked to me about that a week or twoo ago :)
<saivann> asac : I was the one who collected the ubufox translations yes, rosetta is still not working for ubufox I guess? :P
<asac> well. i failed to enable it because noone could give me feedback how to do that ;)
<saivann> asac : Oh, bad :)
<asac> and because i didnt push hard enough i guess ;)
<saivann> asac : Do you want me to collect translations for intrepid?
<asac> saivann: anyway. the rescue plan is to look which translations i can get immediately
<asac> saivann: e.g. by directly pinging people i know that speak the language
<asac> and sending out a general request for the rest / or all
<asac> i added new string to separate files
<asac> so basically the files that need to be translated are:
<saivann> asac : Just open a bug report so people can attach their translations and I will create a branch including all these translations, if that's what you need
<asac> ubufox-alt.dtd, ubufox-alt.properties, ubufox-restart.properties
<asac> saivann: yeah. can you send the mail to the translators mailing list?
<saivann> asac : I'm not a member of ubuntu translator team so I can send the mail, but without guarantee that it will be delivered..
<saivann> asac : But I can send a message to all translation mailing list for all languages
<saivann> asac : I think that it's what we did with hardy
<asac> saivann: bug 283517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283517 in ubufox "ubufox 0.6 lacks translations for new strings" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283517
<asac> saivann: yes. please to all languages and also if there exists a general list send it there
<saivann> asac : I assigned the bug to myself, I will do as I did with Hardy
<asac> saivann: thanks a lot. i guess we only will have a week or so
<asac> i will ping a few directly tomorrow
<asac> for fi, es, pt (maybe), zh_TW hmm .. not sure what else ;)
<saivann> asac : Thanks, and I will send a msg to all mailing list. your bug description is explicit, so I just hope that a lot of translators will answer in time :)
<asac> so at best send everywhere :)
<asac> yeah me too
<saivann> asac : Found the general list! ubuntu-translators@lists.ubuntu.com
<asac> saivann: ok. if you need moderation there let me know i will ask someone tomorrow
<saivann> asac : No, I'm subscribed on this list
<asac> saivann: also you dont need to ask for de (german) i already did that
<asac> ok even better
<saivann> asac : Ok
<didrocks> asac: after some tests, it seems to work well :)
<didrocks> - With FF installed
<didrocks> - with FF removed, we got an error warning (normal, as we don't redirect stderr), but the script end without any error as intented:
<didrocks> Paramétrage de swfdec-mozilla (0.8.0-0ubuntu1)
<didrocks> ls: cannot access /usr/lib/firefox-3*/.autoreg: No such file or directory
<didrocks> (the warning is not bad to my opinion)
<didrocks> As a hint, I went throuh bash manual and even in set -e, in a loop (or simply, in a test), a command that will not exist as 0 will not make the shell abort. So, the || true is useless in this case.
<didrocks> The only thing is that I didn't get warned not having a flash player installed (tested in youtube) and I didn't find swfdec nor gnash in the ubufox add-ons
<gnomefreak> can someone on intrepid use uname -a and tell me if the time and date are correct
<fta> that date is not the time as on the clock, but the date the kernel was built
<gnomefreak> ah ok thanks
<gnomefreak> fta: can we drop http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/3.1b2pre/whatsnew/ from loading on startup? its a 404 error atleast until it is released or atleast fix the page to use a correct page if there is
<fta> we can drop it. but it would be better if moz could provide that page
<fta> [reed], ^^
<[reed]> yeah, well
<[reed]> I haven't decided what I want
<[reed]> that's actually my call ;)
<[reed]> as to if that page is there or not
<gnomefreak> that page should work once 3.1 is released as i recall from other FF versions once releaased it works
<fta> it works for all milestones
<fta> a1, a2, b1, b2, final
<fta> not for *pre
<gnomefreak> what do the red bugs mean on mozilla bug tracker?
<gnomefreak> 200 bugs and not one of them is about the error when loading.
<asac> hi
<asac> final countdown :)
<asac> gnomefreak: red bugs? i think those ar ethe one deemed critical/severe
<asac> (if you refer to the color of the title on the bug list page)
<gnomefreak> asac: yep
<gnomefreak> would be nice if i could find the timezone db in sunbird
<asac> didrocks: please upgrade everything ... then go to a flash side that doesnt use the flash detection kit
<asac> gnomefreak: isnt that shipped in sunbird itself? or do you mean a web address?
<asac> (timezone db)
<gnomefreak> asac: than they left it out
<gnomefreak> i need to make sure its not there
<gnomefreak> to be exact 05:16 <Fallen> doesn't it only show up if the timezone db is missing?
<asac> no... let me try to remember the few last important tasks i wanted to finish ;)
<gnomefreak> k ;)
<gnomefreak> im unpacking source to look for it
<asac> crimsun: wanna prepare final flash?
<asac> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<asac> we also need a final nspluginwrapper bump to 1.1.2
<fta2> asac, i can do flash
<gnomefreak> flash should be very easy to update i can do it if he doesnt but nspluginwrapper is another story
<asac> fta2: wanna try nspluginwrapper too? we have a upsream/.debian branch
<asac> and tarbball is upstream ;)
<asac> fta2: go ahead with flash
<fta2> ok
<asac> fta2: let me file a bug
<asac_> fta: bug 283673
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283673 in nspluginwrapper "FFe nspluginwrapper 1.1.2 for intrepid" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283673
<asac_> reconnect
<asac_> 11:41 < fta2> ok
<asac_> 11:42 < asac> fta2: let me file a bug
<asac_> 11:43 -!- kaaloo1 [n=luis@trinity.pilango.com] has quit [Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)]
<asac_> 11:44 < asac> fta2:  bug 283669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283669 in flashplugin-nonfree "FFe - final flash 10 for intrepid" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283669
<fta2> asac_, ok, thanks
<fta2> i'll do that after lunch
<asac_> fta2: i have no clue if i have the right to grant them. but since its really a mozilla thing i guess so ;)
<asac> fta2: actually there is one major thing we might wanna look into
<asac> even though it scares me a bit and i am not sure if its too high risk
<asac> (flash)
<fta2> ?
<asac> the actual binary should be linked to /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/
<asac> which sounds simple, but since we have two different locations we cannot use dh_link
<asac> imo we should look into fixing the fact that flash has two different locations
<asac> by lets say making whatever binary is used available in /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer-arch.so
<asac> which would be a link to the i386 binary on 386 and to the npviewer thing on amd64
<asac> would basically add a another link layer to the solution :(
<gnomefreak> first part of 2 questions for this error i found now for the 2nd why i look for ;)
<didrocks> asac: I will test that tonight
<asac> fta2: so what we currently have is:
<asac> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<asac> <= /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/flashplugin-alternative.so
<asac> and
<asac> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<asac> <= (loaded) /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> <= /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/flashplugin-alternative.so
<asac> thats really ugly
<asac> i mean the alternative system surely shouldnt be used for doing arch dependent locations
<asac> and because of that ignorance we have the mess now
<asac> so the clean solution (please give better ideas if you have) would be:
<asac> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<asac> <= /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer-arch.so
<asac> <= /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/flashplugin-alternative.so
<asac> and
<asac> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<asac> <= (loaded) /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> <= /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer-arch.so
<asac> <= /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/flashplugin-alternative.so
<asac> (and) /var/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer-arch.so <= /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<asac> but i have the feeling that this kind of alternative shuffling will cause risk and frustration for some users
<asac> and we have no time to flash out usability glitches
<asac> hmm
<asac> so maybe we should keep everything as is and just add the -arch.so link and use it for the ubufox link ;)
<asac> ouch
<asac> at least that would give us low regression potential and we could avoid adding yet another arch dependent link :(
<asac> i will post that to another bug
<asac> fta2: bug 283687
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283687 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash installer package doesnt support ubufox" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283687
 * gnomefreak wonders why timezone failure causes it to not work at all (cant subscribe to calendar)
<gnomefreak> that would also explain why the view isnt changing
<[reed]> flash 10 has been released
<[reed]> somebody going to update ubuntu's package?
<[reed]> oh
<asac> yay ... thats what we are doing right now ;)
<gnomefreak> [reed]: fta is
<[reed]> ok :)
 * gnomefreak going for smoke while i try to think why the XPI isnt being installed
<asac> nspluginwrapper 1.1.2 as well
<asac> [reed]: today is last day with open archive ;)
<[reed]> better hurry!
<asac> well reasonably open ;)
<asac> yeah. personally i would prefer to start working on jaunty next week ;)
<asac> (and doing some obligatory install tests)
<asac> but i have the feeling that that is not going to happen :)
<armin76> asac: buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumb!
<asac> armin76++
<asac> armin76 += major_bumb;
<asac> at least i know about 2 NM bugs i would rather wanna fix before release ;)
<asac> saivann: thanks. we already have initial translation contributions ;)
<asac> nice
<asac> @time gmt
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/GMT: October 15 2008, 11:08:50 - Next meeting: ubuntu-us-pa LoCo Team in 1 hour 21 minutes
<asac> @time
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/UTC: October 15 2008, 11:09:02 - Next meeting: ubuntu-us-pa LoCo Team in 1 hour 20 minutes
<asac> @time gmt
<ubottu> Current time in Etc/GMT: October 15 2008, 11:09:05 - Next meeting: ubuntu-us-pa LoCo Team in 1 hour 20 minutes
<asac> ok so i was right. gmt==utc
<asac> @time central
<ubottu> Current time in Canada/Central: October 15 2008, 06:14:14 - Next meeting: ubuntu-us-pa LoCo Team in 1 hour 15 minutes
<asac> @time boston
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: boston - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<asac> @time US/Eastern
<ubottu> Current time in US/Eastern: October 15 2008, 07:14:42 - Next meeting: ubuntu-us-pa LoCo Team in 1 hour 15 minutes
<directhex> asac, yes, GMT==UTC.
<directhex> @time BST
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: BST - Full list: http://tinyurl.com/4vyvp8
<asac> ah
<asac> @time US/Central
<ubottu> Current time in US/Central: October 15 2008, 06:15:01 - Next meeting: ubuntu-us-pa LoCo Team in 1 hour 14 minutes
<asac> ok :)
<directhex> @time Europe/London
<ubottu> Current time in Europe/London: October 15 2008, 12:15:20 - Next meeting: ubuntu-us-pa LoCo Team in 1 hour 14 minutes
<asac> directhex: tell that to americans ;)
<asac> (to some at least)
<directhex> now, some would have you believe that greenwich mean time, measured at greenwich in london, is on a different timezone to, well, the rest of the country
<directhex> those people are crack smokers
<asac> well gmt doesnt have DST
<asac> its always confusing when people say GMT, but mean london ;)
<directhex> well, yes. GMT doesn't move, we just switch timezone to BST when we get bored
<asac> fta2: please ping me about final flash package polishing ;)
<asac> i will do lunch now
<asac> we ahve to add a bunch of Npp- headers
<directhex> can someone be an absolute sweetheart & tell me i'f i'm getting my Npp- stuff right with http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-mono/moon/trunk/debian/control?op=file&rev=0&sc=0 ?
<asac> directhex: yeah. except that there are new fields
<asac> directhex: Xb-Npp-Description:
<asac> directhex: Xb-Npp-File:
<directhex> asac, docs?
<asac> look at the gnash package or gecko-mplayer
<asac> directhex: no docs
<asac> they are too new
<asac> the -File thing should be a the file name of your plugin .so
<directhex> and if the plugin .so is more than one file?
<asac> if you have multiple plugin .so it should be the common substring of all at best
<asac> directhex: more than one file?=
<asac> directhex: what matters is the file that gets linked to the "plugins" dir
<asac> otherfielws like libs/python etc. dont matter for this case
<asac> directhex: look at about:plugins
<asac> there is a filename
<asac> if your plugin shows up only once, use that filename
<asac> otherwise use a substring that matches all your plugin variants
<asac> like "mplayerplugin-in-"
<asac> which covers all mplayer plugins shipped in mozilla-mplayer
<asac> directhex: Description is a short one line description outlining the purpose
<directhex> okay, and (here's a real edge case for you), if the plugin is split across more than one package?
<asac> directhex: for inspiration you can look at gnash of swfdec-mozilla or maybe mplayer-plug-in
<asac> directhex: well. i doubt that the plugin itself is spread out
<asac> directhex: maybe you have some dependency packages or something
<asac> what counts here is the  moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<asac> and the file that gets liked to xulrunner-addons/plugins
<asac> (and please link it to usr/share/ubufox/plugins too if we havent discussed that)
<directhex> you haven't. and there's more complexity here than i think you were expecting
<asac> directhex: huh?
<asac> directhex: there is no complexity ;)
<asac> its just two fields :(
<directhex> asac, yeah, but some plugins are more complex than others
<asac> directhex: i doubt that your package hits that
<asac> directhex: look. you only provide a single mime-type. that cant be complex
<asac> from the plugin point of view
<asac> directhex: so how many plugins show up in about:plugins?
<sebner> asac: flash final is now out and in the new queue to change to the partner archive later. crazy isn't it?
<asac> sebner: err
<asac> who uploaded that?
<sebner> asac: dunno. just saw it in the new queue recently
<asac> sebner: where is the new queue?
<sebner> Asks the canoncial guy ^^
<sebner> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue
<asac> sebner: thats ok
<sebner> well it's called adobe-flashplugin
<asac> sebner: its supposed to go there
<sebner> asac: why? We have our own one
<asac> sebner: unfortunately its too late to make the -installer package in multiverse download that instead of the one from adobe website
<asac> sebner: the commercial archive is != multiverse
<asac> its independent
<sebner> asac: sure but we already have flash so we don't need flash also if it's from adobe themselves
<asac> sebner: our flash package sucks
<asac> sebner: we need our own in partner archive. and then make our installer package get the .so from that archive instead of from adobe side
<directhex> asac, hm, seems the plugin is working out stuff i wasn't expecting it to be able to. right.
<sebner> asac: so the flash package from adobe is better than ours? why?
<sebner> directhex: aloha btw :)
<directhex> morning sebner
<asac> sebner: we dont have a flash package
<directhex> well, afternoon
<sebner> asac: because we are not allowed to
<asac> sebner: we have a installer package that breaks whenever adobe points their download link somewhere else
<asac> sebner: so now we distribute their package in our archive and that wont happen anymore
<sebner> asac: but is their package (packaging) ok?
<asac> sebner: its the official packaging
<asac> sebner: they distribute the same from their website too
<sebner> asac: does that mean with jaunty our flash package disappers from multiverse?
<asac> so putting that to partner wont make things worse. only improves the situation that we can better coordinate rolling out updates
<directhex> asac, okay, you were right after all. so. question 1: can Xb-Npp-File: point to a different file than is contained in the package (i.e. one of its deps)?
<asac> sebner: you are always talkinga bout "flash" package ... we only have "installer" package. and no, the idea is to keep it
<sebner> asac: kk  ^^
<asac> sebner: and my idea is to rename in adobe-flashplugin-installer
<asac> directhex: why?
<asac> directhex: why isnt the plugin .so not shipped in the -plugin package?
<asac> directhex: atm it doesnt matter if the file is really in the topmost package, but thats an implementation detail i wouldnt like to rely on
<sebner> asac: ^^, but we update the *installer* package to the final of course?
<asac> anyway ... have to do lunch now
<sebner> asac: hf
<asac> sebner: read the backlog of this channel
<asac> there was discussion about this
<asac> (earlier today)
<sebner> asac: my backlog starts at 13 o'clock :\
<directhex> asac, moonlight has 2 components, the core plugin (which works in any browser, in theory) and a "bridge", required on a per-browser-engine basis for extra things like access to DOM. in this case, libmoonplugin-ff3bridge.so is automatically dlopen'd if the parent browser is xulrunner 1.9-based. so for the purposes of a firefox plugin, the "right" behaviour is for the moonlight-plugin-mozilla package to pull in the core plugin
<directhex>  as a dep, and contain only the bridge itself. other bridges, e.g. for webkit, will appear over time.
<asac> sebner: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/10/15/%23ubuntu-mozillateam.html
<sebner> asac: ah ^^, thx
<directhex> asac, so whilst the plugin as far as moz is concerned is libmoonloader.so, from the core package, in order for the plugin to actually work on that browser the package containing libmoonplugin-ff3bridge.so is needed (hence me wanting to depend on that file's package, even though it doesn't contain the actual plugin)
<directhex> a merry dance!
<sebner> asac: ah I understand. cool. btw, do you also sleep? I don't think so :P
<fta2> asac, i can't find a direct link, just http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz but i don't like "current"
<asac> fta2: look in the queue
<asac> see  a few lines above
<asac> we haveoh sorry
<asac> fta2: yeah. most likely the best link we have
<fta2> for rc, we had http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_install_linux_091508.tar.gz
<asac> yeah
<fta2> but once they bump it, the md5 will fail
<asac> adobe doesnt ship versioned links for finals
<fta2> ok then
<asac> fta2: right. but it was always that way
<asac> we should do an SRU once the new flashplugin package is in partner archive
<asac> and get the .so from there
<asac> directhex: whatever. add the file that will show up
<asac> even ifi ts in a depend
<directhex> asac, roger.
<asac> (though i dont like that archicture)
<directhex> asac, okay, next question then. what is the *right* thing to do with dh_link? it sounds like i wasn't doing it right
<directhex> asac, what should link where?
<asac> directhex: hmm
<asac> directhex: nevermind ;)
<asac> directhex: its not relevant because there are no "alternatives"
<asac> so just add those two meta fields
<asac> and all sohuld be fine
<directhex> asac, so                dh_link -pmoonlight-plugin-mozilla        usr/lib/moon/plugin/libmoonloader.so    $(XULRUNNER_19_PLUGDIR)/libmoonloader.so
<asac> assuming that XULRUNNER_19_PLUGDIR is correct that looks good
<directhex> ifeq ($(DISTRO),"Ubuntu")
<directhex> XULRUNNER_19_PLUGDIR = "usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins"
<asac> looks good
<directhex> making a merge patch just for the sake of one link seems silly
<fta2> asac, i'm done with the bump (but i'm on the phone)
<asac>  fta2 take your tinme. we still have ~12h ;)
<asac> fta2: did you do nspluginwrapper too?
<fta2> no, but everything is possible :)
<fta2> let me finish my meeting 1st
<asac> hehe
<asac> i like that idea
<asac> sure
<asac> i have a call in 1h ... after that i will do a bunch of things and then can help on this too
<directhex> you've obviously got lots of spare time, so you can try a test build of this package if you like :)
<asac> spare time?
<asac> eating ;)
<asac> eating time is the opposite of spare time, because its one of the most principal survival operation modes ;)
<asac> directhex: try to get that package into fta archive
<asac> directhex: thats the place were the beyond-the-edge users live
<directhex> fta?
<asac> directhex: once jaunty opens we will upload it then to real archive
<asac> directhex: yes mozillateam member here in hte channel: the great and glorious fta2  ;)
<directhex> asac, once mono 2.0 lands in debian experimental, then i'll re-sculpt the package to add silverlight 2.0 support which i'm currently not building, and also add to experimental. for now, i could always shove it in my own hardy repo.
<directhex> brb, kernel-update-reboot
<fta2> what about my archive?
<directhex> i return!
<fta2> what about my archive?
<asac> fta2: i mentioned to directhex that a good stage to prepare archive upload is to get it first in your archive ;)
<asac> fta2: is bug 283080 fixed now or do we need to touch the branding branch still?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283080 in firefox-3.0 "Update Firefox for lpia to 3.0.1 (hardy)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283080
<fta2> asac, bug 274187 moved
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274187 in ubuntu "FFe - firefox 3.1 and xulrunner 1.9.1 for intrepid/universe" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274187
<asac> replied
<asac> i think we shouldnt ship that in intrepid anymore
<asac> ok taking short break and then a call
<fta2> asac, where is nspluginwrapper 1.1.2 tarball ? can't find it upstream
<saivann> asac : Wow, we got a lot of translations for ubufox today. I'm reviewing them..
<fta2> got it
<directhex> added moon to my personal repo, though obviously it doesn't show up in the plugin finder
<asac> fta2: let me check
<fta2> asac, nm, i have it
<asac> fta2: http://gwenole.beauchesne.info/en/blog/2008/10/13/nspluginwrapper_1.1.2
<asac> ok
<fta2> yep, a blog :(
<asac> fta2: well. at least he has a mailing list now (sponsored by redhat)
<asac> and we look into getting his sources in some repo (which he only publishes as tarballs)
<asac> fta2: did i talk to you about the new Npp- thigns for plugsin?
<fta2> you didn't
<fta2> i'm all ears
<asac> fta2: we need to add Xb-Npp-Description: and Xb-Npp-File:
<asac> look at gnash or swfdec-mozilla
<asac> description should be a short line describint what it does
<asac> e.g. let me give you a screen
<fta2> i already have:
<fta2> Xb-Npp-Applications: ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384, 92650c4d-4b8e-4d2a-b7eb-24ecf4f6b63a, aa5ca914-c309-495d-91cf-3141bbb04115,
<fta2> Xb-Npp-MimeType: application/x-shockwave-flash
<fta2> Xb-Npp-Name: Adobe Flash Player (installer)
<asac> fta2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/pfs1.png
<asac> fta2: yes. new are -File and -Description
<asac> fta2: file is supposed the longest substring that identifies the plugin as what you see in about:plugins
<asac> i think libflashplayer.so is fine
<asac> but we should look if the npviewer thign also has that substring
<asac> fta2: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/alt1.png
<asac> http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/alt2.png
<directhex> File name: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<asac> thats why we need the -File ... otehrwise we cannot display a decent name in there
<asac> yeah. so libflashplayer.so is right
<asac> as its a proper substring for the amd thign too
<fta2> ok, Xb-Npp-File: libflashplayer.so, what about Xb-Npp-Description ?
<asac> fta2: just Adobe Flash SWF Player (http://www.adobe.com)
<saivann> asac : I need to know something about ubufox locales
<saivann> asac : ubufox.properties often point to /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<saivann> asac : /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html is a symlink. I'd like to know if that symlink always point to the right locale?
<saivann> asac : Or do I need to change it for the appropriate one manually in the ubufox.properties file? Ex. /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales-ubuntu/index-fr_FR.html
<asac> saivann: which key points to that?
<saivann> asac : app.update.url.details
<asac> is that the same for the en-US locale
<saivann> asac : and browser.throbber.url
<saivann> asac : so far, we used /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html for the en_US locale but I wonder if we should do this for all locales. That will depend if /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html always point to the right localised HTML page
<fta2> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/57919/
<asac> saivann: err. are you sure its still that path? and not about:blank=
<asac> saivann: ok. yeah. just keep them as they are
<asac> fta2: looks good. maybe see if there is a better short-url for the descriptin that is more "flash" sepecific
<saivann> asac : So I can keep /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html for all locales?
<asac> saivann: yes i think that should be ok
<fta2> asac, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash but it's not up-to-date
<asac> sorry ... meeting :(
<saivann> asac : Thanks for your answer
<directhex> mozillateam, ten-HUT! i need clever ideas.
<directhex> there's an ickle problem with using Npp- goodness in moonlight
<directhex> you know how if you hit a youtube video without flash installed, rather than spawning the plugin finder, you get a javascript-triggered message linking you to adobe.com to download the plugin?
<directhex> well, *all* silverlight has that behaviour. the standard SL embedding API involves a copy of a javascript file, Silverlight.js, which always draws an "install silverlight" button instead of trying to create the failing embedded object
<sebner> directhex: mono uploaded 1 minute ago. nice work!
<asac> directhex: yeah its a mess
<directhex> sebner, ah, cool. dholbach must've sponsored it, he had an eye on it this morning
<asac> directhex: you have to wait for the anti-plugin-detection kit
<directhex> asac, so this is a known problem with planned workarounds?
<asac> directhex: which i have started to prototype at some point but couldnt finish in time for intrepid
<asac> directhex: this is ugly and an ugly hack is required yes.
<asac> directhex: we should talk about that after intrepid is out
<asac> currently have no time to go into details
<directhex> yeah, no worries. you focus on release
<directhex> according to sebner my intrepid release goals have been met ;)
<asac> except that we can notice if someone probes for a plugin and then trigger the "install missing plugins..." thign
<sebner> directhex: hrhr
<directhex> sebner, release goal: return some values from "zgrep directhex /usr/share/doc/*/changelog.debian.gz" on an out-of-box install :p
<sebner> lol
<directhex> goal met!
<sebner> directhex: now you wait until the archives for jaunty open?  ^^
<directhex> honestly? i don't explicitly need jaunty open to work on my current TODO. i need meebey to finish packaging mono 2 for debian experimental, and then i can start work on a big bucket of other stuff for experimental
<directhex> i don't really need to worry too hard about jaunty until january. and hell, i may well keep hardy w/ my backports installed (i do all my building & testing on hardy)
<directhex> hell, it doesn't even need to land in experimental, i just need it in svn
<sebner> directhex: ^^
<directhex> but then i can update things like mono-basic (jaunty will be the first ubuntu with visual basic.net support), xsp/mod-mono, monodoc, all that jazz
<directhex> my jaunty release goals are twofold: shrink mono's footprint on the install cd by 20 meg, and ship an unmodified debian mono
<sebner> directhex: good luck then
<fta2> asac, i'm done with both flashplugin-nonfree and nspluginwrapper. previews are in my ppa
<asac> fta2: Version: 10.0.12.36ubuntu1~fta1?
<asac> there is no Npp stuff in there?
<fta2> ?
<fta2> yes there is
<asac> not here :(
<fta2> eh?
<asac> 10.0.12.10ubuntu1
<asac> has Npp-Application,Name,MimeType
<asac> the one above has non ... at least in apt-cache show
<fta2> fta@cube:~ $ wget -q https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Efta/+archive/+files/flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.12.36ubuntu1~fta1_i386.deb
<fta2> fta@cube:~ $ dpkg --info flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.12.36ubuntu1~fta1_i386.deb | grep Npp
<fta2>  Npp-Applications: ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384, 92650c4d-4b8e-4d2a-b7eb-24ecf4f6b63a, aa5ca914-c309-495d-91cf-3141bbb04115
<fta2>  Npp-Description: Adobe Flash SWF Player (http://www.adobe.com)
<fta2>  Npp-File: libflashplayer.so
<fta2>  Npp-Mimetype: application/x-shockwave-flash
<fta2>  Npp-Name: Adobe Flash Player (installer)
<asac> fta2: yeah. all fine ... please upload
<asac> and remember to push nspluginwrapper to the ~ubuntu-dev branches. thanks
<fta2> done already
<asac> ok
<asac> fta2: oh wait
<asac> fta2: there is a trailing "," in the MimeType line?
<asac> err in the Applications line i mean
<asac> Xb-Npp-Applications: ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384, 92650c4d-4b8e-4d2a-b7eb-24ecf4f6b63a, aa5ca914-c309-495d-91cf-3141bbb04115,
<asac> was that in there before?
<asac> maybe we lost an entry or something?
<fta2> fta@cube:~ $ dpkg --info flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.12.36ubuntu1~fta1_i386.deb | grep Npp-Applications
<fta2>  Npp-Applications: ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384, 92650c4d-4b8e-4d2a-b7eb-24ecf4f6b63a, aa5ca914-c309-495d-91cf-3141bbb04115
<fta2> fta@cube:~ $
<fta2> i didn't touch that line
<asac> ok
<asac> most likely itw as lost at some point
<asac> if the resultl ooksl ike that its fine
<asac> though we shoudl investigate at some point
<fta2> i can remove it
<asac> for now just upload
<asac> yeah or do that
<asac> whatever you prefer
<fta2> fixed and pushed
<asac> great
<asac> nspluginwrapper too
<asac> then there is not much left for us :/
<fta2> did you test it?
<asac> except the general "update extension meta data round" ... but i hope jazzva comes back soon :)
<asac> yes
<asac> briefly
<fta2> so i should i push it or wait?
<fta2> -i
<fta2> subject: [ubuntu/intrepid] flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<asac> nspluginwrapper too pleas
<fta2> done
<fta2> subject: [ubuntu/intrepid] nspluginwrapper 1.1.2-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<fta2> ok, leaving. cu later
<directhex> asac, minor note r.e. http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/tmp/pfs1.png - "these plugins" - it installs all three of them? surely it should be "the selected plugin"?
<asac> directhex: yeah. maybe. but string freeze is up ;)
<directhex> -_-
<asac> directhex: point is that the wizard can also do more than one mime-type at the same time
<directhex> okay, so selected plugins! the text still says "select whatever, they is all goin' on" right now ;)
<asac> pheh. details ;)
<asac> we should change that after interpid
<fta> back
<asac> fta: do you remember when we opened up the maxVersion= in firefox?
<asac> was it 3.0.1?
<asac> or 3.0.2?
<fta> hm, 3.0.1
<saivann> asac : What is the deadline for ubufox translations?
<mconnor> asac: what do you mean by opened up?
<fta> for fixed versions to 3.0.*
<fta> -for-from
<fta> +binary-post-install/firefox-3.0::
<fta> +       sed -i -e 's/^MaxVersion=.*/MaxVersion=1.9.0.*/' debian/firefox-3.0/$(DEBIAN_FF3_DIR)/application.ini
<fta> +       sed -i -e 's/^MinVersion=.*/MinVersion=1.9.0.1/' debian/firefox-3.0/$(DEBIAN_FF3_DIR)/application.ini
<fta> [reed], so, what about the release notes page?
<crimsun> asac: what do you think about bug 283718?  should I make that change?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283718 in flashplugin-nonfree "Installing adobe-flashplugin alongside flashplugin-nonfree fails" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283718
<fta> hm, we can't add conflicts for all foreign packages, and i don't think we should
<crimsun> fta: absolutely agreed.  However, the maintainer information for Adobe's official adobe-flashplugin package lists Ubuntu Core Developers (!)
<fta> bad, we should file a bug upstream
<crimsun> did someone from Adobe work with Canonical to get their package into main/restricted, or?
<fta> no idea
<crimsun> that's my hunch, at least, so I was a bit surprised
<crimsun> on the other hand, what we have is a known-upstream-package, so I perhaps we should Conflict with it?
<crimsun> E.g., it's not the same as any old "random" third-party deb
<crimsun> so perhaps ^
<fta> yeah, maybe
<fta> asac, http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/calendar/2008/10/calendar_code_moving_to_commce.html
<crimsun> well, I'll post the debdiff, and you guys can decide to accept/ignore :-)
<fta> too bad i pushed flashplugin-nonfree just a few hours ago :(
<fta> i prefer grouped changes
<crimsun> eh, it always happens right before freeze on any project :-)
<asac> read my bug comment please
<asac> its a bug in the other package
<crimsun> ah, so perhaps adobe-flashplugin needs to C+R flashplugin-nonfree
<crimsun> a non-trivial number of users are going to install it via the upstream channel, so ...
<fta> i think only those who tracked upstream and complained about lack of final in intrepid did
<fta> so just the guys in the intrepid forum
<crimsun> at least one person blogged about upstream making a deb/apt-url available
<crimsun> oh well, the fires from this one won't be that big, and it's not difficult to work around
<asac> crimsun: the bug is that adobe-flashplugin does conflict flashplugin-nonfree ... which it just shouldnt do
<asac> the files in it dont conflict. and it uses the alternative system
<asac> so it should just work without that conflict
<asac> will try to get that bug to the flash packager
<crimsun> asac: ok
<fta> asac, http://gquigs.blogspot.com/2008/10/openoffice-30-not-in-intrepid.html
<asac> fta: i dont understand his 3.1 point. we do that
<fta> i think i mean to push all that to the archive
<fta> -i mean+he means
<fta> (i'm tired)
<asac> err. i think he said that we shouldnt wait till final is out, but include the version that will probably be final when we release
<asac> e.g. what we did for ffox 3.0
<asac> (and got hit hard by that)
<asac> and what we will most likely to for 3.1
<asac> i think his point is valid for 3.0. but nobody could really see whether 3.0 would be final
<asac> OOO
<asac> ^^
<asac> ;)
<asac> not firefox 3.0
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58077/ :)
<fta> ok, here it is: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-adobe-flash-player-10-in-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<fta> same guy who recommended ppa and various 3rd party repos
<fta> he clearly said "Remove your existing Flash plugin, if you have one installed"
<directhex> fta, people do that. and sometimes third party repos make sense - unfortunately for the user, some repos are better than others
<directhex> and there's no way to be sure
<asac> fta: well. thats the right thing if you want to install that package obviously
<asac> as the pacakage as of now conflicts on it
<crimsun> this would all just go away if Adobe used our package :-)
<crimsun> (obviously, adapted, not just a straight one-takeup)
<asac> \o/ Jazzva ;)
<Jazzva> Evening... I'm back from my vacation (which was great :D)
<Jazzva> \o/ asac
<Jazzva> :P
<Jazzva> What's new?
<asac> great. hope you enjoyed your vacation ;)
<Jazzva> pretty much :)
<directhex> anywhere fun?
<Jazzva> directhex, boston and new york
<Jazzva> was fun for me :)
<Jazzva> asac, I also got a new computer, inspiron 1525
<Jazzva> so, anything new? something particular that needs some love? :)
<asac> Jazzva: great
<asac> good to have you back ;)
<asac> i will talk to you in 6 minutes ;)
<Jazzva> ok :)
<fta> Jazzva, i have an inspiron 1525 too :)
<fta> the red one
<Jazzva> i have the  black one :)
<Jazzva> the sticker "Rediscover the web" looks good on it's cover ;)
<fta> I have it too
<Jazzva> now just to find an ubuntu logo, to put it in the oposite corner :)
<Jazzva> the big sticker is too big. I think I'll just cut the logo from it, and put it on the cover.
<fta> plus a firefox, a lizzard, an ubuntu logo, etc..
<fta> round ubuntu logo on top of the dell logo :)
<Jazzva> I like stickers, but not randomly put... some order is  needed :)
<Jazzva> I don't have that big sticker :sigh:
<asac> Jazzva: hehe ;)
<asac> Jazzva: one thing that needs some love is as always the extension meta file ;)
<asac> e.g. as a last minute thing
<Jazzva> for app-data?
<asac> yeah
<Jazzva> sure, I'll put them up :)
<asac> unless this happens automagically it probably isnt done for this cycle ;)
<asac> Jazzva: ah. also we removed firefox 2 from the archive and the locales accordingly
<Jazzva> was the bug with extensions not visible in app-install fixed?
<asac> Jazzva: didnt you prepare a list of extensions that dont work on ffox3?
<asac> Jazzva: i hope that was fixed
<Jazzva> I have.. and it's located... somewhere
<Jazzva> I'll have to look at the old computer
<asac> Jazzva: if you could test that we could do an emergency action in case thats not yet fixed ;)
<Jazzva> but there is a script that checks for broken-deps (I think). It should be available at ubuntuwire, IIRC
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'll check it
<Jazzva> ah...that don't work on ff*3*. I think there are two of them
<Jazzva> let me check the list
<Jazzva> er, one only: diggler. I thinke nukeimage was also unsupported, but I see it was updated for ff3 by you ;)
<Jazzva> diggler was merged from debian, but I don't see support for ff3 in it's changelog https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/diggler
<Jazzva> ah, it's there...
<Jazzva> I'll still test it, as the only change is to bump maxVersion in install.rdf
<Jazzva> s/is/was/
<asac> k. so all are now supported nice
<asac> Jazzva: maybe take a quick look when reviewing the app-install data stuff
<Jazzva> mhm...
<asac> ok thats it for NM in intrepid i hope
<asac> only one routing bug left for which i dont know what to do
<asac> looks like we wills start into intrepid with 0.7~~svn20081015t024626 ;)
<asac> and 0.7~~svn20081015t194645 for applet :)
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 45669357 2008-08-14 00:32 ../tarballs/thunderbird-3.0_3.0~a2+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 62556017 2008-10-16 00:16 ../tarballs/thunderbird-3.0_3.0~b1~hg20081015r619+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> gasp
<asac> fta: yeah ;) go for in-source lzma i would say
<asac> everything else is just ridiculous
<asac> we would come close to OOO ... and thats a mess
<fta> 37% increase
<fta> that mozcentral-commcentral thing is the worse idea ever
<fta> lol, oo is ~197M
<asac> fta: i think 3.0 is half a gig
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-16
<fta> tb3 unpacked is ~421M
<fta> 62M packed
<directhex> openoffice.org_3.0.0~rc2.orig.tar.gz 	325,498.7 kB
<directhex> openoffice.org_3.0.0~rc2-1.diff.gz 	81,851.0 kB
<directhex> 82 meg diff.
<asac> ha ;)
<asac> though i think the diff isnt really a diff ;)
<asac> its more like a second overlaying upstream tarball + various patch systems patched in the orig ;)
<asac> in short ... messy thing ;)
<directhex> yeah, they're welcome to it
<directhex> all i know is i'm under orders not to break the teeny tiny mono build-dep it has
<fta> asac, if we don't do something, we'll end up with those 62M tarballs everywhere, even for lightning
<asac> fta: see ... it can always be worse ;)
<asac> and people really complain that our embedded tarball layout is difficult
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: i have a plan ;)
<asac> fta: most likely we will loose more than we win though ;)
<fta> ?
<asac> fta: the idea is to put complete hg snapshot into a heavily compressed hg-mozilla-sources-all_all.deb
<asac> fta: and put a build dependency on that and then checkout the right tag or whatever for firefox/tbird/lightning, etc. :)
<fta> ok, something like my sdk/build-system.tar.gz
<asac> quite a scary thought though ;)
<asac> fta: no. something like mirror/hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central,comm-central,etc.
<asac> :)
<asac> or just
<fta> i see...
<asac> fta: no. something like mirror/hg.mozilla.org.tar.lzma
<asac> but i think thats not really a good idea either :(
<asac> most likely we just have to accept and try to work for the future
<fta> the idea is similar, i unpack sdk/build-system.tar.gz at build time in prism & fennec
<fta> well, a full mirror is ugly
<asac> right. but this is about a hg checkout during build time ;) ... and the size is in other spheres too ;)
<asac> fta: you cannot do not a full mirror, because the products have individual tags etc.
<asac> but well
<asac> maybe it would be doable, but sounds hard
<asac> e.g. on every upload for product that is part of the grant-super-source.deb we would have to include exactly those snapshots that are needed by all the versions in the archive ;)
<asac> and upload that package for each and every release
<asac> i doubt that this is a win ;)
<asac> another idea would be to enable hg mirrors in launchbpad and allow builds to get files from launchpad bzr trees ;)
<asac> but well
<asac> given that this is all a problem which has to be resolved at some point i am not confident we should do anything
<fta> the old cvs mozclient way was better
<fta> maybe i should add that back to our mozclient
<fta> post co filter
<fta> as hg is too dumb to let me do it before co
<asac> how much "unused" garbage do you expect to be in that all-central tarball?
<asac> *sigh* .. seems i have to wait for another import run of launchpad to grab some recent bug fixes for NM
<asac> oh no. lp is going down for maintenance :(
<crimsun> yeah, the timing is spectacular
<asac> sensible-maintenance
<asac> [reed]: can you connect to WPA-EAP with wpasupplicant manually?
<[reed]> asac: I will try later
<saivann> asac : What is the deadline for ubufox translations?
<cwillu> ff3.1 beta:  is it still crashy?
 * cwillu figures on getting a more intelligent answer here then elsewhere :p
<jtv> asac, ping
<fta> cwillu, it's not crashing for me
<fta> asac, nice boost! http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/karma.png
<asac> fta: yeah ... i did a hell of bugwork the last days ;)
<asac> jtv: ^^
<jtv> asac: hi, Arne tells me there's a problem with ff translations?
<asac> jtv: yes. the template was again forgotten
<asac> jtv: e.g. we are back to 3.0~b1
<asac> beta
<asac> e.g. to the state that was originally released to hardy
<asac> jtv: in hardy and only firefox-3.0 that is
<asac> jtv: we should really look into this. appears to be a general issue with security updates somehow
<jtv> asac: probably because we don't have a date check on XPI files.
<asac> a date check?
<jtv> asac: so we can't see when we're getting an outdated file.
<asac> jtv: why would you get an outdated file?
<asac> jtv: the one we now get exported is a year old or so ;)
<asac> the last uploaded was like 3 weeks ago
<asac> jtv: for me it seems that the security uploads are somehow rejected
<jtv> asac: when Ubuntu releases a security update, it probably also feeds the upstream translation files back into Rosetta.
<asac> but that cant be all
<asac> on top rossetta appears to forget about the last used too
<jtv> asac: last-used what?
<asac> e..g before the last security upload we clearly had 3.0.1 in the export
<asac> but now we have 3.0 again
<asac> jtv: we dont upload translations from the firefox package (yet)
<asac> only the template
<asac> jtv: i can probably fix taht by manually uploading the new template. but i remember that i did that a few month ago too and would love to see that this is actually investigated ;)
<jtv> asac: going much too fast here... let's make sure I understand the problem first.
<asac> well investigate == someone has an idea where this might come from and we know what to do to prevent that at somet point
<asac> jtv: yeah sorry.
<jtv> You're saying that an outdated template made its way into the Firefox-3 translations in Intrepid?
<asac> jtv: give me a few minutes. i need to get coffee. then i will probably talk more comprehensible things ;)
<jtv> Coffee!
<jtv> That's an idea.
<asac> jtv: no ... and outdated template that was previously imported came back
<asac> we imported a new template through security ... and that triggered something that made launchpad fallback to an old template
<asac> at least for the export en-US.xpi
<jtv> asac: "no... and"?  Or "no... an"?
<asac> jtv: "no ... an"
 * asac goes in the kitchen
 * jtv takes care of his own coffee
<jtv> asac: I have a standup meeting now... will talk later, when my coffee is cold or inside me
<asac> jtv: hehe
<asac> jtv: yeah go for it
<asac> i just noticed that archive is still open so i would like to do a few more uploads until this becomes a real pain
<asac> jtv: ping me when your meeting is done
<jtv> asac: ok
<asac> fta: where is this stat about the total packages uploaded?
<asac> fta: could you also provide a split graph for the karma? :-P
<asac> or doesnt lp api offer that yet?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+karma
<jtv> asac: I've had coffee.  Should I make more?
<asac> jtv: probably :)
<asac> wait another sec please ;)
<asac> jtv: ok seb is gone. lets talk ;)
<jtv> Hope seb didn't hear that.  :-)
<asac> jtv: let me give a short description of the symptoms (i think maybe thtas not understood)
<jtv> Yes please!
<jtv> But slowly, and please give me time to interrupt with annoying questions.
<asac> jtv: plain and simple: the distribution export we are getting has an old en-US.xpi
<asac> old == even older than the one that was available in the 9th sep
<jtv> "the" distribution export being the one for Intrepid?
<asac> e.g. on 9th sep the en-US.xpi had the version "3.0.1"
<jtv> And "distribution export" being the language pack?
<asac> jtv: sorry. this is "hardy" only.
<jtv> Oh
<asac> jtv: yeah
<asac> cont: the current export has the version 3.0
<asac> jtv: what happened in between: a security update which uploaded a en-US.xpi with version 3.0.3
<asac> dont know if something happened on launchpad side obviously ;)
<jtv> And you really see the new strings disappearing, right?  In which case it's not just the header that's wrong.
<jtv> Well, _something_ must have happened on the Launchpad side!  Templates don't just revert themselves.
<asac> jtv: no. i dont know about the strings. all i see is that the exported en-US.xpi is old. I cant see more because the install.rdf generated from it doesnt allow the langpacks to be used with our firefox
<asac> jtv: well. an upload happened from security i guess
<asac> or maybe it didnt happen
<asac> jtv: e.g. maybe launchpad is confused because -updates has a package version for which it never received a en-US.xpi upload?
<asac> jtv: if you think for a moment you might remember that we had this exact issue a while back. i fixed it by manually reuploading the en-US.xpi when i was in canada
<jtv> asac: the Translations infrastructure isn't even aware of a difference between updates and main or universe or whatever.
<asac> jtv: yes. but something must make launchpad forget about the last used en-US.xpi
<asac> jtv: and its only firefox
<asac> not xulrunner
<asac> its really strange
<jtv> Simply uploading an outdated en-US.xpi will do exactly this.
<asac> jtv: yes. but we dont upload an outdated en-US.xpi
<jtv> But it might also be possible that the metadata (install.rdf) is simply not updated.
<asac> jtv: maybe. howver, it doesnt explain why we go backwards by each upload. falling back to some package
<jtv> Any chance that Soyuz decided to upload an outdated en-US.xpi?
<asac> no. we dont build such old packages anymore
<jtv> So the metadata does change?
<asac> and without a build there will be no upload
<jtv> I mean, you get a different install.rdf than what you did previously?
<asac> jtv: what do you mean with meta data?
<asac> jtv: well. the en-US.xpi exported suddenly is older than what was exported before ... that means that the exported install.rdf moves backwards
<jtv> So we know that it's not that it's not being updated.
<asac> while either _nothing_ is imported or the imported install.rdf moves forward
<asac> jtv: well. i wouldnt say so. maybe nothing gets uploaded
<asac> jtv: but still the install.rdf moves backwards :/
<asac> jdstrand: are you there?
<jtv> If nothing gets uploaded, there's pretty much no way for Rosetta to find the old install.rdf!
<asac> jtv: well. dont you have a history or something?
<asac> jtv: can you look on the servers and see what en-US.xpi you have physically on the filesystem/database?
<jtv> asac: only the raw files, in the Librarian.  But the actual database doesn't keep a history of this.
<asac> jtv: because if you say that you dont keep the old en-US.xpi, then it probably means it must be something on the soyuz/dak side
<asac> (which i wouldnt rule out at this point)
<jtv> Come to think of it... no, once replaced, the old en-US.xpi just disappears from the system.  No history at all.
<asac> jtv: can we find out with which import you got the en-US.xpi that is now exported?
<jtv> asac: I can try...
<asac> that would be helpful
<asac> i would like to identify which package upload that is
<jtv> asac: looking... this will take a few minutes.
<asac> and what was special about that
<asac> which hopefully gives us better indication whats going on
<jtv> asac: oh, the *package* upload... that's harder.
<jtv> asac: doable, but some serious effort.
<asac> jtv: dont you keep logs of what gets uploaded?
<asac> maybe we could get something out of that ... even if the form might be not-perfect
<jtv> asac: not in Rosetta, though Soyuz might know.
<jtv> asac: what happens inside Soyuz is still murky to me.
<asac> i think nobody knows
<jtv> :-)
<asac> especially for security updates its all completely misunderstood
<asac> its not even "real" soyuz that is used for that. the things get built in hardy-security - which probably doesnt upload a thing to launchpad
<asac> then it gets pocket-copied to hardy-updates
<asac> which probably triggers something we have to identify
<jtv> asac: things get really difficult when it comes to architectures.  If you've got one architecture that still builds an outdated version of the package, it's possible that those happen to be the XPIs you get.
<asac> jtv: hmm. thats a good idea, but i dont think it applies here. the only architecture that is bouncing is hppa
<asac> and it wouldnt explain why be bumped back to the same version twice now
<asac> and exactly in sync with our security updates
<asac> and it doesnt explain why xulrunner doesnt have this issue
<asac> :/
<jtv> asac: well, if that bounce is somehow making Soyuz decide to feed Rosetta the translations for an older version...
<jtv> asac: the ordering may be arbitrary and depend on something unexpected.
<jtv> asac: timing, for example, or even something strange involving alphabetical ordering.
<asac> jtv: as i said. i dont think that hppa applies here. if it really bounces, then it never succeeds and no upload happens
<asac> jtv: and i just looked. hppa doesnt bounce :/
<asac> it fails once and never is retried
<jtv> so... no architecture has been held back to an older version, for example?
<asac> jtv: i would love to put this on soyuz, but i think the fact that firefox is affected and xulrunner not, indicatess that something is broken with the state on launchpad side
<asac> soyuz is less likely to behave different for individual packages
<jtv> soyuz *is* part of launchpad.
<asac> jtv: well. rosetta i mean ;)
<jtv> Anyway... I see 2008-09-26 as the last update date.  What happened then?
<asac> jtv: thats the security update
<jtv> So looks like that did upload a template.
<asac> jtv: did you get multiple uploads for those days?
<asac> or just one on 26th?
<jtv> No way of knowing.
<asac> hmm
<asac> jtv: which time was that?
<jtv> 13:47:56, which I _guess_ would be UTC
<asac> jtv: but its 26th?
<jtv> Yes
<asac> jtv: how long would the auto approval take for the template?
<asac> everything happened on 25th for this upload
<asac> even the hppa build failure
<asac> let me double check
<jtv> asac: even on a bad day, hours at most.
<jtv> asac: after that of course, it'd have to wait for import.
<jtv> asac: and as you know the importer has been a bit busy recently...
<jtv> asac: let me see if I can dig up some more information from my procmail logs.
<asac> so if the upload happened close to midnight it wouldb e possible that it showed up as impported like that?
<jtv> asac: yeah, I guess.  If there were a lot of imports waiting at that point, or it was one of those days when we had problems with the approver...
<jtv> Let me see if I can find that out.
<asac> ok
<jtv> asac: I see a Hardy firefox import on the 24th, and one on the 26th.
<jtv> asac: Oddly enough, the times don't match.
<asac> jtv: import == upload?
<asac> maybe the mail gets sent when its uploaded abnd the other date is when its approved?
<jtv> asac: could be something like that.
<jtv> asac: could be that the update date in the database is taken from the upload time.
<asac> jtv: ok. so there were two uploads for this security update
<asac> or was there more mail about firefox around that date?
<jtv> asac: in which case, and assuming the template's date is UTC but the email log is in CEST, the file would have finished importing about 18 minutes after being uploaded.
<jtv> Not more for this template in Hardy.
<asac> how do you know that both templates are equal (e.g. 24th + 26th)?
<asac> is a md5sum sent?
<asac> (in the 24th mail)
<jtv> I have no way of knowing whether they would be identical.
<asac> ok
<jtv> There were also two matching xulrunner uploads, btw
<asac> lets wait for jdstrang
<asac> maybe he can confirm what happened at those dates
<asac> mostlikely 24th was when the package was built in the security staging area
<jtv> "jdstrang, where were you on the afternoon of September 26th?"
<asac> hehe ;)
<jtv> asac: it may also be important to know that if Soyuz uploaded the same file multiple times in rapid succession (e.g. for different architectures), those would show up as a single upload to Rosetta.
<asac> jtv: most likely uploads happen only from i386 or something
<asac> jtv: hmm how do you know that 24th isnt for 3.0.2?
<asac> 3.0.2 and 3.0.3 have been uploaded with just a few days in between
<jtv> asac: I don't /think/ the uploads are only i386...  There's an open issue with string differences between archs, and so far our answer is "that's your problem."
<jtv> I don't see any way of figuring out what versions they were.  Only template name and distro version.
<asac> jtv: ok. so you are saying that it must be a upload coming with the old en-US.xpi?
<asac> i will try to investigate a bit more then
<asac> and ask pitti et al
<jtv> asac: that, to me, is definitely the most likely explanation.  Anything else, you need to assume weird things.
<jtv> asac: and remember, if this is an issue, we wouldn't have noticed with gettext files because those are dated.
<asac> ok. maybe the pocket copy triggers a re-upload of the en-US.xpi that was built regularly in hardy
<asac> jtv: you should really look into install.rdf and dont allow older versions :(
<asac> please add that to your feature list ;)
<asac> or at least require a manual review if the version looks lower
<jtv> asac: question is: there's no date in install.rdf
<asac> jtv: no. but a version
<asac> so you can see that its aold
<jtv> asac: so we'd have to do some pretty error-prone parsing of strings like "3.0b3"
<asac> jtv: well. there is a rule for that ;)
<asac> we should implement it properly
<asac> or copy the code from firefox ;)
<jtv> asac: there is a formalized system for comparing version numbers?
<asac> jtv: yes
<jtv> asac: and not just an equality comparison?
<asac> jtv: no ... its a strict ordered set
<jtv> asac: the other possibility would be to look at file dates, since XPI is zip
<asac> jtv: yeah. but thats error prone too
<jtv> asac: strict ordered?  I don't know that term... totally ordered maybe?
<asac> yeah
<asac> its ordered
<asac> ;)
 * jtv thinks back...
<asac> jtv: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/Toolkit_version_format
<jtv> Any two non-equal version numbers X and Y can be ordered as either X < Y or Y < X, but not both?
<asac> that sounds ok ;)
<jtv> asac: but this is specific to the package, and package version (ironic circularity there).
<asac> jtv: what do you mean?
<asac> strict (or irreflexive) partial order "<" is a binary relation that is irreflexive and transitive, and therefore asymmetric.
<jtv> asac: it says "as used in Firefox 1.5 (XULRunner 1.8) and later"
<asac> hehe
<asac> just what i found ;)
<asac> jtv: yes. but that is not going to change soon
<jtv> asac: even for plugins/extensions?
<asac> and we dont have packages with < 1.5 <1.8
<asac> jtv: yes. plugins/extensions have to follow the versioning scheme that xulrunner dictates
<asac> so extensions that work on > 1.5 must have that versioning
<jtv> asac: well, I suppose we can always bail out with a warning if we see something different...
<jtv> asac: of course all our current code assumes that the comparison is based on dates.  IIRC it's neatly isolated, but I hope the change wouldn't be too traumatic...
<asac> jtv: what do you mean "something different"? a version that doesnt match the scheme? yes. then bail out
<jtv> asac: right
<asac> jtv: i think we should find the reason for the multiple uploads now
<asac> or whats going on
<asac> jtv: the versioning thing is just something that should ladn for the complete xpi support i guess
<asac> until then its not really "supported" and for broad consumption i guess
<asac> of course if there is no way to prevent old uploads we have to think
<asac> and bump priority
<asac> and until that is fixed remember to upload the template for firefox manually :/
<jtv> asac: that's another matter, yes: it takes time to get this sort of change into the codebase.
<jtv> asac: but if it's this useful, we can do it before export capability.
<jtv> asac: that work is too large to land as a single branch anyway.
<asac> jtv: yes. lets define priority after evaluating the root cause here
<asac> i have to talk to pitti now to get his story ;)
<jtv> asac: do let me know!
<asac> but whenever i talk to either you or him, there appears still be a gap nobody knows whats going on
<asac> maybe infinity ;)
<asac> celso at least doesnt know how the uploads happen
<jtv> asac: if any mortal knows about Soyuz, it has to be Celso
<asac> jtv: yeah. but this upload thing is something hooked in from outside or something else similar scary
<jtv> asac: the machines have taken over already, and we never noticed
<asac> lol
<fta2> asac, another answer to bug 274187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274187 in ubuntu "FFe - firefox 3.1 and xulrunner 1.9.1 for intrepid/universe" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274187
<asac> ok
<asac> i closed the bug now
<asac> fta2: is backports something we can live with?
<asac> i mean in general
<asac> hmm
<fta2> asac, i don't see the difference, if we don't have time to do it ourselves, i doubt anyone else will do it on our behalf on the long term, in backports or through regular security updates. imho, the "motu cannot maintain this package due to the way it is licensed" argument is bullshit. it's just an excuse to cover that they are not willing to work
<asac> true
<asac> i think we should discuss that again for the future
<fta2> a bof at uds, maybe
<asac> this train has left imo. and showing that we are not punching things through helps us in future discussions i hope
<asac> yeah
<asac> good idea
<asac> we should think whats the exact issue to discuss there though
<asac> we could make it "mozilla" specific
<asac> most likely giving a presentation on how this all works
<asac> i think there would be a
<fta2> root cause is easy to pinpoint.. not enough active members in your team
<asac> bunch of interested parties in that
<fta2> -your+our
<asac> thats true. and thats why bridges need to be built
<asac> the entry barrier is quite high
<asac> and takes a lot of efforts
<asac> this together with spooky tales going around in MOTU doesnt really attract anyone :)
<asac> tales like: "mozilla software is illegal to maintain"
<asac> 14:28 < pitti> asac: you could also ask jamie and kees to look at the -security upload .changes on jackass and check whether they have translations
<asac> jdstrand: ^^
<asac> thanks
<jdstrand> asac: sure
<jdstrand> hold on
<asac> jdstrand: we are looking for 3.0.3
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> asac: it looks like it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58323/
<asac> jdstrand: ok thanks
<asac> jdstrand: do you have a bridge interface?
<jdstrand> asac: no
<asac> hmm
<asac> [reed]: i would like you to test something for the EAP bug ;)
<nxvl> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~oem-solutions-group/firefox/firefox-3.0.hardy
<nxvl> asac: already merged and uploaded
<sebner> nxvl: ha! good to see you around :)
<nxvl> still need to add the branching
<nxvl> sebner: :D
<sebner> nxvl: how are you? everything fine?
<nxvl> yes
<nxvl> with tons of work
<nxvl> that's why i'm here
<nxvl> :D
<sebner> nxvl: what a pitty. I wouldn't want to add more work :P
<nxvl> but when you have fun at work, you don't feel entirely the charge
<nxvl> i will take a break now, brb
<sebner> nxvl: kk, and when you come back I'll give you a nice work  ^^
<nxvl> :P
<asac> nxvl: on a first glance it looks  ok. the commit message could be improved to give more infos on "what was merged", "from where", and what adaptions were needed
<asac> nxvl: was the merge "easy"?
<sebner> nxvl: so your break was 3 minutes?
<asac> nxvl: hmm i think you replayed on top of the wrong revision
<asac> so now the maxVersion sed is still not there
<asac> nxvl: the replay was now done on top of 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.3
<asac> but i think the rules developed was on top of 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<asac> or something
<asac> or maybe 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<generalsnus> I need to have some custom firefox profiles for all my users. it works to edit "/usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/defaults/profile" for new profiles...  but what can i do to exsisting profiles? is there some way of forcing new settings on those users?
<[reed]> asac: ok, what?
<[reed]> asac: cause 802.1x is broken for both me and a friend of mine here on campus
<[reed]> both running Ubuntu 8.10 beta latest on our thinkpads
<fta> sebner, i'm trying my best to stick to DarkRoom, it's difficult :P
<Starks> hello?
<[reed]> fta: I like the theme
<[reed]> reminds me of Angel, specifically Wolfram & Hart
<[reed]> that evil law firm
<[reed]> :p
<fta> [reed], DarkRoom ?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-17
<[reed]> yes
<fta> contrast is too high for me, too many apps still have a white background
<fta> firefox, lifera, prism (greader/gmail), even some gtk apps
<[reed]> well
<[reed]> I mean specifically the desktop background
<fta> asac, http://news.launchpad.net/cool-new-stuff/stacked-branches-holding-post
<fta> i'm quite surprised by "For the code that we Launchpad developers work on, ..., it now takes less than two minutes to push up a branch. It used to take an hour and a half"
<Starks> fta
<fta> ?
<Starks> i can't get hinting or subpixel to work with firefox 3.1 or tb 3
<fta> Starks, that's mozilla bug 458612
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 458612 in GFX: Thebes "Font regression using system cairo" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<Starks> how do i fix?
<Starks> /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-no-sub-pixel.conf
<Starks> deleting didn't help
<fta> i removed /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-no-sub-pixel.conf locally but while it improved firefox, some other apps regressed
<fta> [reed], ^^
<fta> Starks, in fact, it's still unclear as for what is the best fix. this was supposed to be an improvement from mozilla
<Starks> well. the bug seems to come and go from build to build
<fta> but something in the ubuntu version of fontconfig is wrong
<fta> Starks, really ? it supposed to be there since mid september
<Starks> the last two builds of both fx and tb have been bad
<Starks> btw, i really love how tb3 is in dev hell
<fta> ?
<Starks> it's been in development for so friggin' long
<fta> are you using it ? i mean, from my ppa ?
<Starks> yar
<Starks> nobody else cares about it.
<fta> any problem ? (except the fonts)
<Starks> nope.
<Starks> btw, i've never understood the placement of 'preferences' in tb and fx
<Starks> it varies across platforms
<Starks> it should be under tools or edit for all.
<crimsun> fta: tb3 from your archive works well for me
<fta> some users reported issues with addons
<fta> ie, not being able to add some addons
<fta> such as enigmail
<fta> crimsun, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+queue  ???
<fta> Bug 284689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284689 in nspluginwrapper "[Intrepid] Please add i386 build to nspluginwrapper 1.1.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284689
<fta> is Architecture: amd64 i386 wrong ?
<fta> a "," ?
<crimsun> fta: yes, I figured that's why the maintainer was listed as Ubuntu Core Developers
<fta> why isn't nspluginwrapper on i386 ?
<directhex> why would you want it?
<fta> it's supposed to be in, it was in before
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+builds?build_text=nspluginwrapper&build_state=all
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+publishinghistory#
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta> 32239 fta        9 -11 2136m 1.0g 2796 S    7 53.1  71:48.81 pulseaudio
<fta> crimsun, ^^
<crimsun> err, sorry, what am I supposed to pull from that?  the resource bit?
<fta> 53.1% of my memory
<fta> > 1G and 2G of virt
<crimsun> fta: intrepid's or luke's ppa version?
<fta> luke's
<crimsun> ok, 0.9.13 has known issues with that
<crimsun> every few hours someone else pops in and reports it
<crimsun> I'd be much more worried if that were in 0.9.10
<fta> hm
<fta> killed, it was unusable anyway
<crimsun> ugh, really wish I didn't have to munge so much of pulseaudio to get this stream retry working
<Starks> fta
<Starks> what was the number for that antialising bug again?
<Nafallo> hi
<Nafallo> seems my Thunderbird hates freedom and only lets me spellcheck in Swedish, whilst I want British English. what should I be looking for?
<directhex> Nafallo, http://www.migrationsverket.se/english.html
<Nafallo> directhex: what has that to do with anything?
<directhex> it's humour. you complained you were only getting spellcheck options in swedish & asked for suggestions, hence a page on migrating to sweden. see? joke. thunderbird-locale-en-gb is installed?
<Nafallo> directhex: well, you didn't get the point then :-).
<Nafallo> ii  thunderbird-locale-en-gb                   1:2.0.0.14+1-0ubuntu2
<Nafallo> that said, this is more likely to be related to myspell or hunspell
<ubuntu_demon> I fixed a bug in ubufox : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubufox/+bug/272171/comments/11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272171 in ubufox "Firefox should not steal focus when told by another application to open a link" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ubuntu_demon> I think I should try to get hold of asac right ?
<sebner> directhex: haha
<asac> ubuntu_demon: thanks. i am just not sure if we want to switch the default
<asac> ubuntu_demon: for intrepid we wont change anything anymore. we can look into this for jaunty maybe
<asac> ubuntu_demon: why do normal users not want that focus behaviour?
<asac> i mean that my mom would get confused if she opens a link and firefox doesnt come to front
<ubuntu_demon> asac: it used to be the default firefox behaviour (untill Hardy I believe). If you are reading your news feeds (for example through liferea) it's very irritating if you can't open a few items at once.
<asac> ubuntu_demon: yes. but thats newsreader use case
<ubuntu_demon> asac: same problem for reading email (but less so)
<asac> but for normal users doing that is confusing
<ubuntu_demon> asac: if someone sends you an email with a few links this behaviour is very tiresome
<asac> ubuntu_demon: why? if i click on that link i want to read it. so i expect firefox to come to front
<asac> mailing list and RSS feed might be different yes. but stopping firefox from coming to front all together
<ubuntu_demon> asac: If I get an email with a few links I want to click them all before switching to firefox
<asac> will cause confusion
<ubuntu_demon> asac: it has been the default firefox behaviour until recently
<asac> ubuntu_demon: yeah. but you are able to change that pref ;) ... while my mom isnt able to do that ;)
<ubuntu_demon> asac: True :)
<ubuntu_demon> asac: but your mom isn't very likely to click on links other than inside firefox itself (for example websites,webmail,...)
<ubuntu_demon> asac: also not everyone might be able to find this option
<ubuntu_demon> asac: if you think that a lot of regular people click on links inside external applications than you are completely right. But I think most regular people only click on links inside the web browser.
<ubuntu_demon> asac did you did get kicked off internet or something ? :)
<asac_> ubuntu_demon: yeah sorry. reconnect
<asac_> 11:44 < ubuntu_demon> asac: True :)
<asac_> 11:44 < asac> ubuntu_demon: you mean the behaviour changed from firefox 2 to firefox 3?
<asac_> thats the last i got
<ubuntu_demon> (11:44:34 AM) ubuntu_demon: asac: but your mom isn't very likely to click on links other than inside firefox itself (for example websites,webmail,...)
<ubuntu_demon> (11:47:52 AM) ubuntu_demon: asac: also not everyone might be able to find this option
<ubuntu_demon> (11:49:50 AM) ubuntu_demon: asac: if you think that a lot of regular people click on links inside external applications than you are completely right. But I think most regular people only click on links inside the web browser.
<asac_> ubuntu_demon: i will think about it. i also have to investigate why it was changed by firefox devs
<ubuntu_demon> asac: I'm sure that the behaviour changed. I'm quite sure it happened from 2 to 3.
<asac_> most likely they had the argument i gave
<asac_> most common case i can see for "normal" users is having links in IM messaging
<ubuntu_demon> asac_: that's a good point. Do you think people want firefox to get focus immediately when you click on a link (not being able to use your IM window) ?
<ubuntu_demon> asac_: Most users who do use IM are probably smart enough to bring firefox to the foreground. I don't know what they would prefer.
<asac_> ubuntu_demon: actually i think its a window manager thing
<asac_> firefox most likely uses the abstract function gtk_window_present
<asac_> what the window manager makes out of it is undefined
<asac_> some raise the window
<asac_> others just flash the task bar item
<asac> what normal users dont want, is that they click a link and nothing happens
<ubuntu_demon> asac: flashing the task bar item would be a good solution
<asac> ubuntu_demon: yeah. but thats at the window managers descretion
<asac> i think metacity raises window on present
<asac> i think compiz indicates activity on the taskbar
<asac> anyway. have to think about it. test and see whats up ;)
<ubuntu_demon> asac: okay thanks for your time :)
<ubuntu_demon> asac: It's possible for applications to set some hint to flash the taskbar. Pidgin can do this.
<ubuntu_demon> asac: pidgin calls it the window manager "URGENT" hint (plugins->message notification)
<ubuntu_demon> asac: there's a epiphany extension which does it but that code won't work in firefox : http://www.sstuhr.dk/epiphany-extensions/#ext-urgentcontentnotify
<fta> asac, any idea why nspluginwrapper was not built on i386 ??
<fta> <fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+builds?build_text=nspluginwrapper&build_state=all
<fta> <fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+publishinghistory#
<fta> <fta> Bug 284689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284689 in nspluginwrapper "[Intrepid] Please add i386 build to nspluginwrapper 1.1.2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284689
<fta> i didn't touch the "Architecture: amd64 i386"
<asac> err
<asac> fta: are we sure that thepackage before was actually NEWed?
<fta> asac, your previous upload was fine on i386, and locally mine built too
<asac> fta: ok if you tried to ubildit on i386 then ping seb. he is buildd admin i think
<asac> maybe someone funny added a manually blacklisting or something
<fta> asac, seb128 ?
<asac> yes
<fta> cool
<asac> or pitti ... they might have better ideas then me
<asac> fta: let me know what you found out ;)
<fta> sure
<fta> i'm starting to like that dark theme.. just a bit
<gnomefreak> didnt we have  firefox 3.1b1?
<gnomefreak> already*
<fta> where?
<gnomefreak> fta: in your PPA or MT's PPA
<fta> it's only in my ppa
<fta> and a2 in MT's ppa
<fta> but it didn't make it in intrepid :(
<gnomefreak> yeah i know it didnt but that is fine people still have issues using stable firefox ;)
<gnomefreak> bug 194894
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194894 in firefox "Hardy's Firefox reports "version 1.9b3" in "about:"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194894
<gnomefreak> can someone test the above bug on Hardy
<gnomefreak> asac: have you heard of a patch for sunbird about generating/installing calendar-timezone.xpi (im fairly sure its -timezone.xpi i know calendar is right?
<gnomefreak> asac: Fallen knows about the bug, not sure if you still talk to him or not
<asac> hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: if you built sunbird locally
<asac> is there anything like timezone in the dist/ directory?
<asac> maybe dist/xpi-stage ?
<gnomefreak> asac: it doesnt generate it at all
<gnomefreak> i may see if ther eis a newer version released with the patch already but still on bug reports atm for Ubuntu
<asac> hmm
<asac> gnomefreak: are you trying 0.9?
<asac> or our package version?
<gnomefreak> 0.9
<gnomefreak> asac: i already built it but the .xpi isnt genrated nor installed. i looked at Makein and install.rdf and from what i can tell it looks right (these were in ./timezone dir.
<gnomefreak> asac: 0.9 is in PPA and bzr branch(mine)
<asac> gnomefreak: maybe that timezone thing is just a third party extension?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. will upload it right when jaunty opens
<gnomefreak> asac: no Fallen has said sunbird should gen it and install it he had to do something to get his working but i dont recall what
<gnomefreak> asac: not until its fixed please
<gnomefreak> it doesnt work at all without that xpi
<gnomefreak> it opens but that is it you get error and nothing works than
<gnomefreak> i havent updated iceowl for this reason as of now
<asac> gnomefreak: i havent seen the "fallen" patch
<asac> can you show that to me?
<gnomefreak> he didnt patch it he changed it locally
<gnomefreak> when i get done i will ask him, i think im in there
<gnomefreak> hes away atm
<asac> well. lets get him provide detailed infos on what he did
<asac> its just too much guesswork if we dont know what he means ;)
<gnomefreak> asac are you in any of the mozilla chanels?
<fta> he is
<fta> dev and sm
<fta> maybe more
<asac> mainly #developers
<asac> not sure where else ;)
<asac> i guess i left most other channels
<gnomefreak> ok in sometime this morning i will ping him and ask.
<asac> yeah ... probably best
<gnomefreak> ok pinged him but his nick is |away
<gnomefreak> im not sure if smuxi has beeps when nick is used so i may not see it right away but i told him if im not here or if he would rather conatct you about it. im gonna be looking for another job most of today i think
<gnomefreak> asac: fta can we drop the ~cvs part in sunbird tarball for stable versions in mozilla-devscripts
<fta> use a tag
<gnomefreak> im assuming we dont want to upload with it
<gnomefreak> a --help would b nice too ;)
<fta> there is one
<fta> there's also a README
<gnomefreak> thers no --help
<fta> gnomefreak, /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient/mozclient.pl --help
<gnomefreak> ah
<fta> crimsun, pulseaudio is now stuck at 50% on my dual core 2 :(
<fta> crimsun, downgrading :(
<fta> crimsun, i'm back to 0.9.10-2ubuntu8
<gnomefreak> fta: that is the version in intrepid
<fta> yes
<gnomefreak> ah testing
<gnomefreak> ok using make -f /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/lightning-sunbird.mk DEBIAN_DATE=20081017t0956 get-orig-source
<fta> no
<gnomefreak> gives me ~cvs2008.....
<gnomefreak> after -f?
<fta> for upstream releases, use the corresponding tag
<fta> look at the last example
<fta>    mozclient.pl --tag FIREFOX_3_0rc1_RELEASE=1.2.3 nspr
<fta>     => nspr_1.2.3.orig.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> us mozclient.pl instead of make -f?
<gnomefreak> use
<fta> if you prefer to use the makefile instead of the perl script, it's DEBIAN_TAG=TAG=version, equiv of -t TAG=version
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> the README is a bit off than
<fta> i don't think so, it hasn't changed for a long while
<gnomefreak> make -f /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/minefield-packager.mk
<gnomefreak> $ sudo dpkg -i firefox-minefield_3.0~b5~build2008032304-1_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> i dont see ~cvs
<fta> this is different, it's a packager for upstream builds
<fta> this has nothing to do with mozclient
<fta> this is something i use to track regressions with the official nightlies
<fta> this is documented in the README too
<gnomefreak> OK LET ME TRY THIS
<gnomefreak> OOPS
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/test$ mozclient.pl --tag LIGHTNING-SUNBIRD_0.9
<gnomefreak> bash: mozclient.pl: command not found
<gnomefreak> shoudlnt that be a command
<fta> /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient.pl --tag LIGHTNING-SUNBIRD_0.9 lightning-sunbird
<gnomefreak> ah still have to use path
<fta> yes, it's not in /usr/bin
<gnomefreak> do i need to install something?
<gnomefreak> other than m-d
<gnomefreak> bash: /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient.pl: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> add make -f maybe?
<fta> oops /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient/mozclient.pl
<gnomefreak> it fails too
<gnomefreak> hold on pastbining it
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/556170
<gnomefreak> fails on cvs co
<fta> your tag is wrong, it's SUNBIRD_0_9_RELEASE
<gnomefreak> must not contain the characters `$,.:;@
<gnomefreak> ok
<fta> where did you find LIGHTNING-SUNBIRD_0.9 ??? use SUNBIRD_0_9_RELEASE instead
<gnomefreak> .:10:22:39:. <             fta > /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient.pl  --tag LIGHTNING-SUNBIRD_0.9 lightning-sunbird
<fta> you provided it first
<gnomefreak> amd make -f used it as that
<gnomefreak> make -f /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/lightning-sunbird.mk get-orig-source
<gnomefreak> so i figured it only knew lightning-*
<fta> the tag has to be the exact tag used by upstream in cvs, you can't guess it randomly
<gnomefreak> well im leaning towards its not me
<gnomefreak> nope not me
<gnomefreak> no matter how i do it it fails
<fta> use /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient/mozclient.pl -l lightning-sunbird | grep SUNBIRD
<gnomefreak> SUNBIRD_0_9_RELEASE
<gnomefreak> there is also branch and RC2
<gnomefreak> /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient/mozclient.pl --tag SUNBIRD_0.9_RELEASE lightning-sunbird
<gnomefreak> fails
<gnomefreak> same error
<fta> if it's really released, use the _RELEASE tag
<gnomefreak> it is
<gnomefreak> its final release
<fta> $ /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient/mozclient.pl --tag SUNBIRD_0_9_RELEASE lightning-sunbird
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 fta fta 37554980 2008-10-17 16:35 lightning-sunbird_0.9+nobinonly.orig.tar.gz
<fta> works for me
<gnomefreak> than why failing here?
<gnomefreak> same error even after removing moztemp dir
<gnomefreak> using *-devscripts 0.11~fta6
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> _
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58832/
<gnomefreak> much better
<gnomefreak> i used 0.9 but should use 0_9
<gnomefreak> thanks now i can test to see if they fixed it
<gnomefreak> ok im out for a while waiting for sunbird to build
<Starks__> can someone  link me to the cairo/fontconfig bug
<asac> Starks__: most likely fta can
<fta> just did
<asac> thx
<Starks__> thx
<asac> didnt see it here ;)
<fta> he asked me in pm
<asac> k
<fta> for the records, mozilla bug 458612
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 458612 in GFX: Thebes "Font regression using system cairo" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<fta> there's also mozilla bug 456578
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 456578 in GFX: Thebes "Font rendering regression (hinting)" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=456578
<asac> fta: I've cornered it between r19805 and r19808.
<asac> those links are broken (somewhat)
<fta> asac, bugzilla bug
<fta> but the root cause of all this is really mozilla bug 385263
<asac> fta: yeah. but what is the real link ;)
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 385263 in GFX: Thebes "[pango] we call FT_Open_Face twice per font" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=385263
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/25ca781361ed
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/406819ca370c
<nxvl> asac: hi!
<nxvl> asac: did you had chance to check the branch>
<nxvl> ?
<asac> nxvl: yesterday yes. it didnt start with the right revision
<asac> nxvl: thus you ended up loosing the change that fixed the maxVersion
<asac> nxvl: or did you redo that already?
<asac> nxvl: i am not really usre how to find out except that bfiller_ should try hard to remember when he exactly started to work on this feature
<nxvl> it's actually the right version, revision 177
<nxvl> i made some adjustments to the changelog
<nxvl> let me grab the original changelog
<asac> nxvl: no. point is that in the revision you built on top there was the maxVersion=. ... fix
<bfiller_> asac: rev 177
<asac> but that isnt in your rules, so that wasnt the revision you started ;)
<asac> let me double check
<bfiller_> asac: let me double check too, might have been 176, looking now..
<nxvl> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58871
<nxvl> that's the original changelog
<nxvl> as you can see it has a UNRELEASED version before that, and the only possibility is revision 177
<asac> bfiller_: no it must have been much earlier i think
<asac> bfiller_: maybe you started with something ... then when we released 3.0.1 you copied the rules the same way as done now
<asac> so we need to find the revision where you based the rules on
<nxvl> mmm
<bfiller_> asac: would it be easier for me to provide exactly what needs to be added? it's only a few lines to the rules
<nxvl> that might be
<nxvl> bfiller_: that would help, yes
<bfiller_> nxvl: doing that now
<asac> bfiller_: maybe we should do that
<asac> e.g. start with a fresh 3.0.3 branch
<asac> then open new changelog for your security update
<asac> add the changes to rules
<asac> and then lets do thorough QA
<asac> to check that nothing regressed
<asac> anyway ... have to run to run some urgent errands ;) ... will be back in a while (2-3h)
<bfiller_> nxvl: here is the diff (against rev 182) of changes to the rules file that I made: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/58878/
<bfiller_> nxvl: where is our branch on LP?
<nxvl> bfiller_: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~oem-solutions-group/firefox/firefox-3.0.hardy
<nxvl> bfiller_: are you taking care of this?
<bfiller_> nxvl: no, just trying to understand it
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> i will to it right now then
<bfiller_> nxvl: should we speak on the phone? I want to understand exactly what we're doing, I'm a bit confused still :)
<nxvl> i'm aplying you patch to asac'c branch
<nxvl> your*
<nxvl> but if you want a call i've no problem
<nxvl> just give me one second that i'm pushing the branch
<asac> nxvl: ok. looks good. one thing isnt accurate though
<asac> you have a orig.tar.gz. that isnt identical to the one we ship
<nxvl> yes
<asac> this should be reflected in the "upstream" version
<nxvl> right
<nxvl> or is there anyway to add the branding without touching the orig.gz?
<asac> i would suggest: 3.0.3+build1+nobinonly+nb-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 :)
<nxvl> because i can't use a patch, since it was some icons on it
<asac> nxvl: no its fine to use the changed orig
<asac> its just that this means that the upstream version part needs to be changed and not the packaging part
<nxvl> i was thinking in 3.0.3+build1netbook1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<asac> so in general. if i take a package 1.0-0ubuntu1 and want to add something to the orig i would say 1.0+feature-0ubuntu1
<nxvl> ok, will do that way
<fta> another branding? gasp, we need a more generic way to ship them
<nxvl> fta: yes, it's for netbook
<asac> nxvl: also try to use debcommit
<asac> instead of bzr commit -m  ...
<fta> why is that needed? ins't plain ff or abrowser usable ? or even fennec
<asac> it will use your changelog entry
<nxvl> oh
<nxvl> will try
<asac> fta: thats hardy
<asac> ;)
<asac> nxvl: and try to keep the same changelog style - to get extra credit ;)
<nxvl> bfiller: ^^
<nxvl> :P
<asac> but fine. now that we have this in a branch, future updates should be a breath
<nxvl> i hope
<nxvl> \o/
<asac> nxvl: good.
<asac> nxvl: may i suggest that you subscribe to the firefox hardy and xulrunner branches we have
<asac> at least that will give you some automatic prewarning when the next update round is coming
<nxvl> right, xulrunner branch
<fta> asac, i have fennec 1.0~a1 in my ppa. looks nice now
<bfiller> asac, nxvl : just make sure netbook is in the package name, or else the rules file will need to be modified
<asac> fta: thats good crack for sure
<asac> bfiller: yeah. whatever. my point was just that the upstream version part needs to be changed and not the package revision part ;)
<bfiller> asac: understood
<asac> bfiller: but good to reemphasize
<asac> but hopefully that would show up when doing the relesae QA ;)
<bfiller> asac: for sure :)
<asac> fta: how to best run it?
<asac> fta: have you tried xephyr?
<fta> no need
<fta> just run it as usual
<asac> k
<sebner> nxvl: ping, forgot my work for you? ^^
<nxvl> sebner: what work?
<bdmurray> Jazzva: Have you seen bug 279466?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 279466 in foxyproxy "Error writing settings file: file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/foxyproxy.xml" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/279466
<sebner> nxvl: I need a little bit of motu-security magic :)
<nxvl> sebner: hows that?
<Jazzva> bdmurray, I think I missed it... I'll look at it
<bdmurray> Jazzva: great, thanks
<sebner> nxvl: mind taking a look at bug #278978 , see last comment :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278978 in ssmtp "[CVE-2008-3962] allow remote attackers to obtain sensitive information" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278978
<Jazzva> bdmurray, np. I'll check foxyproxy.js tonight
<asac> fta: how to zoom?
<asac> is there a gesture or something?
<asac> cant find a button and ctrl+ doesnt work
<fta> mouse wheel
<asac> fta: :)
<asac> i have no mouse wheel ;)
<fta> i don't know
<asac> fta: hmm. zooms text only by default?
<fta> no, everything
<asac> strange the default config for browser.zoom.full is false
<Jazzva> bdmurray, maybe we could rewrite that part to look for and use configuration file in user's profile dir, instead of /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3
<Jazzva> and to check if foxyproxy.xml exists, if it doesn't then we need to copy the default one from /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3
<Jazzva> (or from wherever the default one is)
<Jazzva> that shouldn't be too hard
<bdmurray> Something along those lines seemed best to me
<asac> Jazzva: the right solution would be to check whether you can write
<asac> otherwise use "ProfD"/foxyproxy.xml
<Jazzva> asac, well, if it looks in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3, you shouldn't be able to write there your own settings
<Jazzva> asac, "ProfD"?
<Jazzva> Profile dir...
<asac> Jazzva: yes. thats the directory service key to use in ffox to get the profile directory location
<Jazzva> ah :)...
<Jazzva> thanks
<asac> Jazzva: does foxyproxy ship a default foxyproxy.xml?
<Jazzva> I think it has a default one... at least it should... let me check
<nxvl> sebner: for intrepid we treat them as normal updates
<nxvl> sebner: don't need the whole "security update" and stuff
<sebner> nxvl: for both?
<nxvl> sebner: but let me confirm the CVE
<sebner> nxvl: ah, k. THANK YOU :)
<Jazzva> asac, there is no default file, so it probably creates it somewhere on init.
<nxvl> sebner: let's move to ubuntu-darned
<nxvl> hardened*
<Jazzva> I'll look where... dinnertime now
<fta> asac, you can double click to zoom in
<asac> fta: fta cool
<asac> fta: thats 100% then?
<asac> hmm
<fta> depend, it seems to zoom based on the content
<asac> appers to be 150
<asac> how?
<asac> i thought they would make a document 100%
<asac> while be default its scaled to best fit
<fta> mozilla Bug 449443
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 449443 in Storage "Upgrade to SQLite 3.6.4" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=449443
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=950076
<asac> fta: hmm. so its back? in another form?
<fta> i don't see that, but apparently several users are
<fta> do
<fta> damn, p-a is still sucking all the cpu
<asac> actually after resume my sound doesnt work at all here
<asac> ok alsa mixer doesnt have much options so that cant be it
<fta> how come i still have hundreds of updates today ?
<asac> yesterday das freeze
<asac> so thats probably it
<asac> also universe is still open mo
<asac> more or less
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949680
<fta> asac, dquilt needs a better heuristic.. for ex, for fennec and prism, i don't use embedded tarball, but i still need to run pre-build before the patches to unpack the xulapp build-system. not sure how to detect that.
<Starks__> yo. why do firefox tabs lose their antialiasing while they are being moved?
<crimsun> asac: grab http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and run it using bash
<crimsun> fta: how are you (ab)using PA now?  :-)
<fta> crimsun, the one from intrepid, both pa and libasound. it's bad
<crimsun> fta: standard configurations, corrct?  what are your use cases?
<crimsun> correct*
<fta> i think it's all standard now. use case is always the same, I have firefox-3.1/flash10/rhythmbox always on (rhythmbox crashes very often in gstreamer), teatime applet (no sound), mplayer from time to time (issues when paused for a while), sometimes openarena (good to choppy), sometimes totem (issues when paused and rhythmbox unpaused), etc...
<fta> oh, and greader inside prism (so xul 1.9 and flash10)
<crimsun> interesting.  I'm guessing with the case of openarena, you don't have libsdl1.2debian-pulse installed?
<crimsun> (and thus everything's getting routed through the alsa-lib pulse plugin)
<fta> i just have libsdl1.2debian and libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<crimsun> right, that should have been fixed to use -pulse, but it's not such a big deal now
<fta> should i install libsdl1.2debian-pulse ?
<crimsun> fta: it may help with SDL-based apps, but I don't think it will address the seemingly nefarious PA issues you have
<fta> mplayer with ao=pulse is totally unusable, i'm back to ao=alsa
<crimsun> I wonder why in the world I can't reproduce your symptoms with (un)pausing
<fta> as i said earlier, it happens if i pause an app for too long, as if pa made the stream/socket timeout but the app is not aware of it, so once unpaused, it continues to push to the socket until it's full then blocks on IO, so it freezes or crashes or ends up with no sound
<fta> that's my best guess
<fta> but no clear idea of how to define "too long". sometimes it's the full night, sometimes when i get a phone call, sometimes when i go take a coffee, or after lunch, but it's not systematic.
 * fta wiping 500G of bzr/build-area..
<fta> Jazzva, do you still have sound in teatime ? i don't
<Jazzva> fta, I don't know... I haven't used it.
<Jazzva> but, it should work...
<Jazzva> let me see the changelog in debian
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> I wonder if it's simply releasing and resetting the stream/context improperly
<fta> Jazzva, could you please try ? a fake tea :)
<crimsun> that's related to the timeout and suspend; I'll look at that tonight
<Jazzva> that's interesting
<Jazzva> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/t/teatime/teatime_2.8.0-4/changelog
<Jazzva> heh
<Jazzva> crimsun, it might be. I haven't really worked with sound before that, so I don't know if the fix I applied is a good one.
<fta> crimsun, i don't suspend, it's not a laptop, my box is always on
<crimsun> Jazzva: which fix?  (I'm referring to PulseAudio, BTW)
<Jazzva> crimsun, debian bug 493868
<ubottu> Debian bug 493868 in teatime "Patch 91_gst_enable_playing.patch doesn't get applied" [Unknown,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/493868
<crimsun> fta: not suspend-to-*/resume.  I'm referring to PA's suspend-on-idle
<fta> .. and if there were no kernel or X upgrades, i will never restart anything
<fta> crimsun, oh, ok :)
<Jazzva> crimsun, look at the last part of the diff @@ -622,25 +627,25 @@
<Jazzva> crimsun, hmm. I was sure I did something else beside commenting things out.
<Jazzva> there's also a change at the beginning which sets state to GST_STATE_NULL
<crimsun> well, the comments are trivially correct
<crimsun> and yes, that's fine, too
<crimsun> fta's symptoms really seem like the suspend-on-idle issue that I debugging the week of hardy's release
<fta> and now, we are "the week of intrepid's release" :P
<fta> *sigh*
<Jazzva> heh...
<Jazzva> anyway, I'm off. I'll be back tomorrow evening. (and hopefully fix foxyproxy issue)
<Jazzva> see you.
<fta> Jazzva, cu
<crimsun> aha, yep
<crimsun> instrumenting PA shows that suspending and releasing is causing hw: to be grabbed nondeterministically
<crimsun> ...which is the precisely the same issue that I saw and worked around in my pulseaudio branch for hardy-updates
<crimsun> too bad no one cared ;-)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-18
<fta> what about luke? can't he take it?
<fta> bug 247494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247494 in xulrunner-1.9 "1.9.0.1 / 3.0.1 security stability update" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247494
<fta> asac, to backport 1.9.0.3 to gutsy, we need to backport mozilla-devscripts >= 0.10 because of abrowser
<gnomefreak> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gnomefreak> damnit its still broke
<gnomefreak> asac: you lurking yet?
<asac> NCommander: ok lets continue here ;)
<NCommander> neat
<asac> NCommander: hehe. well. if you want you can uncommit and recommit with right email.
<NCommander> ok
 * NCommander uncommits :-P
<asac> NCommander: dont need to. just thought that you want the right email ;)
<asac> NCommander: ok. one nifty thing
<asac> NCommander: the security documentation should be on top ... doesnt need to be associated with me
<asac> e.g.
<asac> security upload:
<NCommander> ok
<NCommander> Let me fix that
<asac>  + fixed CVE
<asac> ...
<asac> then [whoever ]
<asac> * changed this
<asac> ok
<asac> hope that cryptic thing was clear enough ;)
<asac> NCommander: and be a bit more verbose about what you change in bzr commits
<asac> usually a good idea is to use debcommit
<asac> but well. not important now
<NCommander> I already uncommited
<NCommander> FIxing now
<asac> in the long run changelog and commit should be like what we usually do
<asac> * i changed this
<asac>   - update debian/control
<asac> * i changed that
<asac>   - added debian/patches/supertcoolpatch
<NCommander> Ok, recommitting :-P
<asac> cool
<NCommander> done
<asac> NCommander: so how can we get someone in the maintainer keyring?
<NCommander> Easy
<NCommander> Person posts to debian-newmaint saying they wish to become a Debian maintainer, etc.
<asac> NCommander: looks better. only thing not done is that you named the files touched.
<asac> but not a hard thing
<asac> can stay like it
<NCommander> Sponsors reply with signed emails saying Yes, I sponsor
<NCommander> Wait four days
<NCommander> Done
<asac> NCommander: what are the requirements?
<NCommander> One sponsor
<NCommander> No negetive feedback
<NCommander> Signed GPG key by a debian developer
<asac> NCommander: ok. good
<NCommander> Yeah, its the last one that's somewhat hard
<asac> NCommander: is there a need for a track record?
<NCommander> nope
<NCommander> Just an advocation
<asac> cool
<NCommander> YOu can only upload to packages that your an uploader and have DM-Allow-Upload, so its fairly safe
<asac> fta_: could you send your email there?
<NCommander> (hence the low requirements)
<NCommander> fta_, has your key been signed by a debian developer?
<asac> fta_: i would then do the initial upload of all the stuff you did and you can upload then to debian directly
<asac> NCommander: oh. that needs to be done?
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> Same requirements unfortantely
<asac> well. thats ok
<NCommander> I can become a DM because my key been signed by a DD
<Nafallo> self-sigs ftw? ;-)
<asac> NCommander: yeah ... i think we should definitly do that
<NCommander> Nafallo, no, it has to be a signature from someone in the debian-keyring
<asac> NCommander: how far are you in the new maintinaer process?
<asac> waiting for what?
<asac> or is AM waiting for you?
<NCommander> AM to finish reviewing my packages
<NCommander> (finished T&S2)
<asac> NCommander: how long?
<NCommander> been about a week or two
<asac> ok. thats not long
<NCommander> which is anonying as hell
<NCommander> I only have three packages!
 * NCommander is a porter, not a packager in debian
<asac> NCommander: well. still the AM needs a spare cycle to do that
<asac> NCommander: who is your AM?
<NCommander> asac, huggie
<asac> NCommander: who is huggie?
<asac> Nafallo: can you reproduce your "sleep" issue?
<NCommander> asac, Simon Huggie. Xfce packager
<asac> Nafallo: if so, please post a syslog after reproducing
<asac> NCommander: ok. thanks
<NCommander> asac, https://nm.debian.org/nmstatus.php?email=mcasadevall%40buildd.net
<Nafallo> asac: oki. we'll see next week when I'm up and running again.
 * Nafallo haven't left bed yet ;-)
<asac> Nafallo: hah. well. next week is probably too late to do anything for release :/
<asac> but we can try ;)
<asac> Nafallo: are you sick? or just sleepy?
<Nafallo> baah. I can haz PPA.
<NCommander> asac, icedove builds
<NCommander> yay
<Nafallo> just sleepy
<asac> Nafallo: ok. enjoy then.
<asac> NCommander: ok. please test properly e.g. also that enigmail works if possible.
<Nafallo> I need to shower, clothes, have breakfast on-the-go and end up in the store, where I can buy more stuff :-P.
<asac> and then close changelog and look for a sponsor ;)
<NCommander> asac, enigmail?
<Nafallo> NCommander: gpg stuff :-)
<asac> NCommander: enigmail is the most important extension for icedove in the archive
<NCommander> oh fun
<asac> NCommander: if that break, people will file RC bugs
<asac> and will NMU
<NCommander> YEah
<NCommander> I'll check
<asac> r do whatever they think is insane
<asac> but i doubt that it breaks because of 2.0.0.17
<NCommander> Speaking of sanity
<asac> but having checked that helps one to decline breakage as being "uesr-fault" ;)
<NCommander> asac, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BzrBuildpackage - this is what I was talking about with merge mode
<asac> fta_: ^^ i guess that makes sense for most branches
<asac> oh. we can commit all the bzr options as it seems
<KB1OHY> morning
<asac> i think we should also see if we can commit quilt options ;)
<asac> KB1OHY: hi
<asac> NCommander: did you do the final release commit yet?
<asac> dont see it on launchpad now
<NCommander> What final release commit?
<asac> and would like to push it to our "release" branch
<NCommander> I'll propose for merging, you accept it, amd Launchpad does the merge
<asac> NCommander: since when does launchpad the merge?
 * NCommander is still waiting for icedove to finish building the actual debs
<NCommander> asac, since the new GUI :-)
<asac> NCommander: btw, its just a pull ... push
<NCommander> asac, Well, you can make LP do it now
<asac> NCommander: yeah i use that GUI for reviewing merges
<asac> but havent seen that LP does the merge for me
<NCommander> THere is a link "Queue for merging"
<NCommander> Which does it automatically
<asac> cool. please use it. i want to try ;)
<NCommander> You have to use it ;-)
 * asac wonders what launchpad does
<NCommander> I'm not in ubuntu-mozillateam
<NCommander> bzr merge
<asac> NCommander: well. i could do bzr pull ... bzr push
<NCommander> SO I commit what to the changelog?
<asac> as there are no modifications on the mozillateam branch
 * NCommander is somehwat lost
<asac> NCommander: you make a dch -r -Dunstable
<asac> NCommander: then look at bzr log
<asac> how i committed for 2.0.0.16-1
<asac> NCommander: * RELEASE 2.0.0.16-1 to debian/unstable
<NCommander> done
<asac> NCommander: already requested merge?
<NCommander> still committing
 * NCommander is noting his laptop is thrasing at the moment and crawling
<asac> hehe
<NCommander> committed
<asac> NCommander: imo folks should try to have the same launchpad name they use on IRC :)
<NCommander> asac, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sonicmctails/thunderbird/iceweasel-2.0.0.17/+merge/1343
<asac> i always have problems to find users :(
<NCommander> Yeah, well, I'm non-confirmist
<asac> but probably i just miss a launchpad feature to properly searc for irc nicks
<Nafallo> asac: you love me then :-)
<asac> Nafallo: do yo uhave a launchpad account at all ;)
<asac> lol
 * Nafallo having changed his nickname to realname ;-)
<asac> Nafallo: you renamed your launchpad nick
<asac> oh
<asac> i was told that you might loose stuff like bzr branches
<asac> did that happen or didnt you have a bzr branch?
<Nafallo> asac: I haven't renamed myself on launchpad, no :-)
<asac> NCommander: too bad that launchpad still doesnt allow to see the diff
<asac> well. i can look at individual commits
<asac> doing that now
<NCommander> it should
<Nafallo> aha. two N's and lazy asac with the tab :-P
<asac> :(
<asac> NCommander: err, why is your branch called iceweasel?
<asac> just confused
<NCommander> asac, early morning insanity
<asac> on crack ;)?
<asac> NCommander: ok i did it in the good old way
<NCommander> Lack of sleep
<asac> NCommander: the merging thing didnt allow me to tell which email to use for committing the merge
<NCommander> testing icedove and engimamail
<NCommander> asac, it gets signed Launchpad Auto-merger - Accepted by asac
<NCommander> SOmething like that
<asac> apparently launchpad understood that and removed the branch from the merge request
<asac> NCommander: yeah. just wasnt sure ;)
<asac> and since i had to update my branch anyway :=
<asac> so it was just a push
<asac> NCommander: yeah cool. so go and find a sponsor for 91
<NCommander> Got it
<NCommander> Uploading to mentors and confirming enigmail still works
<asac> from lp:~mozillateam/thunderbird/icedove-2.0.0.x
<asac> NCommander: i told your DD that its ok to do whatever you say to him ;)
<NCommander> O_o?
<asac> NCommander: ok. if he cannot deal with bzr branches thats probably right
<NCommander> why should I be running?
<asac> NCommander: huh?
 * NCommander has that urge
<asac> tomw_v i think
<asac> hehe
<NCommander> Ok, my sponsor is taking a look at it
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> He's done a few NMUs for me
<NCommander> (he gave me a look when I said icedove, but yeah)
<asac> NCommander if he is in doubt point him to the fact that this is on the official release branch ;)
<NCommander> asac, once this is uploaded, I assume you want me to file an unblock request
<asac> NCommander: unblock?
<asac> ah right
<asac> yeah well. mostly someone does that
<NCommander> SO it can enter testing
<NCommander> asac, you've been using Ubuntu too long :-P
<asac> NCommander: because there is a RC bug against testing
<NCommander> asac, the maintainer usually has to request it
<asac> NCommander: yeah. but others do that for me ;)
<asac> NCommander: maybe not perfect, but works
<asac> maybe it just means i should call for help. but that happened now
<Nafallo> asac: also, I think I did something to you in private...
<NCommander> enigmail works
<asac> NCommander: cool. then get that uploaded.
<asac> NCommander: if not i can also build and upload
<asac> NCommander: i just cannot test
<NCommander> well, I'm uploading to mentors
<NCommander> So. slow.
<asac> NCommander: and then?
<NCommander> point my sponsor at the dsc
<NCommander> and let him build and upload ;-)
 * NCommander adds ubuntu-mozillateam to his ajoin
<asac> NCommander: ok. lets hope he doesnt complain. that would definitly make things unefficient ;)
<NCommander> YOu can't upload without building
<asac> NCommander: yeah. in worst case i could build and upload
<asac> but i cannot test ;)
<NCommander> ITs already been tested :-)
<NCommander> asac, you could always use a chroot to test
<asac> NCommander: right. but preferred is still that someone else builds and uploads ;)
<NCommander> (just bindmount your home folder and tmp)
<asac> NCommander: i usually do. but that chroot isnt in a local net
<NCommander> huh?
<asac> only place where i can build sid right now is remote ;)
<asac> and testing icedove remote isnt really something feasilb
<NCommander> asac, I just did ;-)
<NCommander> asac, WOOO, X11 forwarding
<asac> NCommander: depends on your ping
<asac> NCommander: remote == over the internet
<NCommander> I find X11 is still responsive enough to test over the 'net
<NCommander> if your ISP isn't *****
<asac> my current ISP is 3G broadband
<NCommander> ouch
<asac> i doubt that i can do that .... really
<NCommander> I've done X11 forwarding over 56k
<asac> that works ... but doesnt work for icedove
<asac> well. at least i dont call that "testing"
<asac> i can open ... test one thing
<asac> close
<asac> i did that developing security fixes at some point for firefox
<asac> it works. but is so painful that i try everything to not do that
<NCommander> http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/i/icedove/icedove_2.0.0.17-1.dsc
<asac> fine
<asac> NCommander: let me know if the sponsor does it ;)
<NCommander> asac, I can simply build the package, and give you the changes to sign and build.
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> to sign
<asac> NCommander: i dont sign binaries i havent built.
<NCommander> Ok ...
<saivann> asac : ubufox locales all works except 3 ones, I'm looking to find why. I should have a branch ready soon
 * NCommander gives you an SSH account to my machine then :-P!
<asac> saivann: rock
<asac> NCommander: please ask your spnsor
<asac> i can only do it as a  backup
<asac> otherwise i would have done it on my own ;)
<asac> that was the deal i thought
<asac> next time you probably could upload on your own as DM
<asac> i now have to get a shower and get some fresh air
<asac> if that didnt work until then i can  take a look
<asac> NCommander: is that ok or do you feel like thats "too complicated"?
<NCommander> I'm not a DM
<NCommander> And  can't upload the package until the DM-Upload-Allow flag is set ;-)
<asac> NCommander: yeah. you can find a sponsor this time
<asac> NCommander: and we get you a DM next week
<asac> NCommander: at lesat i think that tomw_v already offered to do the sponsoring. if he doesnt want to do it, i will do it later today
<NCommander> Well, I gave you the dsc
<NCommander> Talk to him before uploading ;-)
<asac> NCommander: why didnt you give the dsc to him
<asac> ?
<NCommander> asac, I also gave it to him
<asac> ok
<asac> NCommander: all clear. was just a bit confused
<asac> thanks
<NCommander> asac, you going to be on in a few hours?
<asac> NCommander: will be out now ... 2-3h .. crossing fingers that all just happens ;)
<asac> NCommander: will be back then
<NCommander> I'm going to get some sleep
<NCommander> If you want me to apply for DM, we can do that then
<asac> NCommander: which timezone
<asac> ?
<NCommander> Eastern Standard
<NCommander> (yes, I don't sleep)
<NCommander> ^like normal people
<asac> NCommander: ok. sleep well. no need to hurry for the DM thing
<NCommander> well, emigamail has a new RC bug
<NCommander> \o/
<NCommander> although it might be invalid
<asac> NCommander: hmm
<asac> NCommander: we should ensure that icedove ships $APPDIR/.autoreg
<asac> if it ships that we need to touch that file when upgrading enigmail
<NCommander> argh
<asac> also when upgraidng icedove
<NCommander> That would have been good to check
<asac> NCommander: its ok. we can do that later
<asac> NCommander: any clue when lenny is to be released?
<NCommander> Uh, later in the cycle :-)
<NCommander> Once the RC bug count drops to zero
<NCommander> (so we got awhile)
<asac> NCommander: how many are left?
<NCommander> Total shown: 178 bugs.
<NCommander> We got awhile
<asac> NCommander: hmm. http://bts.turmzimmer.net/ doesnt have neigmail
<NCommander> YOu have to switch it to lenny only
<asac> is that site unreliable now?
<NCommander> enigmail was what was NMUed
<NCommander> http://bts.turmzimmer.net/details.php?bydist=lenny&sortby=packages&new=7&refresh=1800
<asac> err. i remember that such an option existed on that site once
<asac> but its not there aynmore
<asac> at least not linke
<NCommander> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=501973
<ubottu> Debian bug 501973 in enigmail "enigmail: diff for NMU version 2:0.95.0+1-3.2" [Normal,Open]
<asac> yeah that loks more like i remember it
<NCommander> that one has been uploaded and entered the archive
<asac> NCommander: oh. so enigmail was NMUed ;)
<asac> and not icedove
<NCommander> You need to Ack or NACK it
<asac> i always NACK NMUs
<asac> where nobody talks to me
<asac> but well. i dont know how to nack
<asac> i think ack is just remoiving the fixed tag
<NCommander> Apply a debdiff that undoes their changes with a new maintainer upload that says "Rejecting Non-maintainer upload *version*"
<asac> err ... what crak is that
<asac> NCommander: shit thats an NMU of an NMU
<NCommander> yeah
<asac> what the hell was uploaded as 2:0.95.0+1-3.1
<NCommander> That's not a good thing
<NCommander> asac, check the change log
<asac> most likely 3.2 fixed a bug introduced in that upload
<asac> pfft
<asac> pkern
<asac> i mean he is in 100 channels that i am
<asac> but his upload was probably ok
<asac> he pushed a fix from here to debian
 * NCommander notes its always bad when you have multiple NMUs
<NCommander> asac, so tomv_w is building icedove
<NCommander> That will be uploaded as soon as that finishes \o/
<NCommander> (once I get the installer email, I'll request an unblock so in ten days that will migrate from sid to lenny)
<NCommander> asac, figure out your NMU mystery?
<asac> NCommander: oh yeah. that reminds me that we should have set priority to high
<asac> well
<asac> let release manager early hint it if they need  it
<asac> NCommander: no will look this evening if there is something with sense in enigmail
 * NCommander is reading the changelog
<asac> NCommander: 3.1 makes sense ... dont see why 3.2 would fix anything
<NCommander> 3.2 FTBFS on everything expect i386
<asac> the changes he did look more try to clean something up
<asac> NCommander: at least that ;)
<asac> NCommander: i will see this evening.
<asac> now out
<asac> for 3 hours or so
<NCommander> cya asac
<asac> NCommander: you go sleep ;)
<asac> bye
<armin76> bumb!
<asac> armin76: what bump are you looking for
<armin76> firefox 5.8!
<fta> asac, backporting ff to gutsy is a pain in the *s
<asac> fta: right. i would suggest that we backport from hardy
<asac> i think we can just use that branch
<asac> then drop the /usr/bin/firefox binary
<asac> err links
<asac> and fix the .desktop file
<fta> i did it from head
<fta> i thought i was done but what about the profile ?
<asac> fta: the profile migration code?
<asac> fta: we have to disable it
<asac> and use the same
<asac> that was used before
<asac> fta: i dont mind if from head or from .hardy ... once we did this properly in a branch most should be fine
<fta> should the profile be .m/ff-3.0 and auto created from .m/f ? i don't remember..
<asac> fta: good question
<asac> fta: i guess its the profile we used
<asac> fta: good idea would be to start the current backport in gutsy chroot and see i guess :)
<asac> most likely its the firefox-granparadiso profile there
<asac> we could look ;)
<asac> (in diff.gz we should have a patch or something)
<fta> i did it in a gutsy chroot and starting from your backport branches on lp, + merge from head
<asac> fta: right. but those were not finished
<asac> we have to look in gutsy backports diff.gz to know the truth about the profile dir
<asac> fta: i will look when back ... getting some fod now
<asac> fta: yeah... seems like its ffox-3.0
<asac> fta: we could take the firefox.sh.in script directly from the latest backports package
<asac> fta: and the profilenamepatch
<asac> fta: hmm. the problem with doing the backport for gutsy from .head is that we opt-in to provide backports in hardy too
<asac> otherwise people that install abrowser from gutsy cannot upgrade without loosing abrowser
<asac> as gutsy users _must_ upgrade to hardy before going to intrepid
<asac> which also means that we should do a backport from .head to hardy-backports
<asac> from ther eto gutsy-backports
<fta> looks same
<fta> sane
<fta> why would we do backports for gutsy and not for hardy ?
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951659
<asac> fta: why does this guy have 1.9.0.1?
<asac> _and_ 1.9.0.3?
<fta> don't ask me, i just posted the link
<fta> damn, i can reach google
<fta> can't
<asac> fta: ok i answered
<asac> not even 10% of posts from me get thanked
 * asac thinks forum users should be more thankful ;)
<fta> same for me
<asac> fta: you should get the ubuntu developer emblem if you havent
<asac> forum admins said that users would be even more motivated on the forums if there would be more developer participation ;)
<asac> thats why i tried to use to forums to get feedback
<fta> i have "ubuntu member"
<asac> was kind of tough to get such dumb feedback ... but once you get used to it, its ok and you can get something out of it.
<asac> fta: really
<asac> ?
<asac> did that hapen automatically?
<fta> no, i had to ask mike
<fta> i didn't know there was an ubuntu developer emblem
<asac> fta: hehe
<asac> fta: ask again.
<fta> what is mike's nick on irc ?
<asac> who is mike?
<asac> only forum guy i know is procechild
<asac> pricechild
<asac> not sure if he is still active though
<asac> but he frequently was on irc in -devel i think
<fta> mike basinger
<asac> isnt there an #ubuntu-forums channel or something?
<fta> #ubuntuforums but it seems dead
<crimsun> fta: Technoviking
<fta> crimsun, thanks
<asac> crimsun: that script failed to run somehow yesterday. i have a X61 thinkpad ;)
<asac> and my speakers are not working
<asac> only the headset plug appears to get a signal
<asac> i have no .asoundrc
<asac> thats rhythmbox ... i think the login sound is playing
<asac> hmm ...appears to work now ... miracle II
<asac> nevermind
<crimsun> mmkay.
<crimsun> anyhow, not sure how that script would have failed (it's a bash script), unless upstream's server simply refused to accept the info...
<crimsun> if it happens again, use `bash alsa-info.sh --noupload' and paste{,bin} the /tmp/alsa*
<crimsun> (just the one text file is sufficient)
<asac> ok thanks
<fta> asac, just upgraded my laptop, nm is once again seriously broken
<fta> even for just wired
<asac> fta: that kind of description doesnt really help ;)
<asac> in which way?
<fta> after a reboot, wired was broken, with an ip like 1.80.250.x
<asac>  what kind of setup?
<asac> dhcp?
<fta> yes dhcp
<asac> do you see that that ip came back from dhclient in syslog?
<fta> the applet in the panel is gone
<asac> is NetworkManager running?
<asac> or did it crash?
<asac> fta: i think applet crashes sometimes when started for the first time after using 0.6
<fta> i used System / pref / network config
<fta> got wired as ifupdown eth0 (never)
<fta> tried to edit
<fta> ipv4 setting was (and still is) set to manual
<asac> ok thats wrong then
<fta> the ip is 1.64.21.200/8 !
<asac> yeah
<fta> and impossible to change to dhcp
<asac> impossible?
<asac> whats the name of the connection?
<fta> got that "http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Screenshot-Untitled%20Window.png"
<asac> fta: this means that you used wired from /etc/network/interfaces
<asac> and have managed=true?
<asac> in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf?
<asac> whats in your /e/n/interfaces?
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Screenshot-Network%20Connections.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Screenshot-Editing%20Ifupdown%20%28eth0%29.png
<asac> fta: yeah. so this means that you have the ifupdown enabled
<asac> fta: which creates read-only connections from your /e/n/i
<asac> howver, that shouldnt be enabled by default
<asac> its still experimental
<asac> if you enabled it by intend i would like ot see the /e/n/interfaces
<asac> as there appears to be an exceptional configuraiton in there
<fta> [ifupdown]
<fta> managed=false
<asac> which causes the wrong static ip to be generated
<asac> fta: i need to see the syslog. thats a bug then
<asac> fta: did you properly reboot and everything?
<fta> i ended up doing a manual dhclient
<fta> yes, after the update, i rebooted the box
<asac> fta: please give me your syslog its an important bug if you get ifupdown with managed=false
<asac> and your /etc/n/interfaces config
<asac> not sure what causes the confusion here
<asac> hmm
<asac> fta: wait
<asac> fta: in the applet. is there actually any device not "unamanged" ?
<asac> fta: anyway. syslog is really important here for me to see if thats ok at all ;)
<asac> or what is wrong i mean
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-10-19
<fta> asac, did you read this thread ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=944600
<asac> most likely not :)
<asac> (unless you alrady posted)
<fta> nope
<fta> asac, ... but i lost access to some sites like google, youtube, flicker after a reboot yesterday, I thought it was the network so i waited, but today, same thing. 2h ago, i tried on my laptop, it was fine.. so i rebooted my desktop. everything is fine again. strangest thing ever
<fta> i so hate reboots
<asac> hmm
<asac> dns problem in france?
<fta> no
<fta> it was something on my desktop
<asac> yeah. but mtu is still a bit of a mystery
<asac> i mean that thats a regression
<fta> we had several kernels in the last few days, so difficult to say
<asac> cant believe that we see a kernel regression in something so old
<NCommander> hey asac
<NCommander> fta, ping?
<fta> NCommander, yes?
<NCommander> fta, would you have any interest in making the mozilla package suite be lintian mean ;-)?
<fta> what do you mean?
<NCommander> ever run lintian on say the icedove binaries?
<fta> not recently
<NCommander> http://lintian.debian.org/full/asac@debian.org.html#icedove
<fta> i'm not working on icedove
<fta> but most seems easy to fix
<NCommander> fta, I think also firefox packages have the same lintian bugs
<fta> firefox 3 ?
<NCommander> unless I'm mistaken
<fta> asac, Jazzva: I just packaged Instantbird: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Instantbird.png
<fta> asac, i had to heavily tweak it to turn it into a xul app using my xulapp.mk in mozilla-devscript. they based their build system on comm-central instead of mozilla-central, which is imho the worse choice ever.
<fta> and they bundle libpurple + libpurple-xpcom
<fta> they also have a few patches for xul, which i didn't use: http://hg.instantbird.org/file/a878698abe61/tools/patches/
<[reed]> what is with all you embedders
<[reed]> you never upstream your patches
<[reed]> sheesh
<[reed]> :(
<NCommander> fta, why is that ubuntu-mozilla-team in Launchpad is unregistered?
<NCommander> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozillateam
<[reed]> NCommander: we're just "mozillateam"
<NCommander> I discovered that ;-)
<NCommander> [reed], do we manage iceweasel in Debian?
<[reed]> no, that's Mike Hommey (glandium)
<NCommander> Ok
 * NCommander is getting his feet wet with Mozilla on Debian/Ubuntu ;-)
 * NCommander palpates asac for a pulse
<NCommander> asac, when you get back, please check -release, there is an important email that needs your attention
<NCommander> (debian-release)
<NCommander> (issue resolved, but we also have another oops moment with the icedove upload)
<gnomefreak> anyone here?
<NCommander> gnomefreak, yup
<gnomefreak> NCommander: do you have sunbird installed?
<NCommander> gnomefreak, I can install it
<gnomefreak> NCommander: can you install it from sunbird site and look for a calendar-*.xpi after install
<NCommander> you mean the offical sunbird release, not the Ubuntu one?
<gnomefreak> i think its calendaar-timezone.xpi but cant recall off hand
<gnomefreak> NCommander: right
<gnomefreak> NCommander: 0.9
 * NCommander thought he had a reason to ask you something gnomefreak, but I can't remember what it was :-P
<gnomefreak> NCommander: you will remember
<NCommander> gnomefreak, it was something involving either iceweasel or icedove
<gnomefreak> eh those are easy questions ;)
<gnomefreak> same as firefox and tbird :P
<NCommander> gnomefreak, no, I mean the Debian specific packages
 * NCommander helped do an upload of icedove to Debian
<NCommander> gnomefreak, no calendar*-xpi files
<gnomefreak> shit
<gnomefreak> NCommander: does it error when you open it?
<NCommander> No
<gnomefreak> NCommander: i cant uploda to debian or Ubuntu for that matter.
<gnomefreak> NCommander: fuck
<NCommander> strange
 * NCommander notes the font sizes look weird
<gnomefreak> i wonder how the upload works on that if .xpi is generated once than pushed to all mirrors or if they use souce to build it each time
 * gnomefreak forsees a long day of work
<NCommander> gnomefreak, what's broken in th sunbird ;-)?
<gnomefreak> NCommander: it builds but errors once ran. it has to do with timezones i will let you know in about 20 minutes the error
<NCommander> gnomefreak, that's really really bad
<fta> [reed], about the embedders, don't ask me. i discovered instantbird yesterday on planet mozilla. never heard of it before. I wanted to give it a try, it worked, but it's still young
<NCommander> instantbird?
<gnomefreak> huh?
<NCommander> whats instantbird fta
<gnomefreak> a free version of tbird maybe?
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Instantbird.png
<fta> http://www.instantbird.com/
<gnomefreak> yep looks like it
<gnomefreak> fta: i love it ;)
<fta> it's just an IM client
<gnomefreak> oh its not wtf is it
<gnomefreak> oh
<NCommander> Instantbird sounds like you can drop gecko into something and get an instant platform to build a GUI around
<gnomefreak> we plan on shipping that?
<fta> NCommander, it uses gecko as a platform
 * NCommander would never want to try and embed gecko into something
<NCommander> That sounds painfully wrong
<fta> gnomefreak, no idea, i just packaged it for fun
<gnomefreak> ah
<fta> well, as with my firefox 3.1, xulrunner 1.9.1, thunderbird 3, seamonkey 2, flock 2, songbird, fennec, etc, it's just one more package not in the archive, i no longer care
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/test/sunbird/extensions$ ls
<gnomefreak> calendar-timezones@mozilla.org  {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
<gnomefreak> talkback@mozilla.org            {e2fda1a4-762b-4020-b5ad-a41df1933103}
<gnomefreak> that was the .xpi
 * gnomefreak has bad feeling
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back in a bit to test this
 * gnomefreak hopes "+nobinonly" isnt removing those 2 .xpis
<gnomefreak> well dont care about talkback
<NCommander> nobinonly?
<gnomefreak> NCommander: removes win shit for most part as i recall
<gnomefreak> well anything we dont need from source
<NCommander> gnomefreak, the timezones one was removed from the linux sunbird upstream package
<gnomefreak> NCommander: im checking atm
<gnomefreak> NCommander: nobinonly is ran when we build source using mozilla-devscripts
<NCommander> gnomefreak, oh, you work on mozilla upstream?
<gnomefreak> so we dont have to run script and add it to source
<gnomefreak> NCommander: moz upstream has the .xpi
<NCommander> not mcasadevall@blacksteel:~/Desktop/sunbird$ find . -name *.xpi
<NCommander> mcasadevall@blacksteel:~/Desktop/sunbird$ ls
<gnomefreak> NCommander: its in source
<NCommander> oh, in the source
<NCommander> you said the binaries :-P
<gnomefreak> .:08:32:40:. <      gnomefreak > gnomefreak@Development:~/test/sunbird/extensions$ ls
<gnomefreak> .:08:32:40:. <      gnomefreak > calendar-timezones@mozilla.org   {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
<gnomefreak> .:08:32:41:. <      gnomefreak > talkback@mozilla.org             {e2fda1a4-762b-4020-b5ad-a41df1933103}
<gnomefreak> NCommander: the nobinonly script is ubuntus script ran at time of generating spurce
<NCommander> oh
<gnomefreak> $ sh /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient/remove.binonly.sh > REMOVED+nobinonly.txt 2>&1
<gnomefreak> $ cd ../..
<gnomefreak> $ cd mozclient-tmp
<gnomefreak> $ tversion=`tail -1 mozilla/calendar/sunbird/config/version.txt | sed -e 's/pre//; s/\([ab]\)\([0-9]*\)/~\1\2/'` # => 0.9
<gnomefreak> $ cd ..than it repacks tarball
<gnomefreak> than i unpack and look for them
<fta> this will be useful: http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2008/10/finer-session-restore-for-firefox-31/
<gnomefreak> WARNING: Failed to parse default value `??????????? ?????? ;gtk-theme-selector.desktop,???????????? ??????????? ???;default-applications.desktop,??????????? ????;gnome-cups-manager.desktop]' for schema (/schemas/apps/control-center/cc_actions_list)
<gnomefreak> dont like ????????
<gnomefreak> i agree only if it doesnt cause lock up or slowdown since people hate that now
<gnomefreak> lots of "my firefox is too damn slow" bugs
<gnomefreak> NCommander: if you grab source from http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/sunbird/nightly/latest-mozilla1.8/ unpack it and cd into extensions dir you will see them both there
<NCommander> oh ok
<NCommander> Oh, I checked 0.9
<NCommander> YOu should have been more specific on what binary to check ;-)
<gnomefreak> sorry still kind of early for me on a weekend
<NCommander> Yeah
<NCommander> I should go to bed actually
<gnomefreak> too many tarballs when we run script
<gnomefreak> fta: any reason we use both tarballs? source-tree==calendar-0.9-source.tar.bz2 asnd that is pacakge in lightning-sunbird... than packed into tar.gz
<gnomefreak> tar.gz>lightning-sunbird>tar.bz2
<fta> calendar in the mozilla app name, lightning-sunbird is a debian name
<fta> the name of the embedded tarball doesn't matter much, i decided to always use the upstream name
<gnomefreak> it just makes source that much bigger
<gnomefreak> what couple of MB
<fta> eh? on the contrary
<fta> embedded tar.bz2 saves you 20 to 30%
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> sunbird == bigger bzr branch than ff or tb
<fta> did you ever commit a tarball in that branch ?
<gnomefreak> 7ever time i push it pushes tarball
<gnomefreak> -7
<gnomefreak> its the embedded tarball
<gnomefreak> i think i found the problem
<gnomefreak> fta: where is stdout for sh nobinonly.sh
<fta> you have the trace in REMOVED+nobinonly.txt
<gnomefreak> it just gives 2>&1
<fta> ?
<gnomefreak> sh /usr/share/mozilla-devscripts/mozclient/remove.binonly.sh > REMOVED+nobinonly.txt 2>&1
<fta> yes, look into the src dir, you have REMOVED+nobinonly.txt if something has been removed
<gnomefreak> shouldnt 2>&1 == stdout and shouldnt it be before file name
<fta> no
<gnomefreak> i found it thanks
<fta> in shell, redirections are evaluated in reverse order
<gnomefreak> that would be a goiod reason
<gnomefreak> good even
<gnomefreak> ok this bothers me now
<gnomefreak> the patch that i used from upsrream source is not same patch as our source at all
<gnomefreak> path*
<fta> ?
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~/test/sunbird/extensions
<gnomefreak> that isnt in our packaked source
<gnomefreak> wait maybe just found it
<gnomefreak> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/557490 fta i need to find the 2 id numbers from top post. not sure where in bottom i should look since im in identical dirs.
<cwillu> who wants a one line patch?
<gnomefreak> cwillu: would depend on what package i would assume
<cwillu> nsSessionStore.js, line 1896, should read >> this._writeFile(this._sessionFile, "(" + this._toJSONString(oState) + ")"); << instead of > this._writeFile(this._sessionFile, oState.toSource());  <<
<cwillu> normally doesn't make any difference, but on very large sessions, it causes an error that break session saving
<gnomefreak> wont help me until i run into it. atm session is borked
<cwillu> every other location that stringifies the session state in that file uses a helper function that does exactly that
<cwillu> sss_saveState doesn't, because it adds an addition variable to the state (oState.session) before it writes it out.  It looks like it just didn't get updated when the other helper got changed
<cwillu> those ns_component_not_available errors in jsSessionStore.js that you occasionally see are caused by this
<gnomefreak> fta: original error is http://pastebin.mozilla.org/557493  i was told to look for calendar-*.xpi so that is where i have been focused
<cwillu> ns_error_not_available, rather)
<gnomefreak> im fairly certain nobinonly didnt touch extensions dir
<gnomefreak> removed `./extensions/manticore/resources/manticore.psd'
<gnomefreak> removed `./extensions/universalchardet/doc/UniversalCharsetDetection.doc'
<gnomefreak> that shouldnt have removed them
<gnomefreak> those files yes but not what im looking for
<gnomefreak> sunbird ships chatzilla for some damn reason
<gnomefreak> fta: is it possible mozclient is leaving dirs/files for timezone out of source?
<fta> i don't think so
<gnomefreak> i dont see anything related to timezone
<gnomefreak> including the ID nubmers/addresses above
<gnomefreak> once i find out why our source is so much different from upstreams i can figure out what went wrong
<fta> where is your upstream reference ?
<gnomefreak> ftp.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> i in the files that are calling errors but its garbage
<gnomefreak> seems the line numbers given are just the error call lines
<gnomefreak> that is exactly what the errors give me are the numbers where the error is called not triggered
<fta> url?
<gnomefreak> for upstream source?
<fta> url pointed to what you are comparing from
<fta> pointing
<gnomefreak> fta: they would be the sources. from ours to upstreams source
<fta> you said this is totally different. i know what our mozclient does, i designed it, i want to know what you used from upstream to compare with
<gnomefreak> i downloaded and unpacked ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/calendar/sunbird/nightly/latest-mozilla1.8/sunbird-0.9.en-US.linux-i686.tar.gz if you look in extensions you will see the 2 id numbers from above
<gnomefreak> the errors make little sense since they are failing to update timezone (from db) but upstreams package works ours doesnt
<fta> ok, so this is not source but a linux binary package
<gnomefreak> it is?
<fta> yes
<fta> that's why it's totally different
<thunderstruck> heres source ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/calendar/sunbird/releases/0.9/source/lightning-sunbird-0.9-source.tar.bz2
<fta> this one should be similar then
<thunderstruck> the errors tell me its failing to update timezone db however it shouldnt stop everything from running IMHO
<fta> did you search for a bug in bugzilla? i don't know anything about sunbird
<thunderstruck> yes
<thunderstruck> no bug yet. this started on calendar-dev-mailinglist i was seeing what they were seeing but they were using upstream i wasnt
<thunderstruck> upstream seems to work
<fta> $ tar jtvf lightning-sunbird-0.9-source.tar.bz2 | grep -c timezone
<fta> 122
<fta> try that on your embedded tarball
<thunderstruck> fta: errors of all kinds
<fta> ?
<thunderstruck> nope wrong dir
<thunderstruck> its thinking/looking/.running
<thunderstruck> 0.2
<thunderstruck> 102
<thunderstruck> fta: you have 20 more than me
<thunderstruck> you on our source and me on enbedded source
<thunderstruck> gnomefreak@Development:~/tmp/lightning-sunbird-0.9+nobinonly$ tar jtvf calendar-0.9-source.tar.bz2 | grep -c timezone
<thunderstruck> 102
<fta> yeah, cvs, hold on
<fta> $ tar jtvf lightning-sunbird-0.9-source.tar.bz2 | grep -Ev '(^d|/CVS/)' | grep -c timezone
<fta> 98
<fta> but i seriously doubt the tarball is the cause
<thunderstruck> i dont see how people are not on ubuntu/debian are seeing this issue just from upstream source. im not sure how to build it without ./configure
<thunderstruck> if i can figure that out i will know if its us not linking right but i dont see how that would be cause
<thunderstruck> without cvs its 98 here as well
<thunderstruck> well ill let you know tomorrow what i found im building upstream atm see if they hav issue still
<poningru> woah mconnor is on here
<poningru> oh no [reed] is on here
<[reed]> ...
<[reed]> hi, poningru. What brings you here? :)
<poningru> ...
<poningru> just trying to figure out if 3.1 beta is going to be uploaded to the mozteam ppa
<poningru> and if tbird 3.0 alpha would be there
<fta> i didn't plan to push them there. they mostly live in my own ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive
<poningru> why not dude? cause alpha2 is on there
<poningru> and iirc you put it there
<poningru> I think a lot of people would like to do the next gen ff and tbird builds
<fta> because it was a candidate for intrepid, it didn't make it for political reasons
<poningru> but they cant building it themselves...
<poningru> oh hmm
<poningru> political reason?
<poningru> link to the discussion?
<fta> my ppa has >300 users just for ff3.1 so it's enough for previews. pushing to mozteam ppa is just an extra effort i make sometimes, here, there's no point, the game is lost.
<fta> Bug 274187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274187 in ubuntu "FFe - firefox 3.1 and xulrunner 1.9.1 for intrepid/universe" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274187
<poningru> thanks
<fta> [reed], is instantbird supported by mozilla in any way, or is it an independent project?
<poningru> fta, iirc its a seperate project
<poningru> separate*
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Where does abrowser look for extensions? Same as the branded Firefox (/usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions)?
<fta> yes
<fta> RainCT, abrowser is just a branding, the browser is still firefox, and gecko is still the engine
<RainCT> fta: Alright, that's what I thought but just to be sure :). Thanks.
 * RainCT goes back to his cave and continues reading about how to write extensions for Epiphany :P
<fta> :)
<saivann> asac : Can you tell me how to see the context for the ubufox-alt* translations? What is exactly ubufox alt?
<saivann> asac : I need to see the context for these translations
<saivann> asac : I pushed the translation branch for ubufox. This branch still have zh-CN translations missing because the original files contained encoding problems, I'm waiting for a answer from the contributor
<saivann> asac : It is proposed for merging with your main branch
<saivann> asac : I reviewed all locales and all locales works. However I didn't find how to verify translations in ubufox-alt.dtd, ubufox-alt.properties and ubufox-restart.properties, so if you can give me some clue. It's the last thing that needs testing
<asac> saivann: thanks
<asac> saivann: alt == visit a page with a plugin and push the white plugin symbol on the status bar
<saivann> asac : Mmh, can you give me a example? youtube.com uses the flashplugin-nonfree plugin for example, where can I find the white plugin symbol?
<saivann> asac : Found
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-12
<LLStarks> asac, why is it so easy to accidentally "New Window" when trying to click the "Back" button?
<|eagles0513875|> happy monday yall
<asac> fta: hey. you think you can kick off another modemmanager round? i committed the build fix upstream for that now and i need to get someone verify that their issues are fixed in trunk etc.
<asac> rock on
<asac> fta: yeah. i talked to cody russell about the new client side windows once ... was that just a fyi or do we have issues because of that now?
<asac> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<eagles0513875> morning or afternoon asac
<fta2> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/restart-no-very-helpful.png
<asac> fta: what restart?
<asac> flash is also known to keep the UI thread running
<mac_v> asac: hi... i can see this Bug #439172 with gnome 3 also , only the nm-applet icon blurs , while the gpm is crisp
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 439172 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet icon blurry on 25+ pixel panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/439172
<mac_v> is that a known issue?
<asac> let me look
<asac> mac_v: not sure how that could be a applet bug, why do you think it is?
<asac> i mean ... yes, we dont ship icons for larger sizes, but themers can do that, right?
<asac> hmm. thats tray only, right?
<asac> how do other apps do that?
<asac> maybe they use a different tray lib?
<mac_v> asac: the nm icon just scales , while the rest of the applets skip icon sizes to the next size... hmm i think it is because there is no 48 px for the nm applet alone... let me test it
<fta2> asac, the restart thing was a reboot
<asac> fta2: but what does it show?
<asac> just a general gdm bug?
<asac> mac_v: yes. though i wonder how that would work without code
<fta2> asac, it says that some unknown process is still running, but it should at least give a pid, or something
<asac> oh. thought you said it was a firefox process
<asac> and a firefox bug
<asac> how can a process be unknown?
<asac> shouldnt there be at least a process name?
<mac_v> asac: ah ha..! nm applet does things differently... as soon as the size goes beyond 24px it searches for the next bigger [32px] icon and scales it down and uses it... similarly for 32px  , as soon as panel size changes to 33px, 48px icon is used after being scaled down... whereas other applets only change when the panel size hits 32px [the next icon size normally available] :/
<mac_v> note the messaging indicator... it never changes icon size ;)  always 22px icon whatever the size of the panel is
<mac_v> other applets just use the 24px icon until the panel size reaches 32px , and the 32px icon until the 48px
<fta2> asac, yeah, that was my point, it's clueless as it is
<asac> mac_v: feels odd ... will check that
<mac_v> thanks :)
<asac> mac_v: i dont see anything that would scale it
<asac> it just uses the pixbuf from what i see
<asac> so maybe it just looks good if you are at even multiples of the original size icon
<asac> mac_v: hmm. ok i see it
<mac_v> asac: but thats what happens for me... it scales...  maybe comparing how other applets do it might give a clue.. i wonder  how gpm does it
<asac> applet just loads the icon using gtk
<asac> using the size it gets for the status icon
<asac> feels more like a gtk bug
<asac> nm doesnt really know about the size it will get
<asac> also ... dont you now get greyscaled icons if you shrink the panel below 22?
<mac_v> asac: below 22 it seems to use only the 22px icon.. i use a 19px panel and it uses the 22px icon
<asac> yes. whatever. so it uses 22
<asac> and if you make it bigger it will use 24 ;)
<mac_v> yup
<mac_v> ;p
 * mac_v wishes nm uses same method as gpm ;) and would have no need to worry about gtk 
<asac> well. this means your hack is broken ;)
<asac> but thats not a nm-applet bug
<mac_v> asac: hmm? i didnt understand
<asac> if you make the icon bigger you will get the colorful icons
<asac> not the greyscale ones
<asac> or the other way around (if you make it smaller)
<asac> cant rememmber if you put greyscale in 22 or 24
<asac> i dont know what gpm uses. if you have other apps that work right let me know
<asac> gpm is a mess afaict ;)
<mac_v> asac: but nm-signal-* are specific icons so they cont change to color ;) the nm-device-wired doesnt use 16px icon on panel.. so i'm safe for now :)
<mac_v> dont* change to color
<asac> sorry. thought you put that in22
<asac> not 16
<asac> didnt know that signal are not greyscale in panel
<asac> hmm. seems its greyscale everywhere
<mac_v> the nm-signal are greyscale... so there is no problem regarding that... since they are separate labels
<mac_v> only the 16px nm-device-wired is color , the 22px and 24px are greyscale ;)
<asac> ok it uses gtk_status_icon_from_name
<asac> so might have different logic then the pixbuf logic
<asac> feels buggy in gtk
<mac_v> asac: actually its not a bug , that the way gtk works , it scales icons to fit the area available...
<mac_v> asac: but the rest of the applet seem to use something other than gtk or maybe use fixed icon sizes
<mac_v> asac: i think gpm and the volume applet do something like for 24-31 use always size 24px and dont scale
<asac> its all gtk
<asac> i moved the bug there
<mac_v> eitherway.. if its solved ... it would be awesome ;)
<asac> not for karmic i think
<asac> but should be low hanging fruit for next cycle
<mac_v> yeah , atleast for gnome3 ;)
<mac_v> asac: the bluetooth icon name? when that is updated in Ubuntu , could you ping me... :) the icon names will need to be updated in Humanity too
<asac> mac_v: is there a bug in launchpad to track this?
<asac> sorry if thats obvious ;)
<mac_v> yup , just a sec
<mac_v> asac: Bug #437162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437162 in gnome-bluetooth "Gnome Bluetooth needs to use different icons for notification area and system menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437162
<mac_v> thats from where the upstream bug started ;)
 * asac nm debugging bbl
<micahg> asac: did you see ff3.5.4 build1?
<fta> micahg, Oct 07 12:09:14 <fta>     FIREFOX_3_5_4_RELEASE
<dtchen> fta: we'll need to tackle your openarea bug in Lucid. I plan to add osspd to handle it.
<dtchen> fta: so, sorry for not getting to it this cycle [honestly, had higher priority bugs]
<dtchen> openarena*
<fta> dtchen, that would be nice, i was ready to uninstall it as it's unplayable right now
<micahg> fta: I'm usually sleeping then :)
<dtchen> fta: it doesn't really help that SDL devs can't pinpoint the regression ):
<dtchen> oh well, more work later.
<dtchen> just have to knock out 500 bugs in the next two weeks! (:
<fta> dtchen, until recently, the sound was just disappearing but the game itself was playable. but now, the video is all jerky when there's too many sounds happening at once
<dtchen> fta: yeah, we're missing the linux patches for RtKit
<micahg> fta: asac: are we dropping seamonkey for karmic?
<fta> micahg, i don't know but we probably should
<dtchen> fta: I work around it by adding @audio with RT privileges in /etc/security/limits.conf
<fta> dtchen, how do i do that?
<dtchen> 22:56 <dtchen> @audio           -       rtprio          99
<dtchen> 22:56 <dtchen> @audio           -       nice            -19
<dtchen> 22:56 <dtchen> @audio           -       memlock         unlimited
<fta> i already have those 3 lines
<dtchen> with PA 0.9.19?
<fta> 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu1~ubuntuaudiodev4~
<dtchen> right, that's pretty much 0.9.19 that's in the repo now
<dtchen> well, we'll go through the stuff after 9.10 releases
<fta> dtchen, since the last few days, each time i start or unpause a stream, there's a glitch
<dtchen> using totem? mplayer? rhythmbox?
<fta> dtchen, mplayer
<asac> micahg: why are we dropping seamonkey?
<av`> asac, is makedev really needed on bluez?
<av`> asac, e.g as depends
<asac> av`: not sure. check the code or the changelog to see why its there
<asac> could have been forgotten, but mostlikely its there for some debian ports ;)
<av`> asac, is set as an alternative for udev
<av`> makedev | udev
<asac> i would think for ports then
<asac> file a bug against debian
<av`> there is a debian bug asking to remove it
<asac> (if you think its wrong=
<asac> depends on the rational
<av`> policy violation
<asac> does it hurt?
<asac> what is in policy?
<av`> asac, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=546860
<ubottu> Debian bug 546860 in bluez "bluez: depends on extra package (makedev)" [Serious,Open]
<asac> fta: did you repush modemmanager ?
<asac> would be really great ;)
<asac> and then its also after 10 ;)
<fta> was i supposed to?
<asac> fta: i asked for it ;)
<fta> sorry, i missed it
<asac> fta: but if you missed it consider this the request ;)
<asac> no problem
<av`> asac, what do you think?
<fta> done
<asac> av`: i am one of those that doesnt care about these kind of things ;)
<asac> its probably a bug yes.
<asac> fta: thx
<av`> asac, so you would say to remove it and leave udev alone
<asac> dan did some modem refactorings ... wanted to check if he dropped a bomb or med-kit ;)
<micahg> asac: fta wanted to since there was low usage
<micahg> but if we're not, then maybe we should push SM2 since RC1 was just released
<asac> av`: yes.
<av`> asac, k, thanks
<asac> micahg: i am not sure about the quality ;)
<asac> but maybe you are right
<asac> too bad we are still stuck at tbird 2
<av`> asac, you should try claws-mail
<av`> asac, it's way better than TB
<av`> for performances, filters, faster IMAP handling
<asac> i am just the messenger ... i use it for obvious reasons for some
<asac> but we hav a huge load of users ;)
<asac> so pumping in tbird 3 would have been great ... if it only were stable
<asac> ;)
<av`> is it not stable yet?
<micahg> asac: release is supposed to be before karmic release
<av`> asac, what did they add / fix to TB 3?
<micahg> asac: they are testing b4 with users this thursday
<micahg> I was going to try to build a b4 package
<micahg> asac: I'll try to fix up SM this week to work with SM2
<fta> micahg, a bunch of users asked me to do b4 in my PPA as i used to do in the past
<fta> but i wanted to do that in a better place
<fta> so i needed to discuss that PPA re-org topic with asac
<micahg> ok, well, I create a stable testbed PPA for myself, fta
<micahg> so I'll upload it there and propose a merge with the changes
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-13
<fta> asac, http://groups.google.com/group/chromium-dev/browse_thread/thread/1b4db315741e2c03
<ripps> Man, I'm loving chromium. Fastest meanist browser in linux
<fta> ripps, yep, i just need a real adblocker to be really happy
<ripps> fta: chromeextensions.org has 2
<fta> not an ad-hider or tinyproxy
<ripps> I'm using adblocker+, it seems to work fine for me
<fta> i want something that prevents ads from being loaded
<fta> something similar to adblock+ from firefox
<BUGabundo> fta: why not use that app that blocks on ip based ?
<BUGabundo> can't recall its name
<fta> i want it inside the browser, not a system wide proxy with ACLs
<ripps> BUGabundo: you mean moblock?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<BUGabundo> can't recall its name
<fta> moblock is mostly for p2p
<LLStarks> asac.
<LLStarks> sup.
<LLStarks> micahg, is asac doing anything about the autocomplete disaster karmic is gonna ship with?
<LLStarks> fff
<LLStarks> he's gone
<asac> LLStarks: not sure what you mean
<asac> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, we should talk about that ppa reorg
<asac> fta: yes.
<asac> what would you suggest?
<fta> not sure
<fta> common request is to have tb3 alone, or ff3.5 out
<asac> mozillateam is still an issue for you?
<asac> ok so what we need are ppas for:
<asac> PRODUCT-milestones (firefox tbird, etc.)
<asac> PRODUCT-daily (firefox, tbird, etc.)
<asac> under some team
<fta> asac, so ff 3.[567] and theit xuls in the same ppa?
<fta> their
<asac> fta: so basically i think yes.
<asac> there is one caveat though
<asac> milestone != backport
<fta> ?
<asac> backports would involve things like the ffox 3.5 default transition
<asac> (which caused our daily hardy users to suffer a bit)
<asac> while milestones would just be either .head for unreleaseed stuff
<asac> bull-shit
<asac> still i guess you get the difference ;)
<asac> not sure if we want both or just one
<fta> hm
<asac> i think we should do a "backports" archive
<asac> to get started
<asac> thats probably what most want anyway
<asac> and less maintenance for us as everything comes just from .head
<asac> then based on feedback we can do or not do a pure milestone release
<asac> err ppa
<asac> in anycase i think that all versions should be in same archive
<asac> usually we hav different package names
<asac> so its an explicit opt-in
<asac> except for the default transitions of course
<asac> where users would automatically go to next amjor version
<fta> so some people will still have to pin 3.5 because they want 3.6 or 3.7 but not 3.5 as it's in the archives
<asac> fta: yes, but we cannot make different archives also because of the transition thing
<asac> i dont think we can address all issues by archive layout
<asac> maybe we should rather work on a simple UI where users can select what they want to do and then they get the right repos + pinning
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> .j ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> whoops
<fta> asac, and what about the location of those ppa? do we keep the same team or move to web-tech or what?
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=22307#c19
<fta> asac, btw, i still have no b-m icon in firefox :(
<asac> fta: team depends on you ... we moved away from mozillateam becaues you didnt felt uncomfortable
<asac> i think mozillateam is right place
<asac> otherwise we can use webtech
<asac> fta: yes renaming is right (ffmpeg chromium)
<fta> does apparmor produce logs by default?
<fta> i'm fighting with bind on an server running jaunty
<micahg> fta: doesn't it log to syslog?
<fta> no idea
<asac> fta: it logs to dmesg/syslog
<LLStarks> asac. we've been playing tag for a few days but that autocomplete bug is still an issue even after that custom xulrunner build.
<asac> LLStarks: did I ask whether you tried to disable all extensions?
<LLStarks> didn't matter
<LLStarks> happens on a fresh box
<asac> LLStarks: fresh == fresh profile ... without even any history etc.? orimported data?
<LLStarks> alan pater's comments are also important
<LLStarks> yes
<fta> asac, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33599773/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.xulrunner-1.9.3_1.9.3~a1~hg20091013r33797%2Bnobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~jaunty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<fta> res/broken-image.png is gone
<jdstrand> fta: apparmor logs via the kernel. that means it will be in /var/log/kern.log or if you have auditd installed, /var/log/audit./audit.log
<jdstrand> err... /var/log/audit/audit.log
<fta> jdstrand, no /var/log/audit/ here
<jdstrand> fta: ok, then look in /var/log/kern.log
<fta> oh, "if you have auditd installed", ok
<fta> ok, nothing from bind9
<fta> in my desktop, i see a bunch of rejects for evince
<fta> dekstopS
<fta> Oct 13 02:19:52 ix kernel: [214018.210462] type=1503 audit(1255389113.807:32): operation="open" pid=24330 parent=1 profile="/usr/bin/evince" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/etc/orbitrc"
<fta> Oct 12 15:57:03 cube kernel: [16802.663093] type=1503 audit(1254932007.737:35): operation="exec" pid=2221 parent=2218 profile="/usr/bin/evince" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/bin/dash"
<jdstrand> fta: this is on karmic?
<fta> yes
<jdstrand> fta: /bin/dash? that is odd. what pdf caused that?
<jdstrand> fta: is that all of the denied messages?
<fta> mostly, i have a lot for the /etc/orbitrc ::r
<jdstrand> fta: do you have a firefox plugin/extension that manipulates/uses PDFs in same way?
<fta> no
<fta> i usually open pdf from my desktop or from emails (evolution or mutt)
<fta> (desktop meant nautilus)
<jdstrand> fta: can you tell me what package provides your /etc/orbitrc? eg 'ls -l /etc/orbitrc && dpkg -S /etc/orbitrc'
<fta> liborbit0
<fta> no rdepends, probably a leftover
<jdstrand> that isn't in karmic...
<jdstrand> fta: I've made a note to silence that message
<fta> rc  liborbit0                                0.5.17-11.1ubuntu4                       Libraries for ORBit - a CORBA ORB
<fta> removed but i still have the confs
<jdstrand> fta: for now, feel free to purge to get rid of the log spam
<jdstrand> yeah, that is gnome 1 stuff afaics
<fta> yep, i also use corba in my own dev, to talk to some remote agents
<fta> but that's liborbit2
 * jdstrand nods
<micahg> asac: TB3 RC1 Nov 3
<fta> [reed], do you have/know a bug id for pages being shown/opened blank until they are refreshed? it's annoying
<fta> asac, ^^, same question for the missing icons
<[reed]> fta: yes, I cc'd you
<[reed]> mozilla bug 520422
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 520422 in IPC "Enable about:memory on Linux" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=520422
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> that's not it
 * [reed] looks
<av`> kenvandine, do you follow gwibber?
<[reed]> huh
<[reed]> maybe I didn't cc you
<[reed]> hmm
<av`> kenvandine, if you need any upload before the freeze, please ping me
<av`> kenvandine, freeze is on 15 of october, so one day left to get in the best of gwibber
<[reed]> mozilla bug 509278
<[reed]> there it is
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 509278 in Widget: Gtk "Intermittent rendering issues (on reflow?)" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=509278
<jcastro> av`: are there any pending fixes for gwibber that need to go in?
<av`> jcastro, dunno, that's why I asked
<av`> I saw a bug the other day
<av`> with urgency high
<jcastro> oh I'm sure there are plenty of those. :p
<fta> i'm not aware of any, at least ken didn't asked me to sponsor anything, or i missed it
<jcastro> I think we're fine tbh, it's stopped crashing and sucking for me
<jcastro> what about you guys?
<av`> fta, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/351708
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 351708 in gwibber "[pkg depends issue?] Unable to add accounts using Gwibber in fresh Kubuntu Jaunty installation" [High,Triaged]
<av`> jcastro, ^^
<av`> this is bad
<av`> and should be fixed
<fta> jcastro, except for no non-ugly gwibber theme when using darkroom, it's fine
<av`> fta, jcastro: this should be checked
<av`> if the bug is still there, and someone gonna do a fresh installation of ubuntu it won't work
<jcastro> ok I just did a fresh install of my laptop like yesterday and it worked
<jcastro> I dunno about kubuntu though
<av`> jcastro, kubuntu does not have all needed GNOME depends
<av`> that's why it might fail
<av`> and gwibber is actually a GNOME app
<av`> but someone can use it under kubuntu as well, so this should be verified
<jcastro> ok I will look into it
<jcastro> the reporter is in my loco so I can ask him to confirm. :D
<av`> great :)
<av`> jcastro, give a apt-cache show gwibber
<av`> it will show you no gnome-keyring depends
<av`> jcastro, and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/24522308/gwibber.error.txt is about a keyring error
<jcastro> yeah I know it's not in there
<jcastro> but the version he's reporting is like 2 major releases ago
<jcastro> need to find out what's going on in karmic ubuntu
<av`> python-gnome2 takes in python-keyring
<av`> but that's not enough
<av`> eagles0513875, around?
<ripps> The latest build of chromium doesn't use gtk colors with unselected tabs anymore
<fta> dtchen, each time i hit esc in vim, or do something that triggers a system sound, i now hear a loud glitch (i use visible_bell, not audible_bell, and no sound theme)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-14
<kenvandine> av`, we will want one :)
<kenvandine> thx
<mac_v> asac: ping.. ;) ... last day for changes... is the gnome-bluetooth[ubuntu] being updated?
<eagles0513875> mac_v: pong :P
<mac_v> lol ;)
<eagles0513875> how goes it mac_v
<eagles0513875> starting my morning off reading about data bases lol
<mac_v> eagles0513875: bah , nothing much... the UX guys want the humanity icon changes by today... so getting things done asap ;)  and it was fun with the U1 wrongly tagging all files/folders  as U1synchronized ;p
<eagles0513875> hehe sounds like fun im reading for my course about databases at the moment
<eagles0513875> and i still need to finish verifying the flipping bind wood extensions but am swamped with stuff for my coursse
<asac> mac_v: no on my list for today
<micahg> asac: when's the final day to get something into karmic?
<micahg> low priority...
<micahg> asac: bug 411691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411691 in firefox "many Exception... "update.locale file doesn't exist" in console" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411691
<asac> micahg: today ;)
<micahg> ugh
<|eagles0513875|> morning asac and micahg
<asac> hi
<asac> micahg: you think we need to fix update.locale?
<|eagles0513875|> how goes it
<asac> let me check what that update.locale thing actualyl does
<micahg> asac: there were 2 options, one was to touch the file, the second was to remove locale from the update string
<micahg> we don't use it
<micahg> it shouldn't be firing since we have disabled the updater
<micahg> but it was a bug
<mac_v> asac: when will the bluetooth be fixed? could you pls do it today... thats probably the last of the fixes needed for humanity
<micahg> fixed in 3.6+
<micahg> he said he would fix it maybe on 3.5
<micahg> but I figure at this point we can't wait
<micahg> and should add a patch to temporarily fix it
<micahg> asac: If I commit something later this morning, could you still get it in?
<micahg> or rather propose a merge
<mac_v> asac: since its gonna be in RC , could you consider a few mins for this :)
<asac> mac_v: its on my list for today .... :)
<mac_v> asac: wohooo.. ! thanks :)
<asac> and there might be another chance next monday
<asac> new gnome tarballs coming
<asac> but i definitly will do that today
 * asac gest cofffee
<micahg> asac: I'll be back in about 7 hours
<asac> micahg: i will check the update.locale touch
<asac> will upload ffox today maybe i can take that
<asac> thx
<micahg> asac: I would suggest a patch for the locale string instead
<micahg> since it shouldn't be a problem on future releases
<micahg> why should we create another file for no reason
<asac> micahg: i am not sure yet. have to check what its use is ;)
<asac> micahg: is there a patch somewhere?
<micahg> I can make one :)
<asac> micahg: talk to you in 7 hours then. i will check and then we can decide
<asac> ;)
<micahg> asac: here's the conversation I had with rs in the mozilla dev channel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/292975/
 * micahg is off to sleep
<av`> kenvandine, I'll be busy the whole day, open a bug, attach a debdiff and assign it to me, when I get back home I gonna process it
<av`> kenvandine, so we make it before the tomorrow's freeze
<av`> :)
<asac> mac_v: sorry that i asked you three times now, but what was the upstream bug id for the icon change? making a list so i dont forget to take anything
<mac_v> asac: lp > Bug #437162  ... gbo > https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=596564
<ubottu> Gnome bug 596564 in applet "Uses application icon in system tray" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437162 in gnome-bluetooth "Gnome Bluetooth needs to use different icons for notification area and system menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437162
<asac> thx
<asac> added
<asac> fta: wow. we got merge request on chromium parts ;)
<asac> lets party
<jdstrand> asac: hi! have another merge request for you (https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/firefox/firefox-449286/+merge/13344)
<jdstrand> asac: it's not critical, but would be nice
<rbelem> asac, ping
<rbelem> asac, firefox still with extensions problems :-/
<rbelem> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/293159/
<asac> jdstrand: can you include the ubuntu-bug one we talked about ?
<asac> that would help me ;)
<asac> as i wouldnt have to test
<jdstrand> asac: ok
<asac> rbelem: i sthatjust and error or are you having any symptoms?
<asac> jdstrand: i will do an upload later tonight.
<asac> thx
<asac> jdstrand: what is "k" access?
<jdstrand> asac: locking
<rbelem> asac, the symptom is that plugins do not load
<asac> jdstrand: you added "k" to the .sqlite in that merge ;)
<asac> rbelem: plugins? you mean extensions?
<rbelem> ops...
<rbelem> asac, yep extensions
<jdstrand> asac: it should be:
<jdstrand> -  @{HOME}/.mozilla/**/*.sqlite k,
<jdstrand> +  @{HOME}/.mozilla/**/*.sqlite* k,
<jdstrand> asac: we had sqlite before, but I changed that to sqlite*, since the zotero extension uses ...sqlite.tmp
<asac> jdstrand: ok. but what does "k" mean? lock?
<asac> hmm ok
<jdstrand> asac: yes, lock
<asac> zotero?
<asac> what is zotero?
<asac> why does it use .tmp :(
<jdstrand> http://www.zotero.org/
<asac> maybe thats something we want to break ;)
<asac> anyway. i think looks good
<jdstrand> heh
<asac> if you could add the ubuntu-bug execute/read permission that owuld be perfect ;)
<asac> jdstrand: bug 433128 and bug 449423
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433128 in firefox-3.5 "Apparmor denies firefox extension execution" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449423 in firefox-3.5 "report a problem is broken because of apparmor" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449423
<asac> the former is fixed?
<jdstrand> asac: you committed my merge already for ubuntu4
<jdstrand> asac: bzr diff -r 471..472
<asac> jdstrand: ok so that will happen in that upload. great.
<asac> rbelem: system installed plugins do not load? or nothing new?
<asac> do you always get "restart required" i nthe tools -> addons dialog?
<rbelem> asac, yup, do not load and always shows  "restart required"
<asac> very good
<asac> rbelem: please backup your .mozilla thing so it stays reproducible
<asac> rbelem: go to about:config and enable extension manager logging
<asac> extensions.logging.enabled
<asac> thats the key
<asac> start firefox and tell me what you see
<rbelem> asac, ok
<jdstrand> asac: ok, implemented and tested fix for bug #449423. merge request in https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/firefox/firefox-449423/+merge/13349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449423 in firefox-3.5 "report a problem is broken because of apparmor" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449423
<asac> tx
<jdstrand> sure
<rbelem> asac, the output after the logging enabled http://paste.ubuntu.com/293185/
<asac> very good
<asac> rbelem: what package version installed?
<rbelem> asac, ii  firefox-3.5                                3.5.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<rbelem> asac, i have to go. i will come back in one hour and half
<rbelem> asac, thx a lot
<asac> rbelem: thx. i have to give you a few things to test so we can track this down.
<asac> i made  patch whih i know works, but upstream wasnt happy because it was too dirty, so i appreciate that you see this now and can help ;)
<asac> rbelem: in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3/components there is an nsExtensionManager.js ... please copy that somewher ein your home and replace it with this file: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/nsExtensionManager.js.1
<asac> then post the logging output again
<bdrung> asac: what's the progress of bug 445899?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 445899 in mozilla-devscripts "Sync mozilla-devscripts 0.17 (main) from Debian unstable (main). " [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/445899
<asac> jdstrand: ^^ you think you can kick that off?
<asac> its a bug fix only release ;)
<asac> well ... slight adjustment  ;)
<jdstrand> asac: sure. can you add a comment saying it is ok?
<asac> didn i open it?
<asac> ;)
<asac> done
<jdstrand> asac: it is listed as Denjamin Drung
<asac> jdstrand: ^
<jdstrand> ok cool
<asac> thx a bunch
<bdrung> asac: i was faster than you? ;)
<asac> bdrung: i will work all night today and do all the extensions not yet done
<asac> from the wiki page ;)
<bdrung> asac: wow, thanks
<asac> if you want to upload a bunch too, just go ahead ;)
<asac> well thats my goal
<asac> if i dont make all ... ;)
<asac> hmm. seems that wiki page was not full filled for a bunch of extension at the bottom
<bdrung> asac: i have eclipse to release (and stand up tomorrow very early - that's against the 'genfer konvention')
<asac> haha
<asac> ok
<asac> in cae you want light food with upload credits, extensions are your way to go :)
<asac> i usually like doing simple stuff while doing big stuff ;)
<bdrung> ;)
<bdrung> asac: let me do some merges
<asac> merges?
<jdstrand> asac: done
<jdstrand> asac: one last merge for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/firefox/firefox-439484/+merge/13355
<jdstrand> asac: again, not critical, but simple and would be nice
<bdrung> asac: av` and me have made some packages policy compatible in debian.
<asac> please use the branches ;)
<asac> then there is not much need to merge right?
<asac> rather sync
<asac> bdrung: are the merges on that extensionreview list?
<asac> so i dont do them while you merge ;)
<bdrung> asac: we do not rename the packages to xul-ext -> mergo
<bdrung> asac: they are not special marked. let me see...
<asac> imo that rename shouldnt have happened in debian alone
<asac> yes, please put you in the assignee row for those
<eagles0513875> asac: is there a deadline for the extensions
<asac> yes... last week
<eagles0513875> :L(
<eagles0513875> :(
<asac> we will do just whats left now .... done
<asac> next cycle is another chance
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<eagles0513875> :( well bind wood is ready just few things i need to finish up
<av`> eagles0513875, I've heard this latest phrase like 200 times now
<eagles0513875> :(
<av`> if I get logs I think I can write a book with all these phrases
<eagles0513875> i guess im not cut out to be a dev :(
<jcastro> don't let it get you down, freezes cut everyone!
<bdrung> eagles0513875: m-d 0.17 will tell you if you made a packaging mistake
<asac> eagles0513875: watch commits we do to the extension branches
<asac> and try to learn from that
<eagles0513875> asac: i dunno how much i would learn i actually learn from trying
<eagles0513875> jcastro: i just feel like i havent had give enough time to bind wood extension i was working on
<asac> eagles0513875: then try to replay the stuff we do locally
<asac> e.g. look what was done
<asac> uncommit it locally
<asac> then do it on your own ;)
<eagles0513875> you know what i will probably finish that up this evening once i finish printing these notes
<asac> whatever, do it as an excersize
<av`> eagles0513875, bindwood package is easy and it's like 3 weeks you're working on it
<asac> we will do that on the branch and then you can compare if you did the same
<asac> that gives you feedback on what you did
<eagles0513875> av`: i have started lecutres and im still trying to get back into a routine
<av`> eagles0513875, I'm at university and I have plenty of stuff to study
<av`> plus lessons, and many more stuff
<av`> so if you don't wanna learn just say so
<eagles0513875> i do
<eagles0513875> i love linux i love the kubuntu community
<eagles0513875> i have tried other distros and always end up back on kubuntu
<eagles0513875> so something is being done right here
<av`> I keep hoping that what ikonia said is not true
<eagles0513875> i admit time management is what i lack
<eagles0513875> well i did and completed the first task asac assigned me
<asac> eagles0513875: yes. thats ok
<asac> i dont think you lack the willingness to work
<asac> i am not yet sure what blocks you. i dont think its time
<asac> its probably just the way you approach stuff
<asac> like: if you do something ... finish it with all the work required and then do something else
<asac> often its harder to start to do things then to think about starting it
<eagles0513875> asac: its time management i need to come up with a schedule that works for me in regards to helping out here and with studies
<asac> so take 1h ... do the task
<asac> done
<asac> eagles0513875: right. but you chat enough to have that time ;)
<eagles0513875> true
<asac> so time management might be a general issue ;) ... but i don think its the problem for this
<asac> its really the way you approach things ... like not-getting-started
<eagles0513875> will get onto finishing bindwood after i print out my notes
<asac> open the editr... just do it (TM) ;)
<asac> rather than thinking 30 minutes if you have enough time to do it ;)
<eagles0513875> asac: and also i would help out at school but problem there is all downloads are blocked
<asac> you can branch stuff before that
<asac> work while you are bored
<eagles0513875> ya
<asac> and push when you get home
<asac> no need to download anyting during extension stuff
 * eagles0513875 makes note to self about branching before leaving the house
<eagles0513875> i got the i think i can mentality running through my head right now
<eagles0513875> av`: and asac working on bindwood now finishing up the testing of it
 * eagles0513875 gets down to finishing up bindwood
<eagles0513875> •	remove unzip from Build-Depends, if there is no direct unzip call in debian/rules
<eagles0513875> •	remove zip from Build-Depends, if there is no direct zip call in debian/rules
<eagles0513875>  
<eagles0513875> asac: what do those mean
<eagles0513875> anyone can answer that question for that matter doesnt have to be asac
<av`> 'if there is no direct unzip call in debian/rules' says it
<eagles0513875> does that have something to do with packaging or something?
<av`> ?
<av`> eagles0513875, debian/rules is something related to packaging,
<av`> ye
<av`> s
<eagles0513875> av`: just trying to understand the meaning behind some of the things im doing
<eagles0513875> ill be right back and continue
<eagles0513875> bout ready to make another push with some improvements such as updated email from motu email to devel email and some other things
<av`> great
<eagles0513875> av`: actually do have some other questions to throw out there but at the moment i have to run some where :)
<eagles0513875> av`: you asac and bdrug have motivated me actually
<eagles0513875> if you av` can do it and study so can i
<av`> let's hope it's true
<av`> ;)
<bdrung> my name is still not 'drug' ;)
<eagles0513875> i should be able to churn out god willing one extension a day
<av`> lol
<eagles0513875> sry bdrung
<av`> ahahah
<av`> b - drug
<eagles0513875> i type faster then i read and fail to use tab completion
<eagles0513875> av`: ill pastbinit my control file to see if everything ok looks ok to u with some more of the changes i have made
<eagles0513875> be back in a few
<av`> k, cool
<av`> k
<jagadeesh> in thread mode in thunderbird, how can I jump to unread email?
<jagadeesh> in thread mode in thunderbird, how can I jump to unread email?
<Mook_sb> "n", I think?
<Mook_sb> (Go -> Next -> Unread message)
<bdrung> asac: that's the list: http://packages.debian.org/search?suite=sid&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=xul-ext
<rbelem> asac, i'm back
<fta> jcastro, what happened to the archive reorg? i answered some questions from colin & daniel a few weeks ago, no news since
<eagles0513875> av`: im back
<eagles0513875> let me pastbinit my control file and let me know what u think
<jcastro> fta: I haven't been tracking what's going on with that
<av`> fta, cjwatson gonna send more mails soon
<av`> fta, after uds I guess
<av`> karmic needs to go out
<av`> then there is time for that
<eagles0513875> av`: http://pastebin.comf17de408c
<eagles0513875> let me know how it looks i have 2 things that need to be gone through or added in that file
<eagles0513875> av`: can i push those changes i have made even though its bout 3 things or so
<eagles0513875> av`: you had a chance to look at my paste prior to me pushing some more changes i have made
<fta> i want the icons in firefox back
<eagles0513875> which icons fta
<fta> in the bookmarks toolbar
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<fta> oh, they are back
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> asac or bdrung you guys in the office or out of the office
<fta> they were gone for ~a week
<eagles0513875> dunno m8
<bdrung> eagles0513875: i was here (but busy with various things)
<eagles0513875> bdrung: would you mind taking a quick look at my control file to make sure everythign except for 2 things is there before i push
<bdrung> eagles0513875: 1. do you call zip in debian/rules?
<eagles0513875> neither zip or unzip in debian/rules
<bdrung> eagles0513875: 2. the Provides, Depends, and Enhances missing
<bdrung> eagles0513875: 3. xpi:Depends was renamed to xpi:Recommends (-> bump m-d to >= 0.16~)
<bdrung> eagles0513875: 1. then remove zip from Build-Depends
<eagles0513875> didnt i already do the recommends and bumped the m-d to 0.16~
<bdrung> ups, you bumped it already
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you have 'Recommends: ${xpi:Depends}'
<eagles0513875> isnt that right cuz there are other packages under depends
<eagles0513875> couchdb and python-desktopcouch
<bdrung> ?
<bdrung> you should add ${misc:Depends} to Depends
<eagles0513875> then what happens to those dependences which are listed under depends?
<bdrung> eagles0513875: they stay there
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok so will add misc:depends to that
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> with the ${}
<asac> rbelem: id you try?
<asac> did
<eagles0513875> bdrung: other then that everythign else ok
<bdrung> yes, it looks good
<asac> 17:32 < asac> rbelem: in /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.3/components there is an nsExtensionManager.js ... please copy that somewher ein your home and replace it with this file:  http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/nsExtensionManager.js.1
<eagles0513875> :) making another push now then :)
<eagles0513875> im getting an interesting error about paths are not versioned so i couldnt commit my changes :(
<bdrung> ?
<eagles0513875> im running bzr commit and then the link to my branch that im working on
<eagles0513875> so i can push it
<eagles0513875> what am i doing wrong here
<eagles0513875> this is a strange error im trying to commit changes as i made an addition to the change long but im getting something about paths not versioned error
 * eagles0513875 starts banging head on desk
<eagles0513875> bdrung: what am i doing wrong in regards to committing changes im missing a step just dont know what
<bdrung> eagles0513875: cd into your bzr directory and run 'bzr ci' there
<eagles0513875> i knew i was missing something
<bdrung> ;)
<eagles0513875> thanks :)
<eagles0513875> well those changes have been pushed
<bdrung> link
<bdrung> ?
<eagles0513875> hold on a sec
<eagles0513875> bdrung: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<rbelem> asac, firefox dies with the new file
<eagles0513875> whoops that didnt copy right bdmurray
<eagles0513875> damn i cant type tonight and im uber tab completion failure
<eagles0513875> bdrung: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~eagles051387/firefox-extensions/bindwood.ubuntu.lp425631
<eagles0513875> re packaging and goign ot reinstall it and retest to see if it works with 3.5
<bdrung> eagles0513875: über is written with 'ü' ;)
<eagles0513875> ?
<rbelem> asac, i copied the http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/nsExtensionManager.js.1 to /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1.3/components/nsExtensionManager.js
<eagles0513875> im getting jibberish here bdrung
<eagles0513875> über is written with 'ü :P
<bdrung> eagles0513875: Depends is a _comma_ separated list
<eagles0513875> doh
<eagles0513875> bdrung: how can i push it since i didnt make any changes to the change log cuz im getting an error when i do about versioned and not versioned again
<eagles0513875> i tried adding a line then removing it then running bzr ci to commit it again but i couldnt push it :(
<bdrung> eagles0513875: 'bzr push' does not work? are you in the correct directory?
<eagles0513875> doh
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> im still getting the error about uncommited changes
<eagles0513875> i just want to push a minor update with out bumping out the revision since all i did was add a comma
<bdrung> eagles0513875: 'bzr st' and 'bzr cdiff' are your friends.
<eagles0513875> what does st do and cdiff
<eagles0513875> and whats the diff between the 2
<bdrung> st = status
<bdrung> cdiff = colored diff
<eagles0513875> the only thing that changed is a comma after python-desktopcouch
<bdrung> gimme the error log
<eagles0513875> bzr: ERROR WOrking tree "/home/jonathan/bindwood.ubuntu" has uncommitted changes
<eagles0513875> the only uncommitted changes is in debian/control
<eagles0513875> even when i run bzr status thats only thing that shows modified
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you should commit it then: bzr ci
<eagles0513875> i havent made any changes to the changelog it shows up blank and then when i try to save the changes and commit it doesnt cuz its blank
<bdrung> eagles0513875: what does bzr diff show?
<eagles0513875> only the debian/control file has been modified
<bdrung> eagles0513875: running bzr ci and add describe your changes (e.g. 'added missing comma'), save and exit
<bdrung> and then push it
<eagles0513875> bdrung: is that necessary to document though
<bdrung> eagles0513875: yes, every commit needs a comment (otherwise it will be aborted)
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> rebuilding to test with ff
<eagles0513875> bdrung: changes committed and pushed reinstalling to test
<eagles0513875> strange gdebinstall is crashing O_o
<eagles0513875> bdrung: thanks for your patience with me this evening :)
<bdrung> yw
<eagles0513875> thing i need food this evening im famished
<eagles0513875> but then again want to stay here and finish bindwood
<eagles0513875> so asac could merge it tomorrow
<bdrung> eagles0513875: 2. the Provides, and Enhances missing1. then remove zip from Build-Depends
<bdrung> tbd
<eagles0513875> zip and unzip were never there to begin with
<bdrung> ?
<eagles0513875> tbd = to be done
<eagles0513875> bah im getting myself confused zip and unzip in debian/rules before
<eagles0513875> im just going through this one step at a time copied all the points into a word document and as i complete them delete them so i know what i have done
<LLStarks> micahg. sup.
<micahg> hi LLStarks
<LLStarks> i'm not sure why you need a screenshot for that bug i filed.
<LLStarks> it's fitt's law.
<LLStarks> there is not enough separate in terms of pixels.
<micahg> LLStarks: I don't see the issue, when the menu is open, it's open
<micahg> are you using the standard icon set?
<LLStarks> yes.
<micahg> the back button should be big enough
<LLStarks> and i've triggered the bug 12 times today.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 12 in rosetta ""Next 10 messages" changes Display Settings" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12
<micahg> I'm using the smaller icons and I don't have the issue
<LLStarks> stupid bot.
<LLStarks> what icon set?
<eagles0513875> heheh
 * eagles0513875 wonders what would happen if i added AI to the bots would they rise up and rebel like in i robot
<LLStarks> it's still less than 10 pixels no matter the icon size.
<micahg> i don't remember, but my icons are smaller now
<micahg> do you have the issue opening a new window?
<LLStarks> no.
<LLStarks> my mouse is pretty expensive, but sometimes i veer too high.
<micahg> so, when hitting the back button you open a new window?
<LLStarks> no.l
<LLStarks> no. a new window is accidentally opened instead of going back.
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you need to finish a ff extension before adding ai to the bog - so we are safe :p
<LLStarks> because they are close together.
<eagles0513875> bdrung: i know i have yet to learn AI in my course that will be next yr god willing lol
<micahg> I don't see how that's possible
<LLStarks> you accidentally click file>new window
<micahg> LLStarks: can you do a screencast?
<LLStarks> no i won't
<micahg> why noT?
<LLStarks> i believe i've explained the bug.
<LLStarks> when trying to click the back button, one has the tendency to overshoot the button and click file.
<bdrung> eagles0513875: i studied it last year
<eagles0513875> is it worth learning
<eagles0513875> i was going ot take that since i have to choose 6 half credits next yr that and neural networks
<micahg> LLStarks: I'm sorry, I just don't see how that's possible unless there's a lack of motor control or the mouse is set to move too fast
<micahg> no offense intended
<eagles0513875> i already have an idea for my thesis involving ai and possibly neural networks for speech recognition software
<LLStarks> 400dpi right now.
<LLStarks> goes as high as 800dpi
<micahg> maybe asac would have some insight
<LLStarks> i have fine control of the mouse. the problem lies in the upper boundary of back and lower boundary of file.
<LLStarks> they don't overlap, but they are very close.
<micahg> yes, but why are you aiming so high is my question?
<LLStarks> i don't
<LLStarks> it just lands there.
<micahg> the button seems big enough, even on the small size ones
<LLStarks> it is big enough, but it requires effort to stop in the middle and not near the edges of the button
<micahg> sorry, I've been looking in 3.6, I j 3.5ust pulled up
<micahg> ok, unless you are above the line, it doesn't open the file menu
<micahg> and that button is big
<micahg> so, if there's a problem with the mouse driver, that's another issue
<micahg> and the back button is highlighted when you hover over it
<LLStarks> try swinging from the bottom right to top left of the screen
<LLStarks> with your mouse.
<micahg> no problem for me, idk, that's why I'd like to see what's going on...but feel free to ask someone else
<LLStarks> does shutter do screencasts?
<bdrung> eagles0513875: i studied only the basics (6 ects points - one term). the first half was interesting. i dislike the second - probabilistic ai
 * micahg is looking up Fitt's law
<eagles0513875> not sure what my syllabus will be like but its gotta be an interesting topic
<micahg> LLStarks: gtk-recordmydesktop is pretty nice
<LLStarks> read my mind
<eagles0513875> night yall
<eagles0513875> bdrung: will work on finishing up the last touches to bindwood so i can start on the next one
<micahg> LLStarks: you're not going to like 3.6...
<micahg> icons are smaller
<LLStarks> that sucks
<micahg> idk what to tell you
<micahg> the gui seems to be very good about not opening the menu unless you are above the line above the button
<LLStarks> it's still a fitt's law issue
<LLStarks> maybe 4.0's new ui will fix it
<LLStarks> chrome does a good job  preventing this sort of bug.
<micahg> I read a document describing the law, but I still don't see it
<LLStarks> remember the trough-border scrollbar issue?
<LLStarks> same thing.
<LLStarks> you had to aim for the center of the scrollbar.
<LLStarks> clicking the right bound wasn't an option
<micahg> that seems like a more conventional application of Fitt's law
<LLStarks> anyway, brb
<fta> Mook_sb, stevel: still no fix?
<Mook_sb> fta: with no bug filed in an extended release crunch, not likely :(
<Mook_sb> (the bug being, we don't understand --with-system-sqlite at all)
<fta> just wondering what i should answer to users complaining about lack of upgrades
<fta> maybe i should just delete the ppa
<fta> jcastro, do you think you could find someone to take care of the songbird package & its ppa? i want to drop the ball
<fta> asac, micahg: ^^, unless one of you is interested..
<micahg> it's tempting for me...
<micahg> how often is there breakage?
<fta> not often, but when it happens, it can last a while unless you fix it yourself
<micahg> fta: I'd be willing to give it a try
<fta> very different from chromium where i can easily motivate upstream to fix it
<jcastro> fta: :-/ ok I can look for someone
<micahg> fta: would you mind tutoring me in how your bot works, maybe another time
<fta> jcastro, let's try with micahg ;)
<fta> micahg, sure
<micahg> ok, I have a server I can deploy it to, but I won't be able to start until next week
<fta> micahg, good
<fta> but you'll start with a broken build :P
<micahg> np, I'm used to that now :)
<fta> this time, it's not a patch
<micahg> ok, well, I'll see if I can figure it out
<fta> but it needs a new patch as upstream is apparently unwilling to fix it directly
<micahg> brb, need to see if sound comes back after reboot
<bdrung> asac: i only upload adblock-plus
<bdrung> asac: i need sleep now, could do more tomorrow
<fta> hm, my usb devices/keys are no longer auto-mounted, wtf?
<asac> fta: 3g?
<micahg> asac: do you need that patch from me?
<fta> nope, data key
<asac> micahg: sorry i was hidden in a dark room today so far
<asac> micahg: what patch ;)?
<asac> the update.locale?
<micahg> yeah
<asac> maybe tell me what exactly you will do ;)
<asac> i think touching that file will avoid getting one more patch ;)
<micahg> ok, I was going to remove the %LOCALE% string from the update.url pref
<micahg> since we don't use update.url anyways
<micahg> and it only needs to be in 3.5 as 3.6 doesn't have this issue
<fta> micahg, added you to the songbird-daily team so you push to the ppa, whenever you're ready
<fta> for the branch, it's owned by mozillateam like all firefox & xul branches
<micahg> ok, so I'll still have to propose merges for bze
<micahg> *bzr
<micahg> but I can upload to the ppa
<fta> I can also change the ownership of the branch
<fta> but if you run the bot yourself, it doesn't really matter, you can make it use any branch you want
<micahg> ok
<fta> attempting a last resort reboot to fix my usb problems :P (i hate reboots)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-15
<fta> kenvandine, jcastro: gwibber crashed. segfault in webkit js engine (in FastMalloc) :(
<jcastro> fta: sigh, you're full of good news today
<fta> sorry
<jcastro> heh
<fta> you asked me earlier if it was still crashing, so here it is
<jcastro> no worries
<fta> i can post the full apport report, but i doubt it will be useful, noone seems to track webkit bugs
<jcastro> should have kept cairo. :-/
<fta> gecko?
<micahg> asac: you there?
<asac> micahg: yes
<asac> oops
<asac> uploaded ffox ;)
<asac> let us add the touch update.locale
<asac> micahg: or do you hav e apatch?
<micahg> I can make a patch quick
<micahg> asac: we can add the file, but someone has to remember to remove it
<asac> micahg: i think we should really go the non-patch way if that doesnt cause issues
<micahg> when we move to 3.6+
<asac> what file should i touch?
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f7dddcd6b
<asac> like hat?
 * micahg is trying to find the location
<micahg> I think it's just update.locale
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> asac: http://pastebin.com/d582b3aed
<asac> micahg: bug id?
<micahg> asac: when the package is removed, will it remove the file?
<micahg> bug 411691
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411691 in firefox "many Exception... "update.locale file doesn't exist" in console" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411691
<asac> micahg: yes. in rules the stuff goes into the package
<asac> so that is tracked by package then
<micahg> ok, great
<asac> only if you do things like that in postinst you have to take care
<asac> which is why we also touch it in rules
<asac> so its tracked still ;)
<micahg> ok, so I guess this is the best way then :)
<micahg> asac: bug 432556 is not fixed yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432556 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox has multiple versions of language add-ons installed" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432556
<asac> micahg: it should be
<asac> well
<asac> i think arne didnt do a full base update
<asac> which didnt remove the old ones from the base
<asac> so yeah. maybe set back to fix committed
<asac> also we have another bug that makes this problematic
<micahg> ok, someone just opened a bug in one of the individual langs, should I dupe it?
<micahg> asac: ^^^
<asac> micahg: yes and no :)
<asac> not sure
<asac> the one that kbelem had
<asac> is a different one
<micahg> the new one is 451803
<micahg> oops bug 451803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 451803 in language-pack-de-base "language-pack-de-base contains obsolete language packs for firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451803
<asac> so if there is a still a physical copy in the packages its a dupe
<asac> otherwise its a dupe of the other bug i am talking about
<micahg> yes, there is a physical copy in the package of the lang still
<asac> yes. thats a dupe of the "dumb" bu
<asac> g
<micahg> "dumb"?
<asac> the tricky one is firefox not forgettinga bout removed langpacks
<asac> that busts the profile and no extensions get upgraded anymore
<asac> symptoms are: in tools->addons there is always "restart required"
<asac> and you never get a new version displayed in the addons dialog
<micahg> ah, so the one I just mentioned is a dupe of the one I changed back to Fix COmmitted?
<asac> so if you see that its the firefox code bug
<asac> one second
<asac> mozilla bug 521780
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 521780 in Add-ons Manager "extension upgrade with a moved location breaks extension manager" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=521780
<asac> upstream didnt like my patc so i will check that after freeze
<asac> i mean during freeze ;)
<micahg> asac: do we have a bug for that?
<asac> micahg: i am sure someone reported it, but i cannot cope with flood
<asac> i think kbelem had one
<asac> let me open tbird and do full text search after indexing finishes
<micahg> bug 441552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 441552 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox 3.5 prompting to restart without installing new addons" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/441552
<micahg> is that the one?
<asac> probably yes.
<micahg> ok, I'll mark the bmo bug as upstream
<asac> debug instructions are to go to about:config
<asac> setting extensions.logging.enabled to true
<asac> and pasting what comes out on console on startup
<asac> thx
<micahg> Do you need people to do that (i.e. should I add to description?)
<micahg> assign to you?
<asac> micahg: maybe make a master out of it et all.
<asac> micahg: yes.
<asac> well
<asac> they should just paste it for now
<asac> not really in descirption ;
<asac> )
<asac> and backup their profile so it stays reproducible
<micahg> well, I'll add the instructions in the description so people see it
<asac> before doing anything ... i just told them that in the bug
<asac> but maybe repeat whenever you suggest something ;)
<micahg> huh?
<micahg> ok
<asac> well. usually if you post someting that works around it
<asac> folks will just do it and stop reading the rest
<asac> so better always tell them everything ;)
<micahg> yeah, that's why I figured put it all the description up to
<micahg> *top
<asac> firefox has really a bunch of crashesr
<asac> that are private
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5
<asac> do you see all those too?
<micahg> yeah, I started going through some of the older ones
<asac> hmm all the XErrors are fixed i think
<micahg> my biggest problem is figuring out which are dupes
<asac> dupe of the XError bug fixed in last xulrunner
<micahg> anything that's an X crash for an old GTK I ask people to test
<asac> firefox crashed with signal 5 in _XError()
<micahg> and what to do with all of them
<asac> those are dupes of the xulrunner one from last upload
<asac> dupe them if you have a dupe
<asac> if they are older than 2 upstream release uploads and have no dupes -> invalidate
<asac> thats what i sometimes do
<asac> go through them and invalidate all odl ones without recent dupes
<asac> and tell users to reopen if they know how to reproduce
<micahg> ok
<asac> but open bugs up
<micahg> I'll do that later tonight
<asac> e.g. check backtrace, remove coredump, unflag private
<asac> keeping them private makes no sense
<asac> micahg: no instant action needed on this front :) ... just a general info ;)
<asac> but duping bugs is good for karma ;)
<micahg> yeah, it just takes time to review the backtraces...
<asac> so just do those XError dupes ;)
<micahg> and I"ve been short on time lately
<micahg> I should have some time this weekend though
<asac> micahg: i usually dont look that much
<asac> ;)
<asac> unless i see something like "pin update" in the backtrace i assume its safe
<asac> most backtraces are more or less simliar ;)
<micahg> so all the X errors are the same as the GDK error thingy (bug 401055 and bug 411695)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401055 in xulrunner-1.9.1 "[MASTER] Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'firefox-3.5' received an X Window System error (BadWindow)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401055
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 411695 in firefox-3.5 "MASTER - firefox crashed with signal 5 in _XError()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/411695
<micahg> I'll try to check out the rdepends this weekend for ff3 and xul1.9
<micahg> asac: also, is it good to have the same profiles for all the ff versions?
<micahg> I hope the bugzilla upgrade will let us link back to LP
<micahg> also, I said I'd try to take over the songbird daily builds
<asac> micahg: cool.
<asac> songbird is not that a sexy target ;)
<asac> but if its just patch adjusting ;)
<asac> not sure
<micahg> he said it's more
<micahg> I wish we had stats on PPA usage
<micahg> anyways good for karma and potential Ubuntu membership
<RazielLight> mozilla ! i'm such a fan ! who isn't? :D
<eagles0513875> asac: did you finish up bindwood :(
<asac> eagles0513875: yeah sorry.
<asac> check the committs i did. i guess you were close
<asac> archive is final frozen
<asac> too bad that quite a lot extensions didnt make it ;)
<|eagles0513875|> hey asac did you finish up bindwood O_o
<asac> eagles0513875: yeah. check what i did ;) ... we have plenty of more extensions left on that list
<asac> 12:09 < asac> eagles0513875: yeah sorry.
<asac> 12:09 < asac> check the committs i did. i guess you were close
<asac> 12:11 < asac> archive is final frozen
<asac> 12:11 < asac> too bad that quite a lot extensions didnt make it ;)
<|eagles0513875|> :( i was almost finished with it too :(
<|eagles0513875|> guess i pick another one and get started on that
<micahg> asac: I didn't post the summary, because I thought you said to do it next time someone asks, I guess that should've been when I duped the bug...
<|eagles0513875|> went on a lil marathon yesterday to finish it up almost finished everything in the control
<micahg> I did it now
<|eagles0513875|> asac: question now for the ones that didnt make karmic we do the steps on the wiki for lucid now or not
<gnomefreak> what is the sound channel?
<|eagles0513875|> alsa gnomefreak
<|eagles0513875|> or pulseaudio
<|eagles0513875|> which one
<|eagles0513875|> and good morning to u gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> it used to be ubuntu-sound
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: good morning
<|eagles0513875|> hehe not sure
<|eagles0513875|> gnomefreak: try /list and search for the channel you are looking for
<bdrung> asac: what's with the remaining extensions? will they delayed till lucid?
<gnomefreak> they should due to time for release
<micahg> gnomefreak: no official sound channel AFAICT
<micahg> try #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<gnomefreak> micahg: yeah im seeing that, thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: wont help this is a dev question
<micahg> ah, find dtchen maybe :)
<|eagles0513875|> gnomefreak: then try in ubuntu-dev
<|eagles0513875|> hehe asac never was told about this https://wiki.edubuntu.org/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<|eagles0513875|> lol
<gnomefreak> edubuntu?
<gnomefreak> we have a packaging page
<micahg> it's all the same
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/Packaging
<micahg> different shells
<|eagles0513875|> hahah just stumbled upon that on via google
<gnomefreak> we need to update it, atleast the update section it doesnt work everything errors
<|eagles0513875|> trying to find the extensions wiki since i dont have it saved on my laptop
<|eagles0513875|> hehe well i would be willing to do it if i knew how to package
<gnomefreak> it may be bzr failing but some how i doubt it is just bzr
<|eagles0513875|> ??
<|eagles0513875|> whats the link to the wiki so i may save it
<gnomefreak> |eagles0513875|: which one?
<|eagles0513875|> where we are keeping track of all the work done on the extensions
<gnomefreak> |eagles0513875|: this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview?action=subscribe
<gnomefreak> oops
<|eagles0513875|> ? wrong link gnomefreak
<|eagles0513875|> actually thats it
<gnomefreak> |eagles0513875|: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<gnomefreak> |eagles0513875|: the first one was but it was as subscribe
<|eagles0513875|> sry the first one was right. i just saw you say oops thought u posted the wrong link
<|eagles0513875|> meaning what gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> |eagles0513875|: you would be better off using the second one
<|eagles0513875|> ok
<gnomefreak> bdrung: are you using the packaging wiki to update extensions or doing it yourself?
<|eagles0513875|> if i am not mistaken the one i am linked to at home is the first one
<gnomefreak> i try to keep my bookmarks with clean links
<gnomefreak> be back smoke and make coffee
<|eagles0513875|> ahhh
<asac> bdrung: i have to take off now this afternoon
<asac> lets chat tonight or tomorrow on what to do with the other extensions
 * asac off for a bit
<|eagles0513875|> bdrung: the extensions that didnt make it the wiki has stuff for lucid are we going to begin implementation of the lucid stuff?
<bdrung> gnomefreak: ? i do not need the guide from the wiki
<bdrung> asac: k
<|eagles0513875|> bdrung: i think he mentioned before it needs to be updated as i guess nothing works
<bdrung> |eagles0513875|: ?
<|eagles0513875|> the extensions that didnt get updated for karmic are we going to add the lucid updates to those that havent been done yet or wait till after karmic release before that happens
<gnomefreak> bdrung: do you have time to update the wiki to your way?
<bdrung> |eagles0513875|: we work with Debian and sync them when lucid is opened
<bdrung> gnomefreak: the instruction on the wiki page should still work (the template branch is up-to-date)
<bdrung> gnomefreak: only a reference to debian is missing
<gnomefreak> the packaging section works maybe its the package. im wondering if we can make m-d get rid of all unneeded files
<gnomefreak> not sure if possible since they are not all the same
<bdrung> gnomefreak: which unneeded files?
<gnomefreak> bdrung: ok can you look at firegpg for me. update it (throwing *.h errors) if i have them or not
<gnomefreak> bdrung: files for windows users
<|eagles0513875|> gotcha
<bdrung> gnomefreak: if there is a file name pattern
<bdrung> gnomefreak: link to firegpg?
<gnomefreak> bdrung: one sec.
<gnomefreak> bdrung: here is my branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/firegpg.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> bdrung: 0.7.8 was never built since the clen needs to be fixed before i can commit to a build
<gnomefreak> its FireGPGCall that is the problem since autor has been moving shit around
<gnomefreak> as for the header file im not sure why its throwing errors on latest version
<bdrung> gnomefreak: where do i find the orig source?
<gnomefreak> bdrung: ill get it you can diff from the version in my PPA to make locate the files that need to be removed.
<gnomefreak> you can get the 0.7.5 orig.* i dont have a place to upload the newest orig*
<bdrung> gnomefreak: it builds on jaunty amd64
<gnomefreak> bdrung: can you please push a branch so i can look at it?
<bdrung> gnomefreak: i only removed the first 3 MOZ_* variables
<gnomefreak> bdrung: you didnt clean the FireGPGCall files during build?
<|eagles0513875|> bdrung: will grab another extension and work on it this afternoon :) once i get home
<bdrung> gnomefreak: should i improve this package or should i only check if it builds?
<gnomefreak> bdrung: only if you removed all windows files (there are 3 or 4) and make the clean rule clean the firegpgcall files
<bdrung> gnomefreak: this will take some time. other idea: http://packages.qa.debian.org/f/firegpg.html
<bdrung> gnomefreak: get in contact with Daniel Kahn Gillmor and convert it to m-d
<bdrung> gnomefreak: let him join the moz-ext team
<bdrung> pkg-mozext team
<gnomefreak> ? what team is that?
<bdrung> gnomefreak: the debian team for extensions
<bdrung> #debian-mozext on oftc
<bdrung> gnomefreak: http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMozExtTeam
<gnomefreak> bdrung: you want me to join that that or him?
<bdrung> gnomefreak: at least him
<bdrung> gnomefreak: feel free to join
<gnomefreak> bdrung: i dont see way to join mozext team
<bdrung> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> i dont see any info on joining pkg-mozext team or did you want me to have him join our team
<bdrung> gnomefreak: it's a alioth group
<bdrung> av`: ^
<bdrung> gnomefreak: our team = ?
<gnomefreak> ok i still see no way of join the team pkg-mozext Alioth is just what they use for uploads isnt it?
<gnomefreak> bdrung: our team == https://edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev
<bdrung> gnomefreak: k
<bdrung> gnomefreak: the mozext team is only a alioth group (for vcs access) and a irc channel
<gnomefreak> k i see mailing lists if that is what you mean
<bdrung> + mailing list
<bdrung> gnomefreak: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=pkg-mozext-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org
<bdrung> gnomefreak: joining the team means: joining the pkg-mozext alioth group, subscribing the mailing list, maintain package in group
<gnomefreak> k i subscribed to the 2 lists. when done with email i will look at debians package and email Daniel
<bdrung> thx
<gnomefreak> np
<bdrung> gnomefreak: then we can sync the package in lucid
<gnomefreak> bdrung: if i can fix it with thier package i will ask for a push to them and we should sync it from there
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back
<bdrung> gnomefreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/+packagebugs should monitor the extensions
<gnomefreak> bdrung: thanks looking
<gnomefreak> bdrung: what source package is libnss i cant find it in launchpad bug
<gnomefreak> bdrung: it should but it doesnt seem to (not sure why)
<gnomefreak> when using the package chooser it shows no items found matching libnss3-dev
<gnomefreak> well it works if you just change it but the chooser is not finding it. a LP problem
<gnomefreak> bdrung: imm sorry it was flash that was giving me errors on the header files. you can find branch at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/firefox-extensions/flashgot.ubuntu  the latest revision is the one that is broken IIRC
<bdrung> gnomefreak: i can look at it later.
<gnomefreak> bdrung: ok firegpg only needs firegpgcall clean rule fixed. not real sure how to fix that yet since they moved everything around :(
<gnomefreak> ok emailed him :)
<gnomefreak> updating my 2 ISO's and will be away while that is happening
<dtchen> gnomefreak: need more info WRT your post to devel-discuss
<gnomefreak> dtchen: im  gone for the day. if you post what you need ill be glad to give it to you.
<dtchen> gnomefreak: i need you to more fully describe the issue
<dtchen> gnomefreak: i don't understand what you mean by "disabled"
<gnomefreak> i log in and icon has red X i go and unmute it in preferences
<dtchen> gnomefreak: so it looks like your volume is muted upon login?
<gnomefreak> dtchen: yep and it is not just looks like it is
<dtchen> gnomefreak: ah, it isn't muted but the icon is wrong?
<gnomefreak> dtchen: it is muted
<dtchen> gnomefreak: so it _is_ muted on login?
<gnomefreak> dtchen: yes
<dtchen> gnomefreak: please reboot, and at the gdm screen, switch to a tty, log in, and check the output of 'amixer'
<dtchen> gnomefreak: if possible, pastebin the output from that command
<gnomefreak> dtchen: ok will do that tomorrow or over weekend
<gnomefreak> thanks
<dtchen> gnomefreak: ok
<fta> dtchen, what kind of info could i give you to help identify/fix my openarena issues?
<dtchen> oh, right.
<dtchen> need to get you a newer libsdl build
<bdrung> asac: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=551065 any clue? i can reproduce this misbehavior
<ubottu> Debian bug 551065 in mozilla-devscripts "med-xpi-pack breaks INPUT directory" [Grave,Open]
<fta> -xulrunner-1.9.2 (1.9.2~b1~hg20091014r32498+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<fta> +xulrunner-1.9.2 (1.9.2~b2~hg20091014r32504+nobinonly-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<BUGabundo> hya
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<BUGabundo> asac: upgrading now, since I haven't done it for the past 3 days
<BUGabundo> asac: doing wifi tether with my android :)
<BUGabundo> since thats the only way I can have internet now :(
<BUGabundo> asac: upgrades done! ready for you
<BUGabundo> dtchen: are you any good with UDEV?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: which parts of udev?
<BUGabundo> 3G modem rules
<BUGabundo> there's a regression with my model
<BUGabundo> been trying to get asac to help debug for 1 week
<BUGabundo> but our shedules haven't been matching
<BUGabundo> so dtchen up your alley ?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: not really. do you have specifics?
<BUGabundo> nop
<BUGabundo> just user POV
<dtchen> err, no specifics about device-specific ids?!
<BUGabundo> dtchen: don't bother. I'll wait for asac. he said he would be here around 23:30
<dtchen> that's going to make it pretty difficult to debug
<BUGabundo> oh that! I can get it for you guys
<BUGabundo> its plugged right now
<BUGabundo> but it just tries to connect, some how finds the driver/app win partition, and disconects
<bdrung> asac: some extension needs an update: search mozilla- in http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20090909-karmic.html
<BUGabundo> asac: filled it https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/452583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452583 in udev "[regression] 3G modem stopped working Bus 004 Device 015: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-16
<BUGabundo> bou pra caminha
<BUGabundo> asac: you triked me :)
 * gnomefreak cant remember what to run :(
<asac> gnomefreak: run ;)
<gnomefreak> dtchen: what was it you wanted me to run for the mute problem?
 * gnomefreak runs
<asac> lol
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> yay he answered me. and more than likely hes talking about you or bdmurray :)
<gnomefreak> that is, content/Core/cgpgaccess.js referrs to
<gnomefreak> the "FireGPGCall xpcom component, but sets it to null.
<gnomefreak> asac: ^^^ still need to clean?
<asac> sorry. whats the context? is that a bug?
<gnomefreak> asac: no i emailed dalniel gillmor about firegpg and told him i havent gotten the clean rule done yet for firegpg and that is some of what he said. if it is null do we still have to clean it in rules?
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<asac> sorry. i wouzlkd have to check that in the code to say
<asac> those snippets dont make much snse
<gnomefreak> ok give me one minute and i will make them make sense :)
 * gnomefreak working on email and i cc'ed you.
<bdrung> asac: hi, i have some problems with a strange install.rdf
<bdrung> asac: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-mozext/fission.git;a=summary
<bdrung> asac: ^ this does not compile
 * asac clones
<bdrung> asac: which clone do i get? ;)
<asac> bdrung: thats odd
<asac> does xpi.mk work for other packages still? or is that a 0.17 regression?
<asac> i mean... either XPI_FILE is evaluated eagerly or lazily
<asac> not sure why it would be different here than its elesewhere
<asac> XPI_FILE = $(wildcard *.xpi)
<asac> thats probably empty
<asac> but not sure why it would work anywhere else then
<gnomefreak> ok asac sent you are CC'ed i will fix branch as soon as i can :)
<asac> k
<asac> thx
<asac> i will hopefulyl find time to read email today ;)
<asac> bdrung: while i have you as the make-fu master here ;) ...
<asac> bdrung: i had to do more or less this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/ntrack/main/revision/74
<asac> (minus a bug)
<asac> to make my spare time project build on bsd + linux
<asac> i think thats wrong. make should rather be a runtime test
<asac> but have no clue what the right way to do that in a make agnostic fashion ;)
<asac> the moc generation
<asac> qt/Makefile.am
<asac> just look at that part
<asac> and no ...  i dont want to use cmake just because of one ugly moc in my project ;)
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~asac/ntrack/main/annotate/head%3A/qt/Makefile.am
<asac> thats the complete file
<asac> anywy ;) thats rather after work stuff
<bdrung> asac: it's not a m-d regression. the install.rdf has a strange format. your xpath-fu is required for fission
<bdrung> asac: XPI_FILE is evaluated lazily
<bdrung> asac: temp-xpi-unpacked contains the files
<asac> bdrung: it fails for me like:
<asac> dh_installdirs -pxul-ext-fission
<asac> xpi.mk: No xpi file found. Did you create one?
<asac> xpi.mk: Please check MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND and maybe MOZ_XPI_FILE!
<asac> we should fail explicitly if we dont get any versions out of it
<asac> dont we do that?
<asac> bdrung: defininig MOZ_XPI_FILE=fission.xpi fixes it
<asac> hmm but recommends etc. are not there
<asac> odd ... it works now
<asac> i cleaned the git tree and now debuild -b works :/
<asac> bdrung: i am sure crazy, but http://paste.ubuntu.com/294603/
<av`> asac, problem is that it doesnt make symlinks
<av`> it builds fine, but the install.rdf ID is not linked
<asac> well on first attempt it failed ;)
<asac> someone should explain to me what the issue is ;)
<av`> the real issue is that symlinks are not made
<av`> cause mozilla-devs is unable to parse install.rdf properly
<asac> ok
<asac> its a namespace problem
<asac> wonder if dropping em: from the expression will break it on other variants
<gnomefreak> asac: can we cadd seamonkey2 to daily PPA?
<gnomefreak> s/cadd/add
<asac> namespace-uri(.)
<av`> asac, let me try dropping em
<asac> TARGET_VERSION = $(shell xpath -q -e '//em:targetApplication/Description[em:id="$(1)" or @em:id="$(1)"]/em:$(2)/text() | //em:targetApplication/Description[em:id="$(1)" or @em:id="$(1)"]/@em:$(2) | //RDF:Description[@em:id="$(1)"]/em:$(2)/text() | //RDF:Description[@em:id="$(1)"]/@em:$(2)' $(3)/install.rdf | sed -e 's/.*"\(.*\)"/\1/')
<asac> ->
<av`> it worked?
<asac> TARGET_VERSION = $(shell xpath -q -e '//local-name("targetApplication")/local-name("Description")[em:id="$(1)" or @em:id="$(1)"]/em:$(2)/text()  ...
<asac> use that
<asac> of course making it consistent everywhere
<av`> asac, where should I add that?
<asac> av`: the first line is the line to fix
<asac> the second line shows how to fix
<av`> k
<av`> asac, is that a file into mozilla-devscripts?
<asac> av`: that would basically be for all xpath expressions in the xpi.mk
<asac> one second
<asac> let me verify if it does the right thing at all before patching the whole file
<asac> ok
<asac> so the right approach is:
<asac>  //node()[local-name(.) = 'targetApplication']
<asac> so for each occurance of: "em:targetApplication" ... make node()[local-name(.) = 'targetApplication']
<asac> and for each occurence of Description make
<asac> node()[local-name(.) = 'Description']
<av`> asac, we need to upload a fix for that then
<asac> xpath -q -e "//node()[local-name(.) = 'targetApplication']/node()[local-name(.) = 'Description']" unpack/install.rdf  2>/dev/null
<asac> no
<asac> thats a corner case
<asac> not for karmic anymore
<asac> we need to thoroughly redo the whole xpath business
<av`> ah :)
<asac> file a bug against mozilla-devscripts: xpath expressions fail to properly deal with namespaces
<asac> file a bug against mozilla-devscripts: xpath expressions fail to properly deal with some namespace variants
<av`> on debian?
<asac> if you file in debian than also here
<asac> and link the bugs
<av`> k
<av`> should I copy the lines you posted above?
<asac> refer to example of fission
<asac> yes
<asac> that too
<av`> k
<asac> just copy the log
<asac> ;)
<av`> k
<av`> asac, bug filed
<asac> xpath -q -e "//node()[local-name(.) = 'targetApplication']/node()[local-name(.) = 'Description']/attribute::*[local-name(.) = 'id' and string(.)='a']" unpack/install.rdf 2>/dev/null
<av`> as soon as it appears i gonna link it
<asac> that matches a extension with id="a" as attribute
<asac> av`: thx. ubuntu bug id is?
<av`> opening it now
<av`> asac, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-devscripts/+bug/453040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453040 in mozilla-devscripts "xpath expressions fail to properly deal with some namespace variants" [Undecided,New]
<av`> gonna link it to debian as soon as the bug appears on the BTS
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> are we needing to depend on ice* for extensions?
<av`> mozilla-devscripts automatically add ice* dependencies
<av`> but it's not bad
<gnomefreak> av`: thanks
<av`> the package is not available on Ubuntu so it simply tries to download firefox
<av`> which is available
<av`> that's why depends are set this way: firefox | iceweasel | abrowser | etc
<av`> so that if one is not available it gets the other
<av`> as alternative
<gnomefreak> k
<av`> asac, done, linked to BTS
<asac> k
<asac> afaik we dont do that in 0.17 anymore
<asac> iceweasel in ubuntu that is
<gnomefreak> asac: we are uploading to debian first and sync from there
<gnomefreak> asac: im talking with Daniel about firegpg you should have the email but no rush
<gnomefreak> i ont think hes even awake yet (not sure of his timezone)
<gnomefreak> s/ont/dont
<asac> k
<av`> gnomefreak, he is usually available at late afternoon / evening
<gnomefreak> av`: thanks
<av`> np :)
<av`> gnomefreak, he's alwais on the debian channel
<gnomefreak> i may be here but we have emails going on about it so far
<av`> nick dkg
<gnomefreak> av`: yep im there
<gnomefreak> :)
<av`> oh ok :)
<gnomefreak> side note: I hate xchat but i use it for debian and mozilla servers since i could never get irssi to use multi servers the way i want it
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<asac> hey
<eagles0513875> how goes it asac
<eagles0513875> going to read this chapter then grab another extension
<eagles0513875> how are things going on the development front?
<asac> yesterday i felt better
<asac> today i found a few bugs i still want to fix for release
<asac> on top of what i had on my list
<asac> ;)
<asac> but thats normal
<asac> so all fine
<eagles0513875> anything i can help with
<eagles0513875> asac: may i ask u a question about how to install a .xpi file into firefox lol
<asac> open it
<eagles0513875> just open it and run it
<asac> open it ... in ffox
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<eagles0513875> does it matter if its portable ff or does it have to be the regular ff
<asac> i never heart about portable ff
<eagles0513875> asac: take a look at portable apps website
<eagles0513875> lots of linux apps gone portable for windows lol
<eagles0513875> asac: http://portableapps.com/
<aakashd> hey guys, would it be ok to post a invite to mozilla QA's testday once or twice today?
<aakashd> its a one line message
<fta> http://livinginagoogleworld.blogspot.com/2009/10/chrome-os-browser-tour-possible-look-at.html
<asac> fta: nice ;)
<asac> thats ubuntu ;)
<asac> not sure what exactly is that
<fta> it seems to be the chrome browser with some chome OS stuff builtin
<fta> not sure those stuff are in the chromium code..
<fta> probably not
<asac> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_2CHzyMUPW2E/StP69U05CrI/AAAAAAAAAF8/YoIHssqgu9w/s1600-h/chromeos2.png
<asac> that one looks odd
<asac> like "network" + touchpad on same tab
<asac> called google chrome OS
<asac> and then basics and Under the hood ;)
<fta> well, in chrome os, everything is centered around the browser
<asac> sure
<asac> but how can you manage network with just one combo box ;)
<asac> i am just curious about new UI approaches wrt network management
<jcastro> it's google, it just does it automagically. :D
<asac> i guess its just not working ;)
<asac> hehe
<fta> imho, it's far from ready
<fta> it wasn't supposed to leak
<asac> "Being the curious person that I am, I just had to try it out. And look! Google was nice enough to provide prepackaged .deb files!"
<asac> did that directory accidentially become visible?
<asac> feels like an intentional accidentially leak ;)
<fta> probably a bot misconfiguration
<asac> its always the same. everything that gets a pre announce ... leaks every three month ;)
<asac> so the world sees progress and makes up stories etc.
<asac> and talks about it ;)
<asac> story like: "preview available, but it sucks" is not as good as "development bits leaked, seems they are not yet ready"
<fta> grr; 3.5 rejected
<fta> asac, what was the hg trick again? to get the tip instead of the stupid tags
<asac> fta: default
<asac> rather than tip
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294812/
<fta> i means fixing m-d
<fta> it
<asac> do you know what to fix? you could open a bug and drop details. maybe someone will pick this up
<asac> if not we at least have a bug ;)
<asac> seems ffox is at build3 already ;)
<asac> good that i didnt jump o it
<asac> how much will i get if i bet 10 EUR on a build4 ;)
<asac> ?
<fta> not sure. i do hg pull + hg update. seems i should do hg pull, get the rev id from hg branches | grep default, and hg update -r $(rev)
<asac> yeah
<asac> what a mess
<asac> a kingdome for bzr ... or even git ;)
<eagles0513875> hehe
<fta> i have a google alert on "chromium ubuntu", i'm flooded with chromeos debs alerts since yerterday
<asac> fta: i would unsubscribe from that ;)
<asac> ok so two bug fixes for ffox for release still then i can start checking out stuff for lucid i hope
<asac> also taking a deep breath of licensing in chromium ;)
<micahg> asac: what 2 bugs?
<asac> extensions not upgrading
<asac> thts highest prio imo
<asac> and the curent RC bug about abrowser help being broken
<micahg> ah, yes
<asac> abrowser -> help
<asac> but i can sleep well, because the hack i have works :) .. even if upstream didnt like it for the tree
<asac> for the first one
<asac> but i want to check that out. shouldnt be too difficult to sort with a bit of time
<asac> then we probably have to prepare major version upgrades for nss/nspr or something
<micahg> ok, I'm going to see if I can maybe get the restart working tomorrow night
<asac> [reed]: ^^ .. thats this release, right?
<asac> or .5?
<micahg> you still want to try to get ff3 out of archive?
<asac> micahg: i want to get the transitional packages in ... yes. so 3 ;)
<micahg> ok, maybe I should focus on that this weekend
<asac> micahg: maybe you can download the Packages/Sources from the archive
<asac> and review if everything that current depends/recommends firefox-3.0 also recommends firefox-3.5?
<micahg> ok, so I actually have to download each package to check?
<asac> micahg: go to ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/
<asac> and grab the Sources / Packages files
<micahg> oh
<asac> there you can just search in
<asac> its a full list
<asac> sources are for finding build-depends
<asac> and packages for binary
<asac> micahg: for main and universe
<asac> for i386
<asac> so ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<asac> and ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/universe/source/Sources.gz
<asac> for universe
<asac> and the main one accordingly
<micahg> ah, that will make it faster
<micahg> does it need to depend on ff3.5 or just ff?
<micahg> do I need to do for each arch as well?
<asac> micahg: i386 should be enough
<asac> and sources
<asac> micahg: if things depend on 3.0 but not on ff or 3.5 then it needs attention
<asac> if you have a list of those i can review that would be great
<asac> ok out for evening ... will be back on sunday i think
<BUGabundo> hey fellows
<BUGabundo> asac: ping
<micahg> asac: seahorse plugins seems to be the only thing that depends on xulrunner-1.9-dev
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-17
<fta> dtchen, is there a way to tweak bass/tremble/etc in p-a?
<dtchen> fta: not in Karmic's
<dtchen> fta: there is in git HEAD
<fta> ok
<fta> dtchen, i think i will buy a new motherboard for my desktop, do you recommend a specific sound chipset that would save me from all the troubles i have? (and not bring me new troubles)
<dtchen> fta: hmm, just about all of them will give you headaches, unfortunately.
<fta> dtchen, what about real sound cards then?
<dtchen> fta: to be honest, I've been grappling with laptop HDA for so long that I can't recommend a separate peripheral aside from pro-audio ones
<fta> hmm
<dtchen> fta: X-Fis are problematic
<dtchen> some of the older new C-Medias are quite good
<fta> if you were to buy a desktop, what would you buy?
<BUGabundo> not intel, not realtek, not ati, not neforce
<BUGabundo> lolol
<dtchen> honestly, I'm really not the best person to recommend a desktop, sorry
<BUGabundo> bed time
<BUGabundo> see you guys tomorrow
<ripps> chromium-browser stopped working. I keep getting segfaults and '[3:4:744296084:ERROR:/build/buildd/chromium-browser-4.0.223.2~svn20091016r29274/build-tree/src/ipc/ipc_channel_posix.cc(451)] pipe error (9): Connection reset by peer
<ripps> I have a backtrace, would it be more appropriote to file it on the chromium bug tracker? or is it a ppa issue?
<gnomefreak> its to damn early
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: tell me bout it i have started with my day fighting with a bsod and now reinstalling some stuff
<eagles0513875> before u say anything only reason im on vista is due to me being a gamer
<eagles0513875> ill be back
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: playstation/xbox/nitendo/wii ect... are for games pc's are for the fun things like fixing broken apps
<eagles0513875> hehe i have linux on my laptop
<eagles0513875> once i get win 7 im going to duel boot
<eagles0513875> need to get all my data off this hard drive
<eagles0513875> ill be back
<gnomefreak> a free win 7 would be great but some how i doubt it will be free
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: k
<gnomefreak> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gnomefreak> fta2: asac you around?
<gnomefreak> tbird 3 is messed up something bad
<gnomefreak> it looks like its gone now
<gnomefreak> debian 547173
<ubottu> Debian bug 547173 in iceweasel-scrapbook "iceweasel-scrapbook: Compatibility with firefox 3.5" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/547173
<gnomefreak> debian 548727
<ubottu> Debian bug 548727 in icedove "icedove: Icedove (or Iceweasel) crashes when join a file" [Important,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/548727
<gnomefreak> av`: your email was accepted to mailing list
<av`> gnomefreak, ?
<gnomefreak> av`: ah it was your bug report on debian
<av`> yeah :)
<[reed]> asac: NSS/NSPR for _this_ release
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-10-18
<fta> jdstrand, i can't create a guest os for kvm because of apparmor
<fta> jdstrand, operation="open" pid=11396 parent=1 profile="libvirt-16b5a997-ff4f-a3bf-94a4-1841414ab5cf" requested_mask="::rw" denied_mask="::w" fsuid=0 ouid=1000 name="/data2/qemu-vms/foo.iso"
<jdstrand> fta: actually, that should be bug #453335 and the iso is readable
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 453335 in libvirt "libvirt via virt-manager tries to write to a readonly ISO image" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/453335
<jdstrand> fta: it should still work (it certainly does here)
<jdstrand> fta: I'm giong offline, but if you are having problems, please add apparmor deny messages and any other pertinent info to that bug
<jdstrand> fta: let me clarify. when you create a new vm using the iso, if you see the guest boot the iso, then everything is ok despite that error (ie the guest clearly can read the iso)
<jdstrand> fta: if the guest doesn't boot at all, try disabling apparmor by adding 'security = "none"' to /etc/libvirt/qemu.conf, then do 'sudo /etc/init.d/libvirt-bin restart'. if the guest still doesn't boot, it isn't apparmor. if it does, then please add info to the bug
<jdstrand> fta: (boot the iso that is)
<micahg> jdstrand: I just gave you another apparmor/ff bug
<eagles0513875> morning guys
<nikolam> hi.
<nikolam> I think Seamonkey2 is ready to be included in Ubuntu for testing.
<nikolam> What do you think (it is ar RC at the present and it works just fine)
<fta> jdstrand, hi, if it's not apparmor, i don't know what's wrong then. i create a vm from an iso, it creates the volume, puts some files in it, then it wants to reboot, but after reboot, i see the bios, then nothing, black screen with a cursor
<nikolam> seamonkey leaks after few hours of use, and leaks very bad
<fta> jdstrand, i had a guest os on that box before, it was working fine, but it can no longer boot. that's why i want to create a fresh one. maybe it's another problem..
<nikolam> 1.1.17 and previous 1.1x
<eagles0513875> fta: i find that i have bugs that surface in a vm that dont on my duelboot on my laptop
<eagles0513875> you cant accuratly trust vms it seems like
<fta> it used to work just fine.
<eagles0513875> i have random lockups on my vbox vm with karmic fully updated where the mouse dont work
<nikolam> eagles0513875, i think karmic is not released yet.
<nikolam> please go to #ubuntu+1
<nikolam> and do report a bug about
<eagles0513875> nikolam: tyvm i know bout that channel im just saying is vms will give bugs that a duel boot wont
<nikolam> eagles0513875, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<nikolam> and create launchpad account so you can report bugs in future
<eagles0513875> nikolam: that mouse bug is a known bug from what i was told in +1 and i already have one
<eagles0513875> i have been using kubuntu for quite some time fyi
<nikolam> eagles0513875, sorry, I was thinking I am on #xubuntu, sorry
<eagles0513875> its ok nikolam
<eagles0513875> fta: you have a duel boot machine you can test on
<fta> eagles0513875, i don't have any dual boot machines. i've been using linux only for a very long time
<eagles0513875> same here but im finding the mouse issue only surfaces on my vm not on duelboot itself
<eagles0513875> if there is anything i can teset let me know
<jdstrand> fta: I'd look in the list of open bugs in libvirt and see if others are having the same problem. while I wrote the apparmor security driver for it, I'm not the maintainer and not sure what the problem could be
<jdstrand> fta: feel free to open a new bug or bring it up in #ubuntu-virt
<jdstrand> micahg1: ack
<fta> jdstrand, ok. i guess i'm stuck for today then
<jdstrand> sorry :/
<jdstrand> fta: the way you described it, it sorta sounds like a guest/kvm interaction issue. you could try starting the guest without libvirt with kvm, and then with qemu to try to narrow down the problem
<fta> kvm does the same, and qemu complains about missing /dev/kqemu
<jdstrand> fta: so it is a kvm bug
<jdstrand> fta: kirkland is who deals with those
<jdstrand> fta: with qemu, try with '-no-kvm'
<fta> no such option
<fta> -no-kqemu ?
<fta> it boots in loop
<jdstrand> fta: I don't know why it is complaining about /dev/kqemu, since it isn't available in karmic. possibly another bug
<fta> micahg1, just added you to my bot watchers list for umd (moz daily ppa) and usd (songbird daily)
<fta> micahg1, let me know if you want to receive the FTBFS emails, i can relay them to you
<micahg> fta, thanks
<fta> micahg, you should have received 2 emails
<micahg> got them
<fta> there are a few things to check in those emails, like verify that new tarballs are not too big/small compared to the previous ones; check the reasons when the title doesn't say OK, etc..
<BUGabundo> g'nuit guys
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-18
<BUGabundo> fta: anything special in the chromeOS tree commits?
<BUGabundo> lots of chatering about a release in a week or two
<gnomefreak> ok when i click on mail from junk folder and mark as not junk it moves it to the inbox however if i mark a mail junk from the inbox it does not move it  to junk as it is set up that way
<gnomefreak> in tb3
<gnomefreak> yay natty is open to play with :)
<gnomefreak> 286 upgraded, 13 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<micahg> gnomefreak: you have Move New Junk Messages checked?
<fta2> dpm, hi, someone apparently contributed a lot of german translations
<micahg> chrisccoulson: this patch seems to have failed for the Thunderbrid pixman issue and I'm not sure why http://paste.ubuntu.com/515626/
<fta2> i should really speed up and complete my converter
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, will have a look this afternoon
<dpm> fta2, yes, I see it. Right, so it seems that even without announcing it people are discovering them. I think I should send an e-mail to the ubuntu-translators and launchpad-translators list telling them about the project and asking them not to submit translations until further announcement. What do you think?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<fta2> dpm, if i change the strings format, i will try to also convert the strings already contributed (it's just a matter of stripping some extra xml tags and decode some &xxx; codes) so hopefully, nothing will be lost
<dpm> fta2, ok, do you think I should still send the e-mail to translators, though?
<fta2> dpm, hold one until later today. i'll review my code and see what's left to be done so i can give you an estimate
<dpm> fta2, great stuff, thanks
<gnomefreak> micahg: yes i do
<micahg> gnomefreak: looks like a regression on mozilla 487610
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 487610 in Filters "Messages marked manually as Junk are never moved to Junk folder (if user doesn't check "Enable adaptive junk mail controls for this account", even though UnJunk moves back to Inbox regardless of user's choice of the option)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=487610
<gnomefreak> micahg: ill look in a minute
<gnomefreak> micahg: i cant reopen that bug
<micahg> gnomefreak: you shouldn't, file a new bug blocking it
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> micahg: blocking 3.1?
<gnomefreak> there nevermind
<gnomefreak> be back
<gnomefreak> it seems xulrunner 1.9 and 2.0 are failing to configure and keep locking up dpkg
<gnomefreak> xulrunner-1.9.2 icedtea6-plugin xulrunner-2.0 xulrunner-2.0-gnome-support
<micahg> gnomefreak: there was a bug with an older daily, but that should be fixed now, what are your current versions
<gnomefreak> im running update now
<gnomefreak> policy tells me im up to date
<gnomefreak> 1.9.2.12~hg20101015r34683+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1  2.0~b8~hg20101018r55986+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<gnomefreak> thats the 2 xul
<micahg> hmm, shouldn't be stalling, can you see what process is stalling?
<gnomefreak> Setting up xulrunner-1.9.2 (1.9.2.12~hg20101015r34683+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1)
<gnomefreak> this is now running dist-upgrade again after killing the proc.
<micahg> gnomefreak: right, but can you look at ps -afx and see where it's stuck?
<gnomefreak> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515688/
<micahg> gnomefreak: I'm interested in process 12165 down, can you expand your window and get a better paste?
<gnomefreak> working on it
<micahg> gnomefreak: it actually looks like they're 2 jobs running at once
<micahg> 6315 down as well
<gnomefreak> i havent killed it this time yet
<micahg> gnomefreak: that's fine, you killed the upgrade once already?
<gnomefreak> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/515691/
<gnomefreak> micahg: 2 times i think
<gnomefreak> i snipped the first part of it since it didnt seem important
<gnomefreak> problem it says maverick and im not on maverick
<gnomefreak> bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/xulrunner-1.9.2.postinst configure 1.9.2.12~hg20101015r34683+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick
<micahg> hmmm, yeah, it seems like it got stuck on the first upgrade, now they're running twice
<gnomefreak> i guess i can kill this time too
<micahg> gnomefreak: can you attach strace to process 6334 and see what's getting stuck?
<gnomefreak> micahg: not until tomorwo. i have a meeting to get to in a few minutes
<gnomefreak> running sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock than dpkg --confi... still stalls it. but it does kill the process it is running
<gnomefreak> s/is/was
<micahg> gnomefreak: k, well, let me know tomorrow
<gnomefreak> nomefreak@Development:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<gnomefreak> [sudo] password for gnomefreak:  USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<gnomefreak> /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root      12165 F.... dpkg
<gnomefreak> Kill process 12165 ? (y/N) y
<gnomefreak> k
<chrisccoulson> anyone here on i386?
<Dimmuxx> my netbook is
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, on maverick?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, the natty builds of firefox-4.0 are hanging on i386 too
<micahg> :(
<chrisccoulson> i disassembled the hanging code section today, and it looks very much like a compiler issue
<micahg> heh, firefox finding bugs in gcc, nice :)
<chrisccoulson> i just want somebody to test a gcc-4.5 build on i386 though (i'm going to build one on my PPA in a minute with the test-suite switched off)
<chrisccoulson> just to confirm that it really is a problem
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think we should hold fire on any mozilla uploads to natty for now, we can always pocket copy the maverick updates across
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, is it that hopeless?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - on i386, it looks that way
<chrisccoulson> deadlock before entering main() is about as bad as it gets ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, that's 4.0, what about 3.6?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i suspect 3.6 is the same, i don't think jemalloc has changed that much
<Dimmuxx> chrisccoulson: yes on maverick
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, how much longer are you going to be hanging around?
<Dimmuxx> i'm online here 24/7 more or less
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, mind testing a build of firefox-4.0 in about 1.5 hours?
<chrisccoulson> i just want to confirm whether gcc-4.5 really has broken it ;)
<Dimmuxx> sure I can do that
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<Dimmuxx> why don't you just run a i386 version in vbox if you need to test things like this though?
<chrisccoulson> i suppose i could do that ;)
<chrisccoulson> that means me doing a vbox install though
<micahg> chrisccoulson: i386 chroot :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's what i'm using to investigate the initial build issue, but i wanted to verify it to in a proper 32-bit environment
<micahg> ah, yes
<chrisccoulson> just to rule that out ;)
<chrisccoulson> this is going to be an "interesting" cycle ;)
<Dimmuxx> vbox is nice to have, I use it to have local copies of remote servers that I admin
<Dimmuxx> so that I can test crazy stuff locally before doing it for real
<micahg> that reminds me, I need to send my emails to -devel tonight for the Mozilla stuff :-/
<chrisccoulson> right, firefox-4.0 is building in my PPA with gcc-4.5 now: https://edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Dimmuxx> tell me when it's published
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<chrisccoulson> ok, i disassembled the last good build with gcc-4.5, and the code section looks more sane
<chrisccoulson> urgh
<chrisccoulson> i meant with gcc-4.4
<chrisccoulson> i could do with figuring out a minimal reproducer for this really :/
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, ok, it's built now (but not published yet)
<chrisccoulson> you can grab the binaries from https://edge.launchpad.net/~chrisccoulson/+archive/ppa/+build/2008882 though
<chrisccoulson> (you only need firefox-4.0-core and firefox-4.0)
<chrisccoulson> that build hangs for me in my chroot anyway
<chrisccoulson> i guess i should test a build built with gcc-4.5 minus the linaro work
<Dimmuxx> it doesn't work
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, it hangs at start
<chrisccoulson> ?
<Dimmuxx> yes or just quits after loading for a while
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, i suspect you have a firefox-4.0-bin process sitting hung on your system now ;)
<chrisccoulson> you can just kill it
<chrisccoulson> that's good that it's not just me then ;)
<Dimmuxx> indeed
<chrisccoulson> right, time to kick off a gcc build then
<Dimmuxx> what does the gnome-support package do exactly btw?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, it just depends on the gnome libraries
<chrisccoulson> that's all
<Dimmuxx> ah okay
<Dimmuxx> so pretty useless then
<chrisccoulson> for a gnome user, yes ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-19
<gnomefreak> ok how do i run strace for a stalled configure. xulrunner is stallling to configure runnnin gdpkg
<gnomefreak> for example running dpkg --configure or upgrade xulrunner stalls when trying to be configured. i need to run an strace do i run it on the 5 or so processes or dpkg or on xul...?
<gnomefreak> i feel like this is useless http://paste.ubuntu.com/516206/
<gnomefreak> would someone please fix xulrunner*
<gnomefreak> its stalling on 1.9.2 and 2.02.0~b8
<fta> dpm, yt?
<fta> dpm, i wanted to replace stuff like <ph name="HOST"/> by $HOST in my strings to make things simpler to translate, but i see $ is used in 1 lang: '<translation id="8661648338644250771">$$Овај додатак ће имати приступ приватним подацима на <ph name="HOST"/>.</translation>' (lang=sr)
<dpm> hey fta, I'm back from lunch. As an alternative, you could use %(HOST)s as in python formatted arguments. It is something translators are used to, although I'm not sure it's the best solution
<dpm> hi chrisccoulson, do think we should have a Firefox roundtable at UDS? Or shall we just have a talk in the corridors?
<dpm> chrisccoulson, I mean a FF translations roundtable
<chrisccoulson> dpm - we have a session for firefox-4 - you should probably come along to that :)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, sure. Will there be time to discuss translations there? Is there a tight agenda?
<chrisccoulson> we should be able to discuss translations there
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what the agenda is for discussion yet ;)
<chrisccoulson> but translations would be a good one to add
<dpm> chrisccoulson, cool. Is there a blueprint for that already? I'll subscribe to it and add a translations agenda item to the whiteboard
<chrisccoulson> dpm - i think it's other-desktop-n-firefox-4 (off the top of my head)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-firefox-4 - is that the one?
<chrisccoulson> dpm - yeah, that's it. it got renamed ;)
<dpm> chrisccoulson, no worries :). Ok, subscribing and adding translations to the discussion agenda
<dpm> k, done
<gnomefreak> ok i cant get anything when trying to run strace on xulrunnner or dpkg
 * gnomefreak suggestss that someone looks at it but hey thqat is me
<gnomefreak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516206/ is what i get
 * gnomefreak going back to bed, i still feel alot like crap
<fta> dpm, %() should be ok
<fta> dpm, hm.. "(<ph name="PROGRESS_PERCENT"/>%)..." would become  "(%(PROGRESS_PERCENT)%)..."  is that readable enough?
<fta> maybe %{}
<dpm> fta, yeah, perhaps, I'm just concerned about introducing a new custom variable markup, but yes, %{} would be more readable than the other options
<fta> grr, more \\n vs \n issues. i really need to write a proper test suite for that, to make sure that (grit2gettext ∘ gettext2git)(s) == s
<gnomefreak> micahg: i tried getting strace of dpkg and of xulrunner and both end up with the output that i posted at: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516206/
<micahg> gnomefreak: :(
<gnomefreak> not sure why i cant get one sorry
<gnomefreak> i was using strace -Ff -tt -p <PID> 2>&1 | tee strace-<program>.log
<chrisccoulson> that strace output looks pretty normal if you attached it to something that is hung....
<gnomefreak> if i knew the args. to use with strace -Ff -tt <program> <arguments> 2>&1 | tee strace-<program>.log maybe i would get a different output since it wont be running?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: that is corrent
<gnomefreak> correct
<gnomefreak> xulrunner 1.9.2 and 2.0 are both hanging
<gnomefreak> during configure on upgrade
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, couldn't you just try running dpkg --configure xulrunner-1.9.2 in strace?
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i ran strace when xulrunner hung
<gnomefreak> but i didnt use xulrunner i use PID
<gnomefreak> configure -a
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: i can only stace dpkg since it is hung in dpkg
<gnomefreak> and output is same
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: strace -Ff -tt <program> <arguments> 2>&1 | tee strace-<program>.log  what arg would i use.
<gnomefreak> maybe that might work better instead of already having it running
<gnomefreak> micahg: chrisccoulson http://paste.ubuntu.com/516291/
<gnomefreak> that gives a better strace :)
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, are you using maverick or natty?
<gnomefreak> natty
<chrisccoulson> daily builds?
<gnomefreak> yes
<chrisccoulson> ok, that's expected
<gnomefreak> well i cant fonfigure the other packages like this
<gnomefreak> configure even
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, bug 663294 (which i'm currently working very hard on to try and resolve)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663294 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox built with gcc-4.5 is a non-starter on i386 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663294
<gnomefreak> thats the same?
<chrisccoulson> if you're on x86, yes
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> ff works here i think
<chrisccoulson> ok, so at least we've got a confirmation that this doesn't just affect ff-4.0
<gnomefreak> marked confirmed and left a short message. thanks
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: eta on the fix?
<gnomefreak> i cant even install a package now
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, not until i've figured out whats happening
<gnomefreak> 0ok thanks
<chrisccoulson> welcome to natty :)
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm discussing it with glandium atm too
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> i going to lay back down for  awhile maybe ill be back later today
<fta> jdstrand, linux/stable (6.0.472.63 -> 7.0.517.41)
<jdstrand> fta: thanks. do you have packages available for lucid and maverick?
<fta> jdstrand, not yet, it's a fresh 0sec release :)
<jdstrand> oh, heh
<jdstrand> fta: just ping me whenever you have them and are satisfied with the packages
<fta> jdstrand, sure
<jdstrand> fta: thanks for the notification
<asac> hello jdstrand ... i think i asked you something a few days ago, but now i cant remember :/ ...
<jdstrand> asac: 08:41 < asac> jdstrand_: is [    0.325499] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled) from apparmor?
<asac> right
<asac> yeah. that one jdstrand
<jdstrand> asac: I don't think it has anything to do with apparmor as a google search shows it popping up in various places. I don't know what it is tbh
<asac> kk
<asac> jdstrand: so i have a local build of firefox somewhere in /home/.... would our apparomor policies pick that up at all?
<jdstrand> asac: if I were to guess, I would say that it is part of the audit framework, and that particular part is not enabled
 * asac assumes not
<jdstrand> asac: no, it wouldn't
<asac> kk
<jdstrand> asac: not unless you defined a policy for it in /etc/apparmor.d/
<asac> chrisccoulson: do you have a ffox 4 local build?
<asac> chrisccoulson: http://pastebin.com/sM6Ayt8J
<asac> i have that patch and wonder if that works better there than on my old 3.6 checkout
<chrisccoulson> asac - i can't try it just yet, still investigating gcc-4.5 issues
<asac> chrisccoulson: np.
<fta> chrisccoulson, chromium doesn't even build with gcc 4.5
<chrisccoulson> fta - oh, that's not good
<chrisccoulson> firefox builds, but it then hangs at start
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=49533
<asac> i things also fail on armel you can subscribe linaro-toolchain-wg team
<asac> to launchpad bugs for everything gcc related
<asac> chrisccoulson: whats the build failure?
<asac> (for ffox)
<chrisccoulson> asac - it builds fine, but it just doesn't run
<chrisccoulson> asac - bug 663294
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663294 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu) "Firefox built with gcc-4.5 is a non-starter on i386 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663294
<asac> chrisccoulson: nothing in bugzilla about 4.5 bustage?
<chrisccoulson> asac - no, i've been talking to ted and glandium about it this afternoon
<chrisccoulson> glandium can't reproduce it, although i still managed to reproduce it with the debian build of gcc
<asac> chrisccoulson: debian gcc build + ubuntu rest of toolchain?
<asac> or all debian?
<chrisccoulson> i'm currently doing a build of mozilla-central with minimum build options
<chrisccoulson> asac - just debian gcc
<chrisccoulson> glandium also tried with our binutils, and it still worked
<asac> also libgcc1 ? ?
<asac> i would try swapping that out
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, i'm running the debian libgcc1 too
<asac> chrisccoulson: goes away if you disable JEMALLOC ?
<chrisccoulson> asac - i haven't tried that, but i would imagine so
<chrisccoulson> the parts of the test suite that aren't using jemalloc are working ok anyway
<asac> chrisccoulson: also swapped out plain big libc?
<asac> ;)
<asac> anyway ... talk is cheap. me stops now
 * asac goes away for a bit
<chrisccoulson> asac - ok, building from mozilla-central with minimal build options works fine with gcc-4.5
<chrisccoulson> so, it's either one of our build options or patches
<asac> cool
<asac> guess build options
<asac> though its odd. most build options are really coming from default gcc settings and not from our packaging
<fta> jdstrand, do i still need to create a bug for releasing chromium?
<jdstrand> fta: yes please
<fta> jdstrand, bug 663523
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663523 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "6.0.472.63~r59945 -> 7.0.517.41~r62167 upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663523
<fta> i guess i should build with gcc 4.4 in natty for now :(
<fta> micahg, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/thunderbird
<micahg> fta: thanks for the tip, I need to be more vigilant about the stable and daily PPAs
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-20
<davidascher> hi y'all.  anyone here been successful installing vmware tools on ubuntu 10.10?
 * micahg uses Virtualbox
<davidascher> micahg: will it let you access mac filesystems from the guest OS?
<micahg> davidascher: hmmm, idk
<fishor> hallo all, i have problem with current 4.0b8pre. Fi watch youtube video embeded to thirt party website, i'll get lot's of artifacts
<fishor> here is screencast http://videobin.org/+281/2il.html
<fishor> do this some thing known?
<fta2> jdstrand, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/7.0.517.41~r62167/  (bug 663523)   as usual, I can't test armel
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663523 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "6.0.472.63~r59945 -> 7.0.517.41~r62167 upgrade (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663523
<jdstrand> fta2: thanks!
<fta2> jdstrand, it's a major upgrade, so i took that opportunity to re-sync my branches (so lucid caught up and all l/m/n are at the same level packaging wise).. i think that was the idea, right?
<fta2> there was not much difference anywhay. just apport and some translations
<fta2> anyway
<jdstrand> fta2: well, the idea was to keep the changes in debian/ minimal regardless of the upstream version. I'll review it. from what you said it sounds like it shouldn't be a problem
<fta2> jdstrand, ok, thanks. let me know if you have any question regarding the changes
<flo1> hello, how can I change the font for writing a new not-html message?
<flo1> bye.
<chrisccoulson_> asac - i've narrowed down our problem with gcc-4.5 quite a bit now
<chrisccoulson_> ......hardening-wrapper!
<chrisccoulson_> does that mean i can blame jdstrand? ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson_: yeah
<asac> chrisccoulson_: actually kees
<chrisccoulson_> asac - yeah, i just asked kees for help on #ubuntu-devel
<chrisccoulson_> next step is to narrow it down to a specific build option
<chrisccoulson_> i will try -fstack-protector first
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: then there should be no issue with thunderbird builds since it's not used
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, that's ok then
<chrisccoulson_> although they should use it ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson_: have you looked at ffox 4 + GL/GLES support for webgl?
<asac> do we need a session on that at UDS?
<asac> what we really want is that you can easily swap out GL/GLES backend for that
<asac> both on armel and i386 ....
<chrisccoulson_> asac - not yet, although I think there was an e-mail on one of the mozilla mailing lists a couple of weeks back detailing the current state of all of this
<chrisccoulson_> let me check, just to make sure i didn't dream it ;)
<asac> i think all this already landed
<asac> in trunk for 4.0 ... that was my impression at moz summit a few month back at least
<fta> hi
<fta> anyone running natty here?
<fta> need chromium/natty testers, for the gcc 4.5 stuff
<fta> asac, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/chromium-translations.png
<asac> fta: awesome. is that the future or already implemented?
<asac> a full feedback loop is really good if you get this going
<fta> asac, it's 99% implemented
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: fyi, if I take a thunderbird profile (2.0.0.12, ~/.mozilla-thunderbird) created on hardy, then copy that to a maverick system and run thunderbird, I lose all my imap accounts. See lp:qa-regression-testing/notest_testing/thunderbird
<jdstrand> s/notest/notes/
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: so it seems 2.0 to 3.1 are not quite seemless
<micahg> jdstrand: I think someone reported that as well :(
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson_: this won't affect the pending update, since the some problem is with maverick-release
<jdstrand> micahg: k. more of an fyi for the 3.1 transition
<micahg> jdstrand: thanks, we'll need to address that in the next two months since Lucid will be moving to 3.1
<jdstrand> micahg: well, lucid has 3.0, so it may be ok (haven't tested yet)
<micahg> jdstrand: right, be we'll be supporting upgrades from Hardy and Karmic still
<jdstrand> reight, yeah, I see what you mean now
<jdstrand> right
<chrisccoulson_> jdstrand, oh, thanks. i'll remember that ;)
<jdstrand> so hardy (2.0) or karmic (2.0) -> lucid (3.1)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I was wondering, since we have no "beta" builds in teh daily PPA ATM, can I strip that out for the LUcid 3.1 upgrade?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, that can be taken out of the 3.1 upgrade, if there aren't any beta builds already
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: ok, I was going to try to push 3.1 to tb-stable, but in light of jdstrand's findings, I think I'll wait
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: also, I think at this point, I"m going to remove the mv .thunderbird .thunderbird.UPSTREAM as well since our dailies use .thunderbird
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: should I assign the gnome-web-photo glue issue to you?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, can do
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: k, done, and milestoned for alpha 3
<chrisccoulson_> thanks
<ubugeek> Hi, how can I install firefox 3.6.11 on Lucid - packet manager still say - no updates
<ubugeek> ok, no answer - bye
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: was the gcc bug fixed?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, not yet
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks
<gnomefreak> firefox wont open :(
<gnomefreak> does crome use xul?
<gnomefreak> chrome
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, it's webkit based
<micahg> gnomefreak: the problem with Firefox/xulrunner in Natty is the hardening-wrapper
<gnomefreak> micahg: thanks
<gnomefreak> >50 mailing lists post only 1 is not spam
<gnomefreak> i cant belive most of the addons have not been updated passed 4.0b6 we are on ~b8
<micahg> gnomefreak: b6 is the last release ATM
<gnomefreak> not for us
<micahg> b7 is branched, but waiting for stuff to land/be fixed
<micahg> gnomefreak: no, I'm saying it's the last beta
<micahg> I mean teh last one that has been officially released as a beta
<gnomefreak> oh
<micahg> beta 7 is still pending
<gnomefreak> for some reason i have maverick build on natty PPA
<micahg> gnomefreak: are you sure the PPA source is set for Natty?
<gnomefreak> looking atm
<gnomefreak> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu natty main
<gnomefreak> firefox-4.0: Installed: 4.0~b8~hg20101018r55986+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick Candidate: 4.0~b8~hg20101018r55986+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~maverick
<micahg> apt-cache policy | grep ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ apt-cache policy | grep ubuntu-mozilla-daily
<gnomefreak>  500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/ natty/main i386 Packages
<gnomefreak>      release v=11.04,o=LP-PPA-ubuntu-mozilla-daily,a=natty,n=natty,l=PPA for Ubuntu Mozilla Daily Build Team,c=main
<chrisccoulson> there are no natty builds of firefox for x86 yet, they all fail because of the gcc issue
<micahg> right, was just about to say that :)
<gnomefreak> not exactly
<micahg> the build is 2 days old
<gnomefreak> Version table:
<gnomefreak>      3.6.12~hg20101019r34686+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1 0
<gnomefreak>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/ natty/main
<micahg> yep, weird
<gnomefreak> i have a firefox update waiting for me to get to it
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why does PIE work on 3.6 but not 4.0?
<gnomefreak> im sure it will fail to configure
<chrisccoulson> micahg - does it work on 3.6? remember that we don't run the test-suite there, so the builds all succeed
<chrisccoulson> but i bet they don't run ;)
<micahg> oh, right, heh
<gnomefreak> but what the hell ill let it update and have a smoke in the meantime
<gnomefreak> here 4.0 runs but 3.* doesnt again guessing due to gcc bug
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<micahg> gnomefreak: right, but you have the maverick build for 4.0
<gnomefreak> wait dont we use a general GCC in /rules, i did for SM and dont recall if i did for sunbird but i think i did
<micahg> gnomefreak: we're using the gcc in the toolchain across teh board I think
<gnomefreak> gerneal == without versions, or is that only for spac
<gnomefreak> sparc
<micahg> sparc is gone :)
<chrisccoulson> sparc? nobody cares about that ;)
<gnomefreak> it was a while ago :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, the builds all use the default toolchain, although FF-4.0 has a hack to force gcc-4.5 if you turn on PGO
<chrisccoulson> so i can build it on maverick
<gnomefreak> oh we are building with PGO now?
<chrisccoulson> no
<chrisccoulson> but we will hopefully be this cycle
<gnomefreak> yeah lots of people want it but im not sure what it is but im betting end-user wont notice it
<micahg> gnomefreak: it improves start time
<gnomefreak> oh hell yes :)
<chrisccoulson> hopefully. i will try and do some benchmarks after UDS and see what real win there is for us
<chrisccoulson> i haven't really seen any hard figures about how big a win it is
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back while update is going (only 30 packages or so
<gnomefreak> 28 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<gnomefreak> 4 not fully installed or removed.
<gnomefreak> :)
<chrisccoulson> you're using natty already?
<chrisccoulson> i think i'll wait until at least after UDS before upgrading ;)
 * micahg will wait until at least alpha 3, maybe beta if any major changes planned after alpha 3
<BUGabundo> guud evening
 * gnomefreak much rather have tb32 but it will be a while
<micahg> gnomefreak: after UDS, I hope to get 3.2 and 3.3 dailies going
<gnomefreak> there used to be a term that allowed me to fold it
 * gnomefreak looking for screenshot 
<BUGabundo> fta: LOL LP fail... it show indiviual mails
<fta> BUGabundo, ?
<BUGabundo> the mail I sent to gwibber team
<fta> oh, i see.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-21
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: | Seamonkey 2.0.9  in http://is.gd/dsudW, please test | Firefox 3.6.11 in Hardy-Maverick | Thunderbird 3.1.x Now in Maverick/Daily PPA, Coming to Stable PPA Soon | Firefox 4.0 Beta PPA http://is.gd/f6TM4 | Report Mozilla PPA bugs here: http://is.gd/dPML
<micahg> jdstrand: when you get a chance, can you pocket copy firefox from maverick to natty?
<jdstrand> ok so I pocket copied firefox, xul192, nss, and thunderbird from maverick-security to natty
<micahg> asac: you wouldn't happen to be around, would you?
<asac> micahg: just landing ... here for a few minutes in a few ;)
<asac> micahg: ?
<asac> micahg: will you be in orlando btw?
<micahg> asac: yes
<asac> awesome!
<micahg> asac: just wanted to ask about bug 664274 if I can use a substitution variable in content/overlay.js in ubufox?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664274 in ubufox (Ubuntu) "Firefox up to 3.6.11 wrong link in menu Help - "Translations (Localisations) (Перевести это приложение..)" (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664274
<asac> micahg: is that link in a .properties file?
<asac> or where (/me cant remember)
<micahg> asac: no, content/overlay.js :)
<micahg> I was thinking of substituting in lsb_release -cs at build time
<micahg> but it's an "upstream" file
<asac> substituting at build or runtime is fine ... but making a source code file like this a template is painful
<asac> we should refactor it so that this data lives in a .properties file or something
<asac> and then make that file a template that gets substituted at build time
<micahg> oh, so it can be localized to each language?
<micahg> all the .properties files seems to be localized
<micahg> asac: in the mean time, should I just fix the URLs for natty and maverick manually and upload?
<asac> micahg: is there a URL in launchpad that would always go to the latest release?
<micahg> asac: not that I know of, I can check though
<fta> bug 659872
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 659872 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Aliases in /etc/hosts overwritten (affects: 11) (dups: 2) (heat: 62)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/659872
<fta> cyphermox, hi, you forgot 1 reference to chromium in your d/README.source ;)
<cyphermox> d'oh :)
<cyphermox> fta, thanks
<gnomefreak> !aptlock
<ubot2> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gnomefreak> hint this is really making upgrading hard. can i remove xul192?
<gnomefreak> i have to run dpkg --coinfigure -a and if it hangs i can use ^c than it will config some than with 2.0 i do same thing
<gnomefreak> something like 3 times
<gnomefreak> only ff36 uses xul192 (just Mozilla packages)
<micahg> asac: so, no quick URL ATM for the preferred translation series, should I just hardcode and SRU?
<asac> micahg: yeah. hardcode for now
<asac> we should make this smart in the future, but i have no time to think about it atm ;)
<asac> we could take the vendorComment pref
<asac> where we have maverick
<micahg> asac: k, thanks
<asac> or we add a new pref called: ubufox.ubuntu.codename
<micahg> asac: that's going away I think in 4.0
<asac> though we could also just have a pref for ubufox.ubuntu.translation-url then
<micahg> and add it to the .js file in etc at runtime, that doesn't sound too bad
<micahg> asac: should I give that a whirl later?
<asac> sure
<asac> i think thats reasonable
<micahg> asac: do you want to review before I upload, should I have chrisccoulson review or just test and push?
<micahg> s/push/upload
<asac> to ubuntu? check with chris ... or just push after thorough testing. use the /usr/share preferences location though ... remember to do a merge request against the upstream branch as well
<BUGabundo> guud evening everyone. may the moon shine over you
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-22
<fta> jdstrand, both bug 664864 and bug 664584 report a regression with ch 7; can't reproduce on maverick. maybe it's natty (something gcc 4.5 related), not sure. could you please test?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664864 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Can't enter search term in url bar (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664864
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664584 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium 7 omnibox search doesn't work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664584
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm thinking to do a hardcoded fix for ubufox and then follow a follow up bug for later in the cycle to make it dynamic, what do you think?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: this is re the translation links
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, i was going to make all the release-specific stuff dynamic anyway
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, so hard coded solution for the moment it is :)
 * micahg will upload sat night
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's fine
<chrisccoulson> i want to talk to beuno at UDS about cloning the start page at the start of the cycle, so we can make that dynamic too....
<micahg> chrisccoulson: +1 :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i think you mentioned this the other day, but have we had a 3.1 TB beta for lucid users?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, but that ended several months ago (it was a daily)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - so, you think we should keep the lucid migrator as it currently is (ie, only offer to import settings from 3.0 beta for new upgraders)?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, I was thinking to strip the beta part out since any profile would be old at this point
<chrisccoulson> i think i might rewrite this profile migrator, as i'm not sure it's clear to users what they're meant to do. i think it might be good to give an indication in the dialog of when they last used each profile
<chrisccoulson> and give users a hint based on that
<chrisccoulson> and make it so we don't have to keep hard-coding versions in there too ;)
<chrisccoulson> anyway, that's UDS stuff
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yeah, we'll discuss it there
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, i've updated the lucid branch to 3.1 now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: there are a couple issues with the wrapper script and moving to 3.1 in Lucid especially regarding migrating older profiles, specifically moving any .thunderbird directory out of the wat
<micahg> *way
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, can you have a look at bug 664948, there was another one like it and it looks weird
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664948 in firefox (Ubuntu) "package firefox 3.6.11 build3 nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: EOF on stdin at conffile prompt (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664948
<BUGabundo> hey
<BUGabundo> fta: for some wonky reason. chromium profile crashed and burned
<BUGabundo> any way to restore it ?
<BUGabundo> fta: wow!!!! this version is a mess... about popup doesn't close
<BUGabundo> its al web alike, settings are tabs
<BUGabundo> sync was lost
<BUGabundo> I'm reverting deb for now
<jcastro> look at what OS is in the screenshot: http://www.mercurynews.com/san-jose-neighborhoods/ci_16401891
<jcastro> :)
<fta> jcastro, hi, a few days ago, you wanted to talk to me about chromium translations, you never did
<fta> BUGabundo, trunk?
<BUGabundo> daily, yeah
<BUGabundo> 8.0.561.0 (63476) Built on Ubuntu 10.10, running on Ubuntu 11.04
<BUGabundo> glad I had Sync ON
<BUGabundo> it just restored most of it
<jcastro> fta: yea I've been behind, sorry
<fta> BUGabundo, why run a maverick build on natty when there's a natty build?
<BUGabundo> there is ?
<BUGabundo> there wasn't last time I checked
 * micahg thinks he forgot to update the sources
<fta> BUGabundo, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/chromium-daily.html
<BUGabundo> so natty ppas are open
<BUGabundo> guess ill need to recheck all my ppas
<fta> btw, i'd appreciate if someone running either natty or ch stable could test bug 664584 for me
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664584 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Chromium 7 omnibox search doesn't work (affects: 7) (dups: 1) (heat: 46)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664584
<BUGabundo> $ grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list | wc -l   23
<fta> doh!
<fta> crazy
 * micahg has 9 enabled ATM
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list   http://paste.ubuntu.com/518241/
<fta> $ grep -hE '^deb .*ppa' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | wc -l
<fta> 9
<fta> make that 8 now
<BUGabundo_dinner> $  grep -hE '^deb .*ppa' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | wc -l
<BUGabundo_dinner> grep: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo_dinner> 0
<BUGabundo_dinner> lol
<fta> 4 chromium, 2 fta, 1 moz + 1 foreign
<fta> i put ppa in dedicated files
<chrisccoulson> hi micahg. do you know what the actual issues are with the migration in lucid?
<chrisccoulson> i'd like to get a 3.1 build in the PPA ASAP, so we can get people testing and be prepared for the next update :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: yes, we need to stop moving the .thunderbird folder to .thunderbird.UPSTREAM and the migrator needs to ask if people want the 2.0.x profile or the TB3 (or 3.1) profile (i.e.  .thunderbird)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - that's only a problem if we just backport the maverick script to lucid though isn't it?
<micahg> no
<micahg> that's why I haven't pushed up to the tb-stable PPA yet, the script needs to be redone for Lucid
<micahg> the maverick script and the dailies at this point, don't do any migration
<micahg> or rather was doing migration from tb-31 which didn't exist for very long
<BUGabundo> fta: flash is broken in chromium
<fta> BUGabundo, i'm running trunk, and i don't have any problem. you must be doomed ;)
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> lousy week
<fta> got my 2nd +1 :) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2010-October/thread.html
<BUGabundo> yay
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-23
<BUGabundo> fta: I love this kind of dumb reports http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=60382
<BUGabundo_cookie> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=60382#c1 LOOOOOOOOL
<pieter__> question, does anyone know how to set alternative week numbers in sunbird
<Dimmuxx> any eta when the daily firefox builds will be working again? Because the latest finished build in the ppa still have the annoying flash bug.
<BUGabundo> asac: micahg: any FF4 beta ppa?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-24
<BUGabundo> oh goodie!! Firefox decided to crash... always
<BUGabundo> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606724
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 606724 in General "0x00007ffff1779ba5 in raise (sig=<value optimized out>) at ../nptl/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/raise.c:64" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<BUGabundo> Boa tarde o/
<fta> bug 6200458
<ubot2> fta: Error: Bug #6200458 not found.
<fta> bug 620458
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 620458 in malone (and 1 other project) "cannot access attachments of private bugs any more (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620458
<fta> bug 562833
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 562833 in launchpadlib "service roots not listed in pydoc (affects: 1) (heat: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/562833
<Dimmuxx> any eta on when ff4 daily builds will work again?
<chrisccoulson> Dimmuxx, on the next spin
<chrisccoulson> i fixed it this morning
<Dimmuxx> chrisccoulson: nice!
<BUGabundo> Priority Inbox  225,936k
<BUGabundo> Inbox (1) 371,836k
<BUGabundo> Seesmic 633,708k
<BUGabundo> chromium really likes its memory
<fta> BUGabundo, v9 :)
<BUGabundo> ???
<fta> 9.0.563.0
<BUGabundo> already!?!?!
<BUGabundo> oh crap
<BUGabundo> I thought we were in 8
<fta> chrome os now has a beta too
<fta> 7.0.531.1
<BUGabundo> ooohhhh
<BUGabundo> image ready ?
<BUGabundo> or just code?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-17
<joelesko> micahg: I added the change to my beta branch. Going to do a test build to verify.
<joelesko> micahg: I looked at the thunderbird code branches and see what you mean that you need to redo the seamonkey branches to better organize them
<joelesko> Let me know if there is anything I can help with.
<micahg> joelesko: thanks, I think just stable and beta are fine for seamonkey at this point
<micahg> joelesko: ok, so a few things, first, the changelog target should be UNRELEASED, this can be accomplished by making a new changelog with dch -i -DUNRELEASED or dch -v VERSION_GOES_HERE -DUNRELEASED
<micahg> joelesko: second, patches should only be removed if they're applied upstream, not if they don't apply to the source (they may need to be rebased)
<micahg> joelesko: third, r261 is confusing, the patches are removed, but they're added to the series file
<micahg> joelesko: regarding these patches, you might want to look at the thunderbird-beta branch to see which ones have been kept and which ones dropped
<micahg> joelesko: if you want to try to fix these, you can start with a fresh branch and pull each revision in individually from the old one with bzr merge -c, then you can overwrite the branch you pushed to LP with your new changes
<micahg> joelesko: if this were a production branch, we'd just commit on top though, but since it's a branch to be merged, you have that luxury :)
<micahg> joelesko: also, if you can make the commit for the new beta release separate (i.e. before you make changes related to the new release), that would be great
<chrisccoulson> g'ah, i hate this KDE patch
<chrisccoulson> i think we should kill it
<chrisccoulson> it's such a pain having a distro patch this bug
<chrisccoulson> **big
<chrisccoulson> m_conley_away, you around?
<chrisccoulson> could we get the latest version of messagingmenu-extension on addons.mozilla.org?
<chrisccoulson> we have some upgraders from natty who installed it, and are having issues after upgrading to oneiric (because it takes priority over the bundled version, and loads old libraries in to thunderbirds address space)
<chrisccoulson> w00t, i'm attending mozcamp in berlin :)
<chrisccoulson> busy month next month
<byte_bucket> anyone here happen to be involved in the CA (re)verification project  ?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you were supposed to upstream the KDE patch :P
<chrisccoulson> micahg, well, it's maintained by the opensuse maintainer
<chrisccoulson> and it's not really in an "upstreamable" form
<joelesko> micahg: I did the changes you requested to  my beta branch ( I think) . The pldhash is in the upstream version as pldhash.cpp.
<joelesko> micahg: I'm not sure I'm in sync with what you want yet. I was having some problems with the merge -c stuff.
<micahg> joelesko: thanks, it's a busy short week for me, so I might not get to review again before the weekend
<joelesko> no problem. I want to build the beta to make sure it works.
<micahg> joelesko: so, I was just offering a tip there, it's not required, bzr merge -c REV_NO just gives you the diff of one revision that you can apply to another branch
<joelesko> micahg: I apperciate tip. I'm always open to learn a better way. I know you have been doing for a long time and would like to learn from your experiences.
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: Is the L10N intergration difficult?
<micahg> joelesko: better, but, can you make each change/entry in debian/changelog a single commit, they came through all as one commit this time
<micahg> it makes it easier to review the changes as well as merge specific changes to another branch
<micahg> joelesko: well, we wanted to do l10n for oneiric, but I had a build failure, I can push up my branch if you want to play with it
<joelesko> micahg: I was wondering about that. I think you said it a few times. Each '*' in the changelog needs to be it's own commit. Correct?
<micahg> joelesko: yes, and bzr commit will use whatever the diff is in debian/changelog as the commit message in oneiric on
<micahg> joelesko: also, let's not hardcode specific tags in debian/rules, it should be able to use any tag from the beta channel ideally
<joelesko> ok. makes sense
<joelesko> I will fix those issues later today. Thanks for the feedback.
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: have you seen an issue where opening firefox will only show the window decorations with nothing inside?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: retrying 2-3 times eventually makes it open
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, i haven't
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, perhaps try chrome? isn't that what everyone else is using anyway?
<chrisccoulson> sorry, that was meant to be sarcastic ;)
<chrisccoulson> not having a good start to the week
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so this would be a bad time to tell you I'm out Thursday and Friday again this week (last one until I go on a real vacation) ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i don't mind. perhaps i will book some time off at the end of the week too
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: I can blame compiz if it makes you feel any better
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, oh, blaming compiz always makes me feel better
<micahg> mdeslaur:  there are bugs about compiz/vlc already :)
<chrisccoulson> especially seeing as i don't use it ;)
<micahg> unity-2d FTW! :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i actually like gnome-shell
 * chrisccoulson hides
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you're safe in this channel (mozjs :))
<chrisccoulson> but i prefer unity-2d over both of them
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: I always blame it on solar flares :)
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<chrisccoulson> wow, i've booked my flight to the platform rally already. i normally end up forgetting about it and then leaving it really late
<joelesko> micahg: If we don't put a tag in for what release to use, shouldn't all patches be removed?
<micahg> joelesko: huh? why?
<joelesko> from the beta branch
<joelesko> If you check out a different beta, patches may not work.
<joelesko> Or am I missing something
<micahg> joelesko: the patches should only be removed when they get applied upstream or are no longer necessary due to upstream changes (not just not apply)
<micahg> joelesko: we'll track the latest version of the channel in question, that's why commiting which version you're working on (as an entry in debian/changelog) is important, people can see at what point stuff gets changed/dropped
<joelesko> ohhhh. Now I get it. Thanks
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, do you see anything on the console when you see your firefox bug btw?
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: no, but I'll restart my session, may not be a firefox issue
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-18
<joelesko> micahg: Updated my seamonkey-beta branch. I hope this is close to what you were expecting.
<joelesko> micahg: I checked the mozilla-beta branch and the patches were applied upstream, except for one.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: does omgbuntu know something I don't? http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FQB0imRw1vc/
<chrisccoulson> micahg, well, it hasn't worked for ages has it?
<chrisccoulson> but i'm not sure
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it's in the archive...
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i meant on the server
<chrisccoulson> i don't think it's been online for a while
<micahg> ah, I guess I should ask :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I started tracking the Thunderbird beta channel and I miss my notifications already :)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, oh, that will be fixed when we get another beta
<micahg> ok, cool :)
<chrisccoulson> i don't miss them as i use the addon compatibility reporter
<chrisccoulson> but i didn't get a chance to update the extension for the last beta
<chrisccoulson> in fact, we're actually a beta behind
<chrisccoulson> i wonder how that happened :/
<chrisccoulson> i just didn't read mark's email
<micahg> chrisccoulson: any ETA on getting a bot to push the chromium builds again?
 * micahg keeps seeing people asking and keeps saying soon :)
<chrisccoulson> !seen Lockal
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<chrisccoulson> b'ah
<chrisccoulson> ubot2, you are stupid
<ubot2> Factoid 'you are stupid' not found
<chrisccoulson> shut up
<micahg> @seen lockal
<micahg> chrisccoulson: some bots have it, some bots don't...
<chrisccoulson> :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: why did you drop the code for the crash reporter rather than just setting to 0?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-October/003351.html
<chrisccoulson> (and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-October/003216.html for context)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, excellent
<m_conley> yes, we'll want to discuss that, for sure.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thank you for trying to get this addressed at least :) we have a bug in the 3XXXXX range for it :)
<chrisccoulson> hah
<micahg> bug 338785
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 338785 in thunderbird "[MASTER] Updates while firefox is running cause various problems until restart" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338785
<micahg> ubot2: you have to get better at choosing tasks :)
<ubot2> micahg: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chrisccoulson> ubot2, don't worry. we don't!
<ubot2> chrisccoulson: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you ok with me switching Firefox/Thunderbird to use .xz for debs?
<micahg> err, use xz compression for debs
<micahg> the control file just grows a little due to the pre-depends until after precise, but we should save bandwidth on downloads/mirroring
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-19
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<FernandoMiguel>   Version table:
<FernandoMiguel>      16.0.912.0-r106036 0
<FernandoMiguel>         500 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: ^^^^^
<chrisccoulson> FernandoMiguel, fun ;)
<chrisccoulson> right, this KDE patch in firefox has to go
<chrisccoulson> i'm sick of it now
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: let micha know... ppa is still at 15
<chrisccoulson> joelesko, there's a bug for you if you have time - bug 877925 :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 877925 in seamonkey "seamonkey 2.4+ should depend on libstartup-notification0" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/877925
<chrisccoulson> that's a simple fix
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: that bug brings up a good question. In the control.in file, there is a variable misc:Depends. Where does it get set?
<joelesko> It was in the new thunderbird package you started me with.
<joelesko> chrisccoulson: you can assign that bug to me. I think there are a bunch more depends that need to be taken care of as well.
<micahg> chrisccoulson: did you see my question about xz debs?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-20
<gnomefreak> an ETA on PPAs being updated for 12.04?
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, i'll do that when more people are running precise
<chrisccoulson> it's fairly low priority atm ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ok
<gnomefreak> i figured as much
<gnomefreak> im not in a rush
<chrisccoulson> i'm not even running it yet, and probably won't be for another month :)
<gnomefreak> nothing new other than package versions will happen for a while
<gnomefreak> i upgraded on Mohnday and so far no issues :)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i need my laptop to carry on working for UDS and mozcamp :)
<chrisccoulson> so i'll upgrade after those
<gnomefreak> what is google +You?
<gnomefreak> it doesnt say much of anything useful on its sign up page
<gnomefreak> https://plus.google.com/u/0/up/?continue=https://plus.google.com/u/0/?tab%3DmX&type=st
<gnomefreak> ah nevermind it looks like it is "facebook" for google
<gnomefreak> firefox trunk keeps opening in offline mode since todays update
 * gnomefreak goes looking for issue
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, do you use network manager?
<gnomefreak> its there but i leave it alone and normally it leaves me alone
<gnomefreak> i guess i am using it since it is in top right of screen
<gnomefreak> chromeium works fine
<chrisccoulson> it will be because of the fix to https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=627672 (online detection should work properly again)
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 627672 in Networking "XPCOM component (libdbusservice.so) is not registered although it should be" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> FernandoMiguel, i'll hopefully have the chromium PPA's going again later, or tomorrow ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'm just testing a build now
<chrisccoulson> what a nightmare though, i've already got too much to do ;)
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: cool
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: bjn is willing to help
<chrisccoulson> bjn?
<FernandoMiguel> invited
<FernandoMiguel> (20-10-2011 21:47:48) bjsnider: source package is too big for my connection
<FernandoMiguel> bjsnider: meet chrisccoulson
<FernandoMiguel> chrisccoulson: meet bjsnider
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<bjsnider> i know who he is
<knome> knome, meet knome
<knome> oh, wait!
<chrisccoulson> hi!
<FernandoMiguel> when are we gonna start using DELTA packages?
<chrisccoulson> no idea ;)
<bjsnider> after what i went through last night i don't think anyone can do the work except fta
<chrisccoulson> i hate our packaging system
<bjsnider> and he's determined not to come back
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i know. that's why it's down to me ;)
<bjsnider> debian/rules is about 10k lines long
<chrisccoulson> unfortunately, he left at the worst possible time (end of the cycle, and just before i was due to go on vacation for 2 weeks)
<chrisccoulson> i'm trying to get everything going again before i go to uds
<bjsnider> i am considering begging shuttleworth to bring him back
<FernandoMiguel> ahahahhahahahahaah
<bjsnider> one person cannot do chromium by themselves
 * FernandoMiguel one of those moments I enjoy being on IRC
<FernandoMiguel> sure can
<FernandoMiguel> fta did it
<chrisccoulson> bjsnider, why not?
<FernandoMiguel> since day one
<bjsnider> it's the size of an o/s
<FernandoMiguel> cause it IS an OS
<chrisccoulson> well, i do firefox and thunderbird pretty much by myself
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<bjsnider> it needs a dedicated team like the kernel
<chrisccoulson> and they aren't really any smaller
<bjsnider> what's the source package size?
<chrisccoulson> pretty big
<bjsnider> you're going to do chromium _and_ firefox _and_ thunderbird by yourself?
<FernandoMiguel> woot
<FernandoMiguel> HERO
<bjsnider> impossible
<chrisccoulson> well, i'll probably have to ;)
<chrisccoulson> it's not impossible
<FernandoMiguel> nobody else does....
<chrisccoulson> it just means i won't have as much time for the fun stuff (the stuff i care about) ;)
<bjsnider> i don't care about firefox anymore, but i have a considerable stake in chromium
<FernandoMiguel> meh
<FernandoMiguel> I'm using google package  side by side
<FernandoMiguel> works fine
<bjsnider> and i can help, except that i don't think i have enough internet speed to upload those source packages every day
<bjsnider> fta did though, so he tells me
<FernandoMiguel> no
<FernandoMiguel> he didn't
<FernandoMiguel> he set up PPAs for it
<bjsnider> he told me that bandwidth wasn't a problem because he didn't upload from home
<chrisccoulson> i don't upload things from home
<chrisccoulson> i do it from our datacenter ;)
<bjsnider> he told me that too
<FernandoMiguel> eheh
<bjsnider> chrisccoulson, i have worked with his bot scripts
<bjsnider> but the thing is chromium has the most complex build scripts i've seen
<bjsnider> and there isn't a close second
<FernandoMiguel> aha
<bjsnider> FernandoMiguel, the source contains all of the o/s/ code, and all of the cross-platform code
<FernandoMiguel> bbl
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, is there any way to programmatically find out if a mail in a folder is considered new in tb?
<chrisccoulson> (ie, it's displayed in the UI with a little star next to it)
<m_conley> there should be, hang on...
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: the little star means unread, not necessarily new
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: if we're talking about the same little star
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ah, there are 2 stars ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: which, in Ubuntu, is actually a small circle
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, it's not that one
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: which other star are you referring to?  There's the "starred mail", ....
<chrisccoulson> a tiny star appears to the left-hand side of the subject if the message is new
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ah, so you're right - yes - I know what you're talking about now
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, yeah, this one - http://people.canonical.com/~chrisccoulson/new-message-star.png
<chrisccoulson> the context being that thunderbird has a different concept of a new message compared to the messaging menu and the launcher
<chrisccoulson> (ie, the "new" flag is removed from a message if you navigate away from a folder without reading any messages, but we don't cancel the count in the indicator unless you actually read one message)
<chrisccoulson> so there's an inconsistency there
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hm - let's go into #maildev and see if bienvenu knows.  Once again, you've navigated me into unfamiliar territory.
<chrisccoulson> heh, sorry :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: no worries. :)
<chrisccoulson> i hate powerpc
<rhelmer> hey nigelb
<rhelmer> hm so there's no way to cancel a ppa build is there?
<rhelmer> my first package upload is going to fail, i forgot that i hacked up my pbuilder environment
<nigelb> rhelmer: heya
<nigelb> has it started building?
<rhelmer> nigelb: no it's queued
<rhelmer> pretty low priority so it's got a while to go
<rhelmer> https://launchpad.net/~robert-roberthelmer/+archive/socorro/+builds?build_state=pending
<rhelmer> this one specifically https://launchpad.net/~robert-roberthelmer/+archive/socorro/+build/2866759
<nigelb> Let me ask in #launchpad
<rhelmer> i hacked up my pbuilder env to accept the java license (and also add the repo that sun java is in) so pretty sure it'll fail
<rhelmer> nigelb: cool thanks! i saw an open issue about it being worked on, so maybe just not impl yet
<nigelb> ah probably not
<nigelb> but folks in #launchpad can probably cancel it for you
<chrisccoulson> if you're like me, you'll end up having builds cancelled for you ;)
<chrisccoulson> (like my powerpc firefox build which keeps hanging)
<rhelmer> heh
<chrisccoulson> it even got scored right down - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/8.0~b4+build1-0ubuntu1/+build/2865780
<chrisccoulson> i've never seen a build score of -10000 before ;)
<chrisccoulson> wow, 1 week until i fly to orlando :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-21
<Fudge> hi, installed thunderbird from stable ppa, its version 7.0 and it keep scrashing, usually when i delete an email it happens
<Fudge> was using 3.x before hand on lucid, no problems with crashing
<Fudge> hi anyone about, having crashes with tbird 7.0 from ppa stable
<Fudge> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/thunderbird-stable/ubuntu lucid main
<Fudge> not very  helpful
<knome> people are volunteers, and not all know about everything
<Fudge> i understand, its a small channel, just disconcerting when no one aknowledges at all
<chrisccoulson> Fudge, did you submit a crash report upstream? or get a backtrace?
<chrisccoulson> i don't know what you expect people to do without that
<chrisccoulson> you need to at least try to help yourself if you want others to help you ;)
<knome> chrisccoulson... i know you already lots to do, but what about the xubuntu-specific browser start page? any thoughts given to that?
<chrisccoulson> knome, not yet
<chrisccoulson> trying to get chromium builds going again + unbreaking firefox ppc build
<Fudge> chrisccoulson  yes been submitting the crash reports
<chrisccoulson> Fudge, what arch?
<Fudge> chrisccoulson  its lucid i386
<chrisccoulson> Fudge - did you leave a comment? i'm currently looking at all crashes submitted from that build
<Fudge> yes mate, my email is my nick, comment was tb crashes when i delete an email
<chrisccoulson> this one? https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/96d672f3-def2-420b-9b74-129872111019
<Fudge> one moment
<Fudge> yes mate thats me
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, it's linked to a bug report which is appearently fixed
<chrisccoulson> and all the reporters seem to say it happens when deleting mail
<Fudge> not good mate
<Fudge> :)
<Fudge> perhaps it needs re-addressing
<chrisccoulson> Fudge, sorry, would you mind opening a new bug for that? From https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/96d672f3-def2-420b-9b74-129872111019, you can click on the "Report this Crash" link
<chrisccoulson> against Core -> Disability Access API's
<chrisccoulson> there seems to be quite a few of those crashes still
<Fudge> yes chrisccoulson , mind if i do it tomorrow though its after midnight
<knome> chrisccoulson, oki, np
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, nice - https://twitter.com/#!/mike_conley/status/127407051424010240 :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: :D
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure you could get rid of a couple of columns in the thread pane though
<chrisccoulson> eg, the left-most column to indicate a thread is redundant isn't it?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: probably - it's a matter of finding out which ones are important to users
<chrisccoulson> (as threads are indicated by an expander next to the subject)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: which, hopefully, Test Pilot will reveal
 * m_conley nods
<m_conley> agreed
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'd be interested to find out how many people toggle the read/unread status with the small green circle as well
<m_conley> me too!
<chrisccoulson> as a means of indicating status, i think that one is redundant too
<chrisccoulson> but obviously, it provides a quick way to toggle a message unread/read
<m_conley> I believe a heatmap for most of our switches, toggles, buttons and menus is going to be our first test.
<chrisccoulson> that would be awesome
<rhelmer> hrm i could swear I saw a "google-breakpad" package somewhere, did i just imagine that?
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, there?
<chrisccoulson> rhelmer, i'm not sure :)
<rhelmer> chrisccoulson: i finally got a socorro package going, but the hacky way i was pulling in breakpad won't fly on the real build servers. i'll just make a package for it in my ppa
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: hey
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, did you ever figure out what to do about the planned 20th December release of ff9?
<chrisccoulson> rhelmer, nice :)
<bhearsum> i didn't!
<bhearsum> but, i think one of the release managers is here right now....let me ask :)
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<bhearsum> damn, i missed him
<chrisccoulson> heh :)
<bhearsum> i'll find out when one of them is online again and get back to you
<chrisccoulson> thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-22
<asac> chrisccoulson: i havent looked at ppa builders for a while; do you know if https://launchpad.net/builders is the normal number?
<asac> or did all the builders again go somewhere into limbo state?
<chrisccoulson> hi asac
<chrisccoulson> no, that's not a normal number
<chrisccoulson> that's around a third of what we normally have
<chrisccoulson> probably wasn't the best time for me to restart chromium builds ;)
<chrisccoulson> and it looks like i've taken up 2 armel builders for several days too!
<chrisccoulson> ouch - https://launchpad.net/builders/meissa
<asac> chrisccoulson: oha
<asac> chrisccoulson: do you know if qa teanm still has those servers getting pulled for internal testing?
<asac> chrisccoulson: if so, who is the one to bug now? :)
<asac> in the past: those verification tests typically ran for 1 hour and the script giving them back to the ppa pool was buggy
<asac> causing starvation kind of
<chrisccoulson> asac, i'm not too sure
<chrisccoulson> all i know is that this seems to happen quite frequently now
<chrisccoulson> (normally every week for a couple of days at least)
<asac> chrisccoulson: not acceptable imo... hunt down the reason before giving up
<asac> :)
<chrisccoulson> asac - heh ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - how are you anyway? looking forward to UDS?
<FernandoMiguel> good afternoon folks
<chrisccoulson> evening ;)
<chrisccoulson> (for me
<chrisccoulson> )
<chrisccoulson> and nearly time to drink some beer
<FernandoMiguel> 7pm here
<asac> chrisccoulson: i am strong and bullish looking forward to orlando :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, me too. looking forward to some nice weather :)
<asac> exactly
<knome> UDS starts next monday?
<chrisccoulson> knome, monday 31st
<knome> okay
<chrisccoulson> i fly next saturday
<knome> m-hm:)
<chrisccoulson> i can't wait :)
<knome> i see
<knome> i attended the jaunty summit
<knome> haven't been in one since
<FernandoMiguel> micahg: chrisccoulson: is there something *very* different on who chrome and chromium handles  zygote?
<FernandoMiguel> chrome exist fine. chromium *always* remain running
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-23
<micahg_> chrisccoulson: thanks for getting chromium going again
<bjsnider> yes, that's excellent
<micahg> joelesko: we're going to need chrisccoulson's backported patch to handle EOF from thunderbird-beta.head
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, looks like either Firefox 8 broke the NPAPI stuff in gnash or it's something in the precise toolchain...I'll dig into it a bit later
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-16
<gnomefreak> !moztest
<ubot2> The Mozilla-testing repos can be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives. Please remember these are testing repos, the packages in these repos are not stable and may break things on your system. Use with caution. Please report bugs found from these packages to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives/Bugs.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-17
<alex_mayorga> My dist-upgrade is stuck like:
<alex_mayorga> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/ quantal/main firefox-trunk amd64 19.0~a1~hg20121017r110425-0ubuntu1~umd1 [24.0 MB]
<alex_mayorga> 1% [1 firefox-trunk 276 kB/24.0 MB 1%]
<alex_mayorga> What might this mean?
<micahg> probably pulling data from the PPA
<alex_mayorga> micahg: But is stuck at 1% like "forever"
<alex_mayorga> Am I doing something wrong?
<micahg> alex_mayorga: should be working again
<davidius> Hi guys, is there a dedicated IRC chatroom for Mozilla Thunderbird?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-19
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, hope the signpost didn't hurt too much ;)
<xrs1> is there a way to have thunderbird delete email from the server when i delete it from my thunderbird inbox?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-20
<dreamon> is it normal, that marking junk mails is not listed in the protocol of the junk learning protocol window?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2012-10-21
<FernandoMiguel> olá
<dupondje> Somebody around?
<micahg> dupondje: sure
<dupondje> Any idea what could cause some layout disorder on firefox on ubuntu?
<dupondje> http://www.dupondje.be/owncloud.png
<dupondje> Firefox on windows => looks perfect
<dupondje> firefox on ubuntu => broken
<dupondje> same FF version
<micahg> video driver?
<micahg> which Firefox and which Ubuntu version
<dupondje> Quantal
<micahg> anything on the error console?
<dupondje> only 40 things or so .. lol
<micahg> any extra addons on Ubuntu?
<dupondje> disabled them all, same issue :(
<micahg> is this a public site?
<dupondje> micahg: http://apollo.dupie.be/owncloud/
<dupondje> just noticed another bug
<dupondje> 'ownCloud' should be completely in the blue area
<dupondje> is that the case for you?
<micahg> yes
 * micahg is on precise thougj
<micahg> same on quantal with an intel graphics setup
<micahg> my precise system is nvidia
<dupondje> http://www.dupondje.be/look.png
<dupondje> this is how it looks here :s
<micahg> yesp, that doesn't look right
<dupondje> aha, whats your font?
<dupondje> in FF
<micahg> Ubuntu Font
<dupondje> and what size?
<micahg> 16
<dupondje> aha
<dupondje> I got 12 :(
<dupondje> So thats a layout bug on the site, it just can't handle small fonts?
<dupondje> :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-10-12
<RNeville> Hello, when I use Thunderbird Engimail extention I'm getting this message: We therefore recommend that you upgrade to the latest version of GnuPG 2.0.x.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-10-15
<Guest49562> Hi there, My firefox 41.0.1 on ubuntu 15.04 crashes when I want to open Google Transalte. I have not experienced problem with any other site. Do you have any suggestion where the problem might lie?
<gQuigs> Guest49562: I would try a Firefox Refresh - https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/refresh-firefox-reset-add-ons-and-settings?redirectlocale=en-US&redirectslug=reset-firefox-easily-fix-most-problems
<Guest49562> gQuigs: Thanks a lot for the suggestion. It worked!
<gQuigs> :)
